# Butterfly's new plan for success!!!



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2002)

Time for a new journal!  Getting great guidance from TwinPeak on a new diet and workout plans.  So here we go...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2002)

*Saturday ~ 8/10/02*

*NUTRITION*

Woke up about 11am, it's leg day!

Meal 1: 2 scrambled eggs, 3 slices turkey bacon, 1 slice ww toast, 2% milk
Meal 2: 5oz chicken breast, 1/2 apple
Meal 3: Isopure RTD
Meal 4: 6oz lean beef, corn-on-cob, 1/2 cup green peas, 2 % milk

After that leg workout I was so cranky and tired it was all I could do to cook dinner.  But I felt much better after eating. 

I was trying to go to sleep early but my brother called.  He's made it out of the jungle and back to Iquito.  He'll be back in the states next Saturday!  Can't wait to hear all his stories!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 11, 2002)

Hiya B! Good luck meeting your goals. With a guy like TP helping you out and with some good determination and will power, I know you'll do awesome!!  

You sure do love your milk, don't you? Question, what do you do with the other half apple at Meal 2? 

I'm sure you're excited to see your brother next week! Is he back to stay?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 11, 2002)

Good luck Butterfly! Your meals are looking much better


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

And a way we go!  Can't wait to see the (rear) end results!

Good luck!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

Good Luck ButterflY!!!   Your gonna do great..and your meals already look much better! 

Thats good to hear about your brother!! I bet you were soo happy to hear from him!!  Hope the week goes by super fast for ya.. I know you can't wait to see him


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hiya B! Good luck meeting your goals. With a guy like TP helping you out and with some good determination and will power, I know you'll do awesome!!
> 
> You sure do love your milk, don't you? Question, what do you do with the other half apple at Meal 2?
> ...


Yes, I have to have at least a glass of milk a day or I just don't feel right  and I would have eaten the entire apple but we were running out the door to get to the gym and didn't have time to finish it


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

*Sunday ~ 8/11/02*

*Nutrition*

Woke-up about noon.

B: waffles, a little dab of syrup on each piece (I was so weak after that leg workout, I caved  )
S: 5oz tuna, 3 slices bread (cal: 60, Fat: .5, Carbs: 13, Sug: 2, Prot: 2)
L: Isopure RTD, 1 cup white beans
S: none
D: 3oz pork loin chop, 1/2 cup green peas, 1/2 cup white beans


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

WAFFLES????  You caved on DAY 2????  And where is the syrup?  Did you have any syrup (no lying....)

Butterfly, 3 slices of bread is too many.  1 if its a regular slice, 2 if its light and they need to be WHOLE WHEAT.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey it's Iron Kids bread Light!!!  Tuna on WW... yuk


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 12, 2002)

Iron Kids light....it still not good for you. Have you ever tried Nature's Own whole wheat? Or you could always go to Whole Foods, they have great whole wheat bread. All natural, no preservatives.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

B-- processed refined flour/breads is a no-no.   You know this.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

I already eat Nature's Own whole wheat bread but I don't like it with tuna.  If I can't have white bread with my tuna I guess I won't be eating tuna for awhile.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2002)

hello butterfly ... how are ya?

still being bad? he he


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey NT... bite me!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

*Monday ~ 8/12/02*

*Nutrition*

B: 2 scrambled eggs, 3 slices turkey bacon, 2% milk
S: none
L: 6 oz pork loin chops, 1/2 cup green pease (couldn't eat the 1/2 cup white beans... will save for later)
S: Isopure shake w/ 2% milk
D: 5oz chicken, corn-on-cob


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey NT... bite me!



Looks like someone is bitter already! 

Hey fade, sorry bro.....


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

You think I'm whiny???  You should hear him!!!   What a cry baby!!!

 love you honey  :


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey NT... bite me!


Oh... I thought you asked if I was still feeling bad from that butt-kickin leg workout...

Butt you can still bite me, anytime


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Butt you can still bite me, anytime



* GULP *  .... ummmmm, OK!  I promise I won't bite hard ...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> * GULP *  .... ummmmm, OK!  I promise I won't bite hard ...


...going back to my dream.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 8/13/02*

*Nutrition*

B: Isopure shake w/ 2% milk
S: none - was in a video teleconference from 10-12
L: 6oz chicken breast, 1 cup white beans
S: Isopure shake w/ 2% milk
D: I was thinking of getting fade to grill steaks but it's raining now so we'll see


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

Hey honey. your meals look great! What are white beans?? Are they yummy..or just healthy??? where can I get them? 

~guess if I look hard in the bean section I might find them huh!!! 

Have a WONDERFUL day.. I hope the rain goes away!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

I think they are called Northern Beans or Navy Beans, as well, and they are very yummy!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> ...going back to my dream.



* sigh * .... me too!  But it's a damn good one!  In fact, it's soooo good,  I have now transferred it to my ever-present 'happy place'.  A dream is like cache on a PC.  Once you wake up, it's gone.  My happy place is like the hard drive ... always there.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

I had to wear a suit today for that video teleconference... whoever came up with the video part oughta be shot  cause I'm so uncomfortable now!

I used to wear suits everyday but since I got this job which was a major big step up, I just wear casual work clothes.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

I wear jeans and a golf shirt ... I've seen some of the Unix grou0p wearing ball caps and sweats.  I'd love to go that far, but even I think there should be some sort of dress code when coming to work.  If they gave me the choice of wearing sweats, you can bet I'd jump all over that idea.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

My favorite is to work from home... then I can stay in my nightie all day!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

exactly ... I have asked and I might get that option if I keep bugging - that would be the very best!  Although I'd change out of my nightie ... he he ... into something a little more casual ... sweats!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

Heya Butterfly..thanks I will look for those beans! 

awww the dreaded suit.. I bet you are uncomfortable! We have to wear one like once a month for meetings/ or if a big cliet is coming in. But our dress code is like yours.. casual work clothes! We can wear jeans ever day if we want- but I usually save that for thurs. and friday! Man if I worked at home.. it would be bad!! I would stay in my sweats and tank top..get up whenever.. and eat all day! I can't stay at home, because I am a person who eats when she is bored....!
2 more hours of that suit sweetie!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah, when I get bored with my work at home I come here!  

At JSC, unless you're a nerdy engineer or rocket scientist we only wear jeans on Friday.

I took my jacket off and my shoes too but I have to put them back on to go to the printer or bathroom... damn high heels!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 13, 2002)

Hiya B! Just want to say that the food is looking better...no white bread!  But maybe you should go to WF and check out what they have. They have all sorts of beans, some fresh and most with much lower sodium. I can't help it...I love that place!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

ya, and there is one on Westheimer butterflY!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 13, 2002)

P, did you ever go to the WF close to you? Did you love it?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

That's a good idea but WF is like 30-45 mins away... and I hate going back up into town for anything b/c of all the traffic!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

oH MY GOSH! YA You are right Butterfly! Traffic is horrible over here!! Maybe try it on a sunday..take the tollroad! Its right off of it! 
I wonder if there is one by you!

MISS L~ Yes I LOVE IT!! I went on my lunchbreak b/c its right down the road..but I didn't have enough time! I am going back though REAL soon!! Its a great store!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

I think there's one in West U which would be closer for me... I know there's a Rice Epicurrean Market...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

Wow... there are 4 in Houston...

http://www.wholefoods.com/company/texas.html


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

wow there are 4!! I definatly need to go back when I have more time!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

Time to go home!!!

Maybe I can squeeze in a nap before the gym


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 8/13/02*

*Workout ~ Back, Bis, Abs*
_(wt x reps)_

Wide Grip Pulldowns
90x12
100x10
100x10

Bentover Rows
60x10
60x10
60x10

One Arm DB Rows
20x10
20x10
20x10

Straight Bar Curls
30x12
40x8
30x11 (to failure)

Preacher Curls BB
20x10
20x10
20x10

Concentration Curls 
12x8
8x10
8x10

Knee Raises
3 sets of 15

Crunches
2 sets x 15
1 set x 20


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Tuesday ~ 8/13/02*



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Nutrition*
> 
> B: Isopure shake w/ 2% milk
> ...


I had an 2/3 of an EAS protein bar before the gym... I was sooo hungry!

Well, we ended up going to Chili's after the gym but I was really good.  I had two grilled chicken breasts, about 8oz, and corn-on-the-cob... lots of water!

Fade was really bad!  He wanted a beer and I told him no.  Then he ate ribs and french fries!!!  Cory and I both gave him a hard time about that.  I don't know what I'm going to do... he's sure not helping me stay on my diet with all his cheats


----------



## Leslie (Aug 13, 2002)

I know what you mean Butterfly. My BF and I are supposed to be on a strict diet together. I am doing well, but somehow he ends up eatting pasta, big burritos or even cookies in the mall.
I like to think I have more willpower and therefore will get more results....but deep down I know it doesn't matter cause these Buff guys can eat anything and get away with it! LOl
and the minute we hav e1 french fry our pants get tight!

LOL Hang in there Butterfly! Be strong!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks Leslie!  Glad to know I'm not alone


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

butterfly! You were sure up late last night, ey? You are totally not alone. I am pretty lucky in that my husband eats 'the good stuff' while we are at home. But when we go out he eats pretty much whatever he wants. However, we don't go out too much because we are trying to save $$ and because it's literally difficult for me to pick a place to eat, I am way picky about what I eat. Maybe you can have a heart to heart with him, let him know this is really important to you? I wish you only luck!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Sorry Leslie, you ladies don't corner the market on this issue.  My wife doesn't eat "whatever she wants" but she just eats to stay trim (i.e. not for bodybuilding).  So she gets her cheats in.  At home, out, whereever.  You have to have the independent, individual willpower.  So Butterfly, my suggestion is, let him eat whatever he wants and focus on YOUR goals.

Going out is easy b/c, obviously, we order our separate dishes.  Just make sure he orders and individual appetizer, one that you won't want to pick on.  I am sure Fade will accomodate you there.

At home, my wife will make whatever protein source and a veggie for the both of us and maybe add a rice pilaf just for her.

It can be done.  And on the occassion when she wants some desert, I make a smothie!  You just need to focus on YOUR OWN short term goals.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

excellent advice TP!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

Morning butterfly!  How are ya this morning?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Sorry Leslie, you ladies don't corner the market on this issue.  My wife doesn't eat "whatever she wants" but she just eats to stay trim (i.e. not for bodybuilding).  So she gets her cheats in.  At home, out, whereever.  You have to have the independent, individual willpower.  So Butterfly, my suggestion is, let him eat whatever he wants and focus on YOUR goals.
> 
> Going out is easy b/c, obviously, we order our separate dishes.  Just make sure he orders and individual appetizer, one that you won't want to pick on.  I am sure Fade will accomodate you there.
> ...


So... how much did he pay you to say that???


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi NT 

I'm ok.  Woke up with my sinuses bugging me and everytime I hit snooze and tried to go back to sleep fade would roll over and shake the whole bed... so I'm kind of tired, too.

I so don't want to be here today!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> So... how much did he pay you to say that???



Us guys need to stick together!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey Butterfly! 
Oh girl I am with u on the hubby eating whatever he wants! You know.. Matt can demolish anything and not gain a pound!! He eats mexican food every day! Drinks chocolate milk, eats brownies, cheetos, etc... he loses weight instead of gains.. its extremly sick! And not fair!! But it is a disease in his case, since he has the thryroid problem where u lose weight! It sucks!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 14, 2002)

My wife has the same problem, she wants to lose weight and I am trying to gain weight. I also weigh 215 with a great deal more muscle so my metabolism is higher, thus making me have to eat even more. My wife wants to eat what I eat and I say she shouldn't do that. She tells me why not that I am eating it. She needs to focus on her goals like TP said, not my goals.

Of course I would never ever eat ribs and french fries in front of her. I don't eat french fries anyways. 

You are doing good butterfly keep it up.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

You are doing good butterfly.   I am proud of you.

Keep it up.....I like your meals!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

I know TP is telling me not to go by the scale so I'm really not BUT... I was encouraged because Sat. I weighed myself and then again yesterday morning and I lost 2lbs BUT... being the cautious person I am, I weighed again this morning and those 2lbs were still gone.  Now my weight has fluctuated by a few lbs but it has not been that low since March!

I had a good workout last night, I'm eating good, and I've lost 2lbs... I'm feeling really good right now. (so nobody say anything to mess it up for me)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm feeling really good right now. (so nobody say anything to mess it up for me)



I'm trying to understand why you would even think that one of us would 'say anything to mess it up for you'?  

I'm happy for you girl! Just stick with it and you'll see results!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

nice job!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Well sis, there are lots of meanies out there!

Seriously, I think it was just an expression, ya know....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Way to Go ButterflY!! Thats awesome I feel really great for you honey!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

Excellent!  2lbs ... 20lbs ... what's most important is that you're seeing a change and that will serve to motivate you to continue on the path you're on.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Seriously, I think it was just an expression, ya know....


Yes... but also I didn't want a lesson in fluid retention and how the first 5-7lbs you loose are just that... or so they say.

I know my body and I've lost 2lbs.

Thanks to everyone for their support


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

_and the dream only gets better and better_


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

Fade has been slacking so bad over the past month and I tease him all the time about how it's starting to show.

I told him I was going to get all hottiefied and he was going to be a slug so he'd better watch out... I might just have to find myself another hottie


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

he he ... poor fade!  A guy slacks a bit, his spouse is hottified and he gets grief!  lmao!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

pick me .... hey, over here, pick me


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Get in line NT....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Butterfly your already Hottified!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Get in line NT....



damn!   ... ok (as he hangs his head in disgust) ... then I want to be NEXT in line

Princess ... that's what I wrote, she's already hottified!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

I dunno about already being hottified but I'll get there!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 8/14/02*

*Nutrition*

B: 2 scrambled eggs, 3 slices turkey bacon, 2% milk (fade made it for me!)
S: chicken breast
L: chicken breast, 1/2 EAS bar
S: 1/2 EAS bar, carrots (Darn, I forgot that I had a shake  )
D: 6oz roasted chicken breast, 1 cup green peas

I don't think I've done so good today.  I brought pinto beans to eat with lunch but forgot about them and then I forgot that I had brought an Isopure shake for my afternoon snack 

Must be the sinuses messing with my head


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Still it doesn't look bad.  Just make sure you get all your calories tomorrow!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

Am I supposed to be counting calories  

Lost another lb... you have no idea how motivating that is!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

Damn!! Another lb.!!!! Thats AWESOME!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2002)

Losing weight should be motivating I'd think if that was your goal.  

Unless you're Mrs.NT where you expect pounds to drop after only 6 weeks at the gym and needs to be motivated because she's not seeing the change ...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

Check out the rainfall here...

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/radar/loop/DS.p19r0/si.khgx.shtml


----------



## Fade (Aug 15, 2002)

It's napping weather!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

Ok, so I decided to bail on my 1pm mtg 

I don't want to get soaked!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

Thats a lot of rain!!

Sooo your bailing on your meeting huh! Whatcha gonna go do? SLEEP!! ??

lucky chic u!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

I wish!

Probably go scare someone, make them think I'm going to shut down their website if they don't take some classified info off it. 

I love that part!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

hahaha! Thats Cool!! You really get to do that?!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 15, 2002)

This is from CNN.com, you can read the article here 

Boo-hoo, R.J. is going home. I'm sure there are a few prayer-loving teens who are weeping their eyes out, but the rest of us know what Simon knew all along: This guy was barely good enough to be a boy-band understudy. 

That said, he's friggin' Stevie Wonder compared to the train wreck of Nikki McKibbin. 

Of course, in order to fully appreciate the aural disaster that is Nikki, let's go back to Tuesday night's show. Hello, were there any producers on hand to make the hour less than excruciatingly painful? Why is no one telling Randy not to repeat his insidious refrain of ''Kelly, Kelly, Kelly'' and ''What's up man?'' and ''You made it your own''? Does the guy actually think he's being clever? 

How about when he told R.J. ''I still love those initials, man.'' Let it go, Randy! (Bonus points to Ryan Seacrest for calling Randy on his redundancy on the Wednesday half-hour. It's about time the hosts busted on someone other than Simon. And double bonus points to Ryan for calling Simon ''prick-ly.'') 

On with the gripes 

The product-placement promos are too horrible to be believed. Did we really have to watch the gang raid Sephora? And those Ford Focus spots are enough to make me never buy an American car again. 

Also, it was nice to see past ''Idol'' rejects sitting in the front row but couldn't anyone stop Ryan ''I so desperately want to be a'' Starr from making bizarre, ''put the camera on me!'' faces while pulling up her skanky low-cut top? (Now we know she actually dresses like that in real life and not just when she's performing). 

And finally, what's up with choosing Burt Bacharach songs? I was all excited when Ryan and the dorky Dunk told us the theme was love songs, but could Burt be any further from this show's demographic? You know 95 percent of viewers had no idea who the white haired cheesemeister even was. How about getting someone good like Carole King aboard? Or what about Elton John? Or -- and I know this is major wishful thinking -- Madonna? The idea was a good one, but execution, people! 

Nikki's next
But however horrible the show was for the first 50 minutes Tuesday night, nothing could have prepared us for the unbelievably off-key ''Always Something There to Remind Me'' sung by the deal-with-the-devil contestant Nikki. I felt so sorry for her Living Doll-lookalike son, Tristen, who had to watch his mother butcher an already mediocre song. Even Burt knew she was hideous when he said she'd do ''fine'' with the song. Even he couldn't muster up excitement about Ms. Tongue Pierce singing his lyrics. 

At least we know, for certain, that Nikki will be going home next week. There is no way on earth she's going to outlast Justin, Tamyra, or Kelly. The only question is how brutally Nikki will butcher a song next week and if Randy will manage to tell Nikki, Nikki, Nikki that, man, she made it her own.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 15, 2002)

Nikki really needs to go home!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

I thought she did well in the first few shows but the last 2 or 3 songs have not been her thing!

I'm still placing my money on Kelly to win it overall!!!

Thanks for the article!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 8/15/02*

*Nutrition*

Got up at 8:30 but didn't eat breadkfast until 10.

B: 2 scrambled eggs, 3 slices turkey bacon, 1 slice ww bread
L: 4 oz roasted chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
S: Isopure shake 
S: carrots
D: 4oz pork loin chops, corn-on-cob, 2 wheat rolls

I did have 3 of those little animal cookies... I love those!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 15, 2002)

Very good today.  And no you aren't counting calories, I just meant no skipping meals!

Nice job, that's three pounds in 5 days?  Wow!  Maybe we'll get the after pics sooner rather than later!


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 16, 2002)

Looks like your hittin your groove Butterfly.. I am following along.. 

Great work thus far.

Stay strong on it!

and yes YOU ARE already HOTTIFIED! ( sigh.. so unfair some of us have to work soo hard and then there are woman like YOU!! HOT since Puberty !!) ack!

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 8/15/02*

*Workout ~ Chest, Shoulders, Triceps*
_(wt x rep)_

I had to workout at home and I sure didn't feel very strong.

Incline DB
10x10
10x12
10x12

Flat BB Bench
60x10
60x10
70x10

DB Military Press
10x10
10x10
10x12

Upright Rows
20x10
20x10
20x10

Side Lateral Raises
20x10
12x10
12x10

Skull Crushes
20x10
20x10
20x10 (to failure)

Reverse Grip Pressdowns (I don't like these)
10x10
10x10
10x10

Wrist Curls
10x12


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks Eri... you are TOO kind!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> ... Maybe we'll get the after pics sooner rather than later! ...



  Here's to hoping TP!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2002)

*Friday ~ 8/16/02*

*Nutrition*

B: 2 scrambled eggs, 3 slices turey bacon, 1 biscuit, 2% milk
L: 6oz pork loin chops, EAS bar
S: Isopure shake w/ 2%
D: PIZZA!!!!  ...Yeah, I wish!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

your tooooo funny girl .. about that PIZZA! I WISH TO!

Have a great weekend! I'm about to jet!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 16, 2002)

Your lunch today sure is full of protien!  Are you doing a carb-cycling type eating plan?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2002)

I think so   I just eat what TP says.

low-carbs on non-workout days
higher-carbs on workout days

I was supposed to have a carb at lunch but since I ate that biscuit at breakfast I only had my protein and NO SUGAR ketchup.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 16, 2002)

No sugar ketchup? MMM didn't know there was such a thing!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> No sugar ketchup? MMM didn't know there was such a thing!



Yes, Atkins has it, so does lifeservices.com, butt Leslie.........guess what...not for you! 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Yes, Atkins has it, so does lifeservices.com, butt Leslie.........guess what...not for you!
> ...



DP what are you doing in here!? 

 Didn't think so


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think so   I just eat what TP says.



I don't remember saying anything about biscuits....


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I don't remember saying anything about biscuits....


OK!  I cheated and had a biscuit!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes, Atkins has it, so does lifeservices.com, butt Leslie.........guess what...not for you!
> 
> DP


Yeah, this is KETO Ketchup from lifeservices.com...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

*Saturday ~ 8/17/02*

*Nutrition*

B: 2 slices ww toast, 2% milk
S: EAS protein bar
L: 6oz pork loin chops
D: Ok, here's the story...  My brother came back from the Peruvian Amazon today and it was my older brother's b-day so we all got together for dinner at the Macaroni Grill.  I was craving their Margarita Pizza (it's a big mental battle for me, logically I know better but I tend to obsess about food) so I got one... wasn't that good    So now I've finally learned my lesson... no more cheats.  Well, except for that small piece of chocolate cake for dessert, after all it was a special occasion!  But no more cheats!!!

No time for working out today... will do it Sunday!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

Do you eat PLAIN toast  Or do you put something on it?
Just wondering...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

*Sunday ~ 8/18/02*

*Nutrition*

B: No time, was late for church
L: (went to cafeteria) chicken breast, corn, mashed potatoes, ww dinner roll
S: EAS protein bar (pre-workout)
S: Isopure RTD w/ glutamine (post-workout)
S: EAS RTD
D: 2 artichokes, 5oz lean beef, 1 ww dinner roll, 2% milk

See Butterfly, Nikegurl & Erilaya's Leg Challenge... journal for leg & calve workout.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Do you eat PLAIN toast  Or do you put something on it?
> Just wondering...


Well, I tried some of that KETO Butta but it is nasty so I'll have to get TP to approve some kind od spread.

What do you eat on it?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi B! Just had to pipe in and say that I highly doubt that Leslie eats toast at all.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

Awww B -- I'm sorry your Margarita Pizza wasn't good.
Sounds good.  Is it usually good?

You know, it not being good, was a way of saying "Ha ha...na na na na boo boo...you shouldn't be eating this anyway!"


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

I see.  I'm only allowed it on my workout days which I thought was going to be Satuday...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

huh??  you're only supposed to eat the pizza on the days you workout??? 

Damn TP, why didn't you give me a nutritional plan like that?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm LMAO, FG... 

That would be the ww bread on the days I workout.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

Oh....LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

That would be the ideal plan though huh???


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

at all of you.....


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Well, I tried some of that KETO Butta but it is nasty so I'll have to get TP to approve some kind od spread.
> 
> What do you eat on it?



Miss LeDix is right. I haven't had bread at all. If I was at Macroni grill I would have died.  I am so craving bread and butta!  

But Pre' Team DPW8 I would have my FAVORITE toast form Costco...the Healthy 7 grain (purple package-it is YUMMY) with some PB....Heaven!

I take it you don't like oatmeal....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

yuuuuummmmmmy I LOVE toast w/ Butter!!   
But I only have mine on sundays 

Heya B~ How long is your brother here for?? I bet that was great seeing him!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

L ~ no, don't like oatmeal.

P ~ he just stayed Sat. night and flew back to Austin early Sun. morning.  He lost 20-25lbs!!!  But had some great stories!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> at all of you.....




What did I do??

A woman can dream, can't she?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

*Monday ~ 8/19/02*

*Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ 2%
L: 6oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
S: 1/2 EAS protein bar
D: 5oz pork loin chops, 2% milk
S: EAS protein bar


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

oh man that was a quick visit.. but at least you got to see him!! 
WOW 20-25 lbs!! Thats awesome!!  I bet he was happy to show that off!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, I can't say that he wasn't glad to get rid of the extra fat but the way he lost it wasn't completely healthy.  He's eaten basically white rice and lentils and some fish since mid-June.  Hiked all over the jungle, got a fungus rash from swimming in the Amazon and got some weird virus which caused flu like symptoms.

When I asked him if he'd go back he said he would answer that until the Spring when it was time to write grant proposals.

I was SOOO happy to him.  He's such a great guy!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

Oh my gosh!! Poor guy! He had to go through a lot of S$$T to lose that weight!! Man!! I don't know if I would go back either!! Sounds like hes on that tv show Survivor or something!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

Yeah I told him he should go on Survivor or Fear Factor... he's already got experience eating grub worms!!!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 20, 2002)

Good morning butterfly, how are you doing.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi Craig!  I was doing fine today.

I went to get in my car to go to work this morning and the battery was dead   So, now I'm waiting for fade to home from work and fix it.


----------



## craig777 (Aug 20, 2002)

Fade is coming home to jump start your battery


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2002)

Wish we did have time for a little one-on-one...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 8/20/02*

*Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ 2%
L: 6oz pork loin chops
S: carrots
D: 4oz lean beef, 1 cup navy beans
S: EAS protein bar


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 21, 2002)

good morning


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

Looking good B!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Looking good B!


Cool!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 8/21/02*

*Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ 2%
S: 1 tbls PB, 1oz chicken breast strip
L: 3oz pork loin chop, 5oz chicken breast strips
S: 1 cup navy beans
D: 1 plain beef hot dog, 5 slices turkey bacon, 2 slices ww toast w/ little dap of butter

So tired today.  I think the sinus medicine I'm taking at night is keeping me from getting a good night sleep


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Girl I think thats my problem too!! I take sinus medicine at night and can't function during the day! SUX!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Wednesday ~ 8/21/02*



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Nutrition*
> 
> B: Isopure w/ 2%
> ...



Sorry to hear about the meds, dear. 

Um...1 oz of chicken is like two bites, right? Does that keep you full for longer than five minutes?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wednesday ~ 8/21/02*



> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Um...1 oz of chicken is like two bites, right? Does that keep you full for longer than five minutes?


I was in a hurry


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

Oh, well today I had 1/16 of 1/2 of 1 oz of turkey, I was so full!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

huh???


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

Well, I gotta go get my son from fooz-ball practice... see ya tomorrow!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well, I gotta go get my son from fooz-ball practice... see ya tomorrow!



Love that movie!

Sis, did you breathe that in....literally?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 22, 2002)

Where are you today? Here is an AI article from CNN.com:

Gasp! Tamyra is voted off 'American Idol'
'American' tragedy


By Jessica Shaw
Entertainment Weekly

(Entertainment Weekly) --I spent much of last night packing, and I'm ready to renounce my American citizenship and move to Canada where the citizens would never have voted off Tamyra Gray, the most talented of the entire ''American Idol'' bunch.

After Tuesday's show, I knew Tamyra didn't do her usual stellar performances (Patti LaBelle's severely lame song, ''New Attitude,'' can now be blamed for Tamyra's downfall) but I figured there was no way Nikki would outlast her. I mean, Nikki only hits maybe one out of every six notes. Short of her last name being Verizon and her family fixing the vote, there was no way she could continue her over-long stay on America's TV screens.

But since the injustice is final, let's look on the bright side. First of all, Kelly is now a done deal -- which is sweet. She doesn't have the brilliance of Tamyra but her voice is certainly exceptional and she's become America's sweetheart. So why not America's Idol? Even though Nikki's made it this far, she's not going to be in the final two. And Justin is too hit or miss to become the ultimate winner. It's all about Kelly and if it wasn't going to be all about Tamyra, we can all be satisfied in Ducka Ducka Ducka's dominance.

As for Tamyra, there are many reasons for this week's loser to consider herself the winner. As Paula said ''tomorrow is the first day of the rest of your career.'' No doubt by the time you're reading this, record executives have already tried to woo Ms. Gray. She won't need Simon's wink or Randy's offer of help -- even though he's worked with Mariah and Whitney. (What? You didn't here the 2,000th time he reminded us?) Tamyra will be sifting through offers and won't have to endure the eternal link to this increasingly annoying show. She probably won't ever have to hear ''Tamyra Tamyra Tamyra'' uttered again, and for that, she should be extremely grateful.

Of course, now that we know who's going to win, why bother watching? So we can see Paula's sartorial disasters? (What was up with that sideways leopard hat? Did she raid her ''Straight Up'' video wardrobe?) So we can hear Randy repeatedly, repeatedly, repeatedly strangle the spoken word? So we can see Simon increasingly regret his decision to bring this show to the States? So we can see the ridiculously forced ''fighting'' between the judges? (As Simon said, Paula should sue her comedy writer. Her lines, such as ''Simon would critique a suicide note,'' are embarrassing.) So we can watch Ryan Seacrest looking so sure that he's got a TV career when this is all done? So we can witness Brian Dunkelman wishing he were Ryan Seacrest? The answer is a tepid yes. We've come so far watching this series that we may as well see it to the end. The sooner it's over, the sooner we can wait on line for Tamyra's first CD.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks for sharing that article, MissL!

I don't agree that Tamyra is the better performer or singer of her and Kelly.  In fact, it wasn't even until Christina got booted off that I even noticed her!!!

I am appalled that Nikki out lasted Tamyra, though.  I think you could see it all over Nikki's face... she KNEW she was the least talented of the four left and she should have been the one leaving for home (Texas, you know  )

But based on the votes last night, I have to wonder who will be going up against Kelly in the final battle???


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

Gotta go offline for a bit... need to install some new software...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 8/22/02*

*Nutrition*

B: Isopure shake w/ 2%
L: 5oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
S: EAS protein bar
S: 1/2 EAS protein bar, milk (I was getting my hair done and I sent Cory to get me some 2% milk and he came back with whole milk and Junior Mints!!!  He was trying to be sweet but I told him I couldn't have the candy but he could.)
D: 4oz chicken breast

So tired.  I was in bed by 9:30pm which is extremely early for me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

So how we doing anyway?  Weight-wise, mentally, how clothes are fitting...etc?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

CRAMPS!!!  BAD CRAMPS!!!  BLOATED, HEADACHE, VERY TIRED!!!

HUNGRY FOR ALL KINDS OF BAD STUFF... TOO TIRED TO GET UP AND GET ANYTHING.

The weight hasn't gone down anymore, yet!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

glad I asked.....

(sorry fade...)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

ohh yuck!!! I hope your cramps go away soon sweetie!! Go lay on a heating pad!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

Cramps were so bad this morning I didn't get up until 9:30am!!!  and yes, I had my heating pad out!  Can't wait to get home tonight so I can use that heating pad some more!!!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 23, 2002)

Sorry to hear that butterfly


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

I guess since I haven't had aunt flo visit since Feb. I was due for a rough one


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

*Friday ~ 8/23/02*

*Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ 2%
L: 5oz chicken breast, 1 cup navy beans
S: EAS protein bar
S: 5oz chicken breast
D: 6oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup black bean soup, a few bites of a baked potatoe with butter


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hope your cramps are going away sweetie!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 25, 2002)

*Saturday ~ 8/24/02*

*Nutrition*

Slept late...

B: 2 scrambled eggs, 4 slices turkey bacon, 2% milk
L: 2 slices turkey bacon, 1 tbls PB
D: 5oz lean beef
S: EAS protein bar, 2% milk


----------



## butterfly (Aug 25, 2002)

*Sunday ~ 8/25/02*

*Nutrition*

Slept _really_ late... like til 1:30pm

B (2:30pm): 3 scrambled eggs, 4 slices turkey bacon, 1.5 slice ww bread, 2% milk
D (8pm post-workout): 6oz chicken breasts, 1 cup black eyed peas
S (11pm): EAS protein bar

So tired after that leg workout!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Looking good B!  Your meals are MUCH better!  Keep it up and you will eventually get where you want to be!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 26, 2002)

good morning B.
good morning TP.
How are you guys this morning?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

Morning Mrs. B!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey FG & NT!!!

How are you guys this beautiful day???


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

excellent, you?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey FG & NT!!!
> 
> How are you guys this beautiful day???



Looks like someone is in a better mood this week!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Looks like someone is in a better mood this week!


Yes!  Aunt Flo has packed her bags and is almost out the door!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey sweetie!! I bet you are happy about that witch being "almost" gone!!   

How was your weekend?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

Very relaxing!!!  Just relaxed all day Sat. and most of Sun. with the exception of the chores.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

Awesome!! Thats always great to just relax!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Monday ~ 8/27/02*

*Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ 2%
L: 5oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
S: EAS protein bar, 3 ritz crackers
D: 6oz pork loin chops
S: 1/2 EAS protein bar


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey, how'd those crackers sneak in there???  Otherwise looking good....how is it going?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

Had to go to Cory's school last night for a "Meet the Coaches" night.  So by the time we got home I was starving and I still had to cook dinner... so the crackers were consumed while waiting for the chops to cook!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm tired this morning.  Had to get up earlier then I usually do for a mtg and then when I got to work I found out the mtg was cancelled!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

Well that stinks you had to get up early for nothing! Sorry! 
Have a great day! your meals are looking soooo good!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

I was really hungry so I actually managed to get in a mid-morning snack.  I went to the snack bar to get an apple and walked right past those DAMNED CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES that were calling my name


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

Oh girl I hear ya there!!! What did ya end up getting though?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

An apple...

Wasn't near as filling as I'd hoped 

I sure wish the snack bar would close up early today... I have to pass right by it when I go to the ladies room and with as much water as I drink, that's fairly often.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

oh lord!!! That does suck!~ Hopefully it will close! I am SOOOO GLAD we don't have a snack bar..we don't even have snack or coke machines!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 8/27/02*

*Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ 2%
S: Apple
L: 6oz pork loin chops w/ no sugar Keto ketchup, 1 cup green peas
S: EAS protein bar, 2% milk
D: 5 crackers (thought it might help my tummy), 1/4 coke

Had a really bad headache and tummy ache


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2002)

How is the ketchup anyway?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

I like the ketchup!  Tastes like regular ketchup just not as sweet.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

I think the chicken I ate at TGIFriday's on Saturday night messed with my stomach.  Sunday I had bad stomach cramps.  and yesterday and today my tummy still bothered me.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

Gotta go get Cory... he got done with football practice early b/c of the rain...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

hmmm? Maybe it was the chicken! That sucks girl! I hope you feel better tomorrow!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 28, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 8/28/02*

*Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ 2%, 2 scrambled eggs
S: 1 tbls PB, 2% milk
L: 4oz pork loin chops
S: 1/2 EAS protein bar
D: 4oz pork loin chops

My lunch got cut short... got called to an emergency mtg.

I feel good today.  A little tired though... had to think WAY too much today.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 8/29/02*

*Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ 2% milk, 2 slices ww toast w/ 1 tsp margarine
L: 5oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup corn, 1/2 cup pinto beans, about 6 fl oz coke (I've been having to talk way too much in all these stupid mtgs and my throat starts hurting... but a few sips of coke and it's all better)
S: carrots, EAS protein bar
S: 1 tbls PB
D: 5oz lean beef

Slight headache... slept really good though.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey hon!!  Diet looks good (except the coke, but you got good reasons for drinking it though!!) 

hope your headache goes away soon!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

My headache is gone!!!  But just for now, I suspect 

Guess I'd better be getting home now... I'm starving and I only have PB here to eat.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 30, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 8/29/02*

*Workout*
_wt x reps_

Had to workout at home.

Wide Grip Pulldowns
60x10
60x10
60x10

Bentover Rows
70x10
70x10
70x10

One Arm DB Rows
20x10
20x10
20x10

Upright Rows
15x10
25x10
30x10

Skull Crushes
30x10
30x10
30x10

Side Lat Raises
10x10
10x10
10x10

Wrist Curls
10x15

Crunches
3 sets 20 reps
Side Twists 2 sets 10 reps


----------



## butterfly (Aug 30, 2002)

*Friday ~ 8/30/02*

*Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ 2%, 1 1/2 slices ww toast w/ 1 tsp margarine
L: 1/4lb chicken fajita meat, 1 1/2 tortillas, queso and a few chips (I'm stuffed)
S: EAS protein bar
D: 5oz lean beef

Good thing TPs not around today


----------



## butterfly (Aug 30, 2002)

Well, I went to the doc today for my followup and all looks good!!!

AND I've lost 4lbs since the last time she weighed me!!!  I'm very excited and motivated!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2002)

*Saturday ~ 8-31-02

Nutrition*

Slept late  

B: 2 scrambled eggs, 3 slices turkey bacon, 2% milk
S: 1/2 EAS protein bar, 2% milk
L: 4oz chicken breast, corn-on-cob
S: Starbuck's chocolate chunk cookie

-----------------------------------
*Sunday ~ 9-1-02

Nutrition*

Slept late 

B: 2 scrambled eggs, 1 slice ww toast, 2% milk
L: fish sandwich from McDonalds (I think that is THE last time I ever eat there, I felt so horrible afterwards)
S: 1 tbls PB
D: EAS protein bar, 2% milk

-----------------------------------
*Monday ~ 9-2-02

Nutrition*

Slept kind of late :rolleyes had to take Cory to football practice at 8:30.

B: 2 slices toast, 2% milk
L: 4 oz chicken breast w/ maybe 2 tsp of gravy, 1/2 cup corn, 1/2 cup pinto beans, 1.5 biscuits, root beer
S: Isopure w/ 2% milk
D: 5 oz lean beef, 2% milk

We were so busy all weekend I didn't get to do my leg workout.  I'll have to get it done Tues.  But our front yard looks so pretty now!!!

I felt pretty drained emotionally this weekend.  Guess it was the hormone thing   and I'm still upset that I didn't get to workout   all b/c fade had to have some silly little bird.  Will he ever grow up  

Another week... the 4th in my new little program TP is so generously helping me with.  I'm sure I've disappointed him with some of the cheats I had this weekend... but the only one I regret is the fish sandwich... that cookie was to die for and well worth it!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Another week... the 4th in my new little program TP is so generously helping me with.  I'm sure I've disappointed him with some of the cheats I had this weekend... but the only one I regret is the fish sandwich... that cookie was to die for and well worth it!!!



Not disappointed....they are your goals and as long as you understand that our discussions and goals didn't count on such cheats, you will realize that the end goals simply need to be pushed out.  So long as you keep your cheats minimal so that you do not HALT progress.....THEN I will be disappointed!  My interest is in helping you reach your goals, to me time frame is irrelevant....as long as it takes!  Just stick with it.

BTW, you deserve what you got for eating the sandwich!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!
Ewwie I have been getting sick of that Grilled chicken sandwhich they have at McDonalds ... I am not eating there again either! Sorry you didn't get to workout! Did Fade buy a bird? lordy!

That cookie sounds YUMMY! I haven't had one from starbucks before! 
Why are you emotionally drained? 
SMILE~ have a good tuesday!

HI TP!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

P ~ Yeah we were at Barnes-n-Noble and walked passed the Starbuck and got a wif of those cookies baking...yummy!  I can still smell them 

I think my hormones were messing with me after that long visit from Aunt Flo and that's why I felt drained.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

I hear ya, TP... and I have kept me cheats in mind when watching my progress.  It's interesting to me to see how I felt after each one.  I felt fine after Friday's lunch and still ok after the cookie... but that greasy fish sandwich made my body feel ichy.

Is it possible to eat TOO much protein???  I tummy sure was bothering me last week and over the long weekend too.  I was so sick of eating lean beef and pork loins I'd thought I'd   Guess that's why I strayed from the meal plan.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Heya girl! Aunt Flo really can mess up a girls emotions!!! 
Hope your better now!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

I am, thanks P!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

Too much protein?  Doubtful.  Certainly not the amounts you have been having.  Too much grease?  Yes.  Too much sugar.  Yes.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I am, thanks P!!!



Thats GREAT To hear honey!!! 
I am sooo bored at work today! Hardly anyone here! And my stuff is already done!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Too much protein?  Doubtful.  Certainly not the amounts you have been having.  Too much grease?  Yes.  Too much sugar.  Yes.


My tummy was hurting BEFORE those cheats, so that's not it.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

HMMM?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

I just painted my nails!! Does that tell u How bored I am???!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 3, 2002)

Hello B, is your stomach still hurting dear?  I'm sorry.   Maybe get a 7-Up and some crackers?  That always works for me.  That's pretty much what I lived on Friday and Saturday with the tooth deal.

I hope you get to feeling better doll.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

My tummy feels fine today... it was just last week.

Sorry you're so bored P!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

I am entertaining my self now! Thanks girl..got 15 minutes! Gotta take my mail to the recep!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 9/3/02

Nutrition*

B: 2 slices ww toast, Isopure w/ 2%, 8 fl oz OJ
L: 6 oz pork loin chops, 1 cup green peas
S: EAS protein bar
D: grilled cheese sandwich, milk
S: 5 Ritz crackers, 1/4 Isopure RTD


----------



## lina (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!

Wanted to ask you if you have ever thought about competing? You sure have the face and bod for it! 

Glad your tummy is better.. I agree with TP, too much protein wouldn't do that, grease and food poisoning more likely.. 

Edit: I don't know where you get your strength but you sure eat like a mouse!!! I think I once told fade that too... Your lifts are awesome!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks Lina!  You're so sweet for saying that!!!  I used to model before I had Cory so I suppose competing wouldn't be any more nerve racking... people scrutinizing you either way.  

But I think a big reason why I wouldn't is b/c of the food you have to eat to lean up to get ready for a competition.  I'm so picky about my food... maybe my taste buds will come around


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

_Lina's Edit..._

Wish I knew   I think my lifts are good for two reasons 1) genetics and 2) muscle memory... I've lifted weights off & on since I was 17 and I have yet to loose any real strength.

BTW, I was leaning towards food poisoning...


----------



## lina (Sep 3, 2002)

You definitely have the genetics! I stop 'real' lifting for one month and there goes my strength! I didn't really stop lifting but not lifting as intensely as I should and definitely not eating as I should.  But I just started lifting about 1.5 years ago.  Doesn't help either as you get older...

Maybe a comp is what you need to get your eating and taste buds ready!   You know you'll be on stage then for everyone to nick and pick at so you'll do your damned to look your best right?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 3, 2002)

~~~currently bored with all the 'power ballads' on AI~~~ I certainly wish one of them would do an upbeat song. And what is up with that British guy???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey nButterfly!
How's thing? How's one of my favorite Texans?
I'm ok. I wish I didn't have taste buds sometimes....I have had the worst craving for JUNK food the past week...am I am a weak bastard!
I'll be paying for it tomorrow in the gym...it's leg day....

Just had to go back and look at your pics to see if anything new got posted.
Now, let's see:
http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/PicsAnn/glamourshot_03.jpg
now, I like this one, as you look like a totally classy woman that we know you are.

And this one:
http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/PicsAnn/Ann_5-24-02_02.jpg
um...I'm a guy and I can appreciate an attractive woman...with big boobs.....


...and this one:
http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/PicsAnn/Us_01.jpg

this is a good one of the two of you. Don't tell fade this....but he looks a bit like Ross from Friends...a large Ross.....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I feel so dizzy today... it's worse than yesterday


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

why are u sooo dizzy honey?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Not sure... you can bet it has something to do with sinuses though.  Poor Cory was dizzy this morning, too.  I made him go back to bed for awhile and took him to school late.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

feel better...

maybe we should take that convo over here before Miss L gets pissed!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Fade's here to pick me up for a late lunch... I'll be back in an hour and we'll pick up this fight were we left off!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

HAVE FUN GUYS!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

Hope ya feel better honey!

TP your right..maybe we should come over here..Miss L doesn't even want to join in our convo!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Okay, so where were we, oh yeah, the threesome...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

oh lord!! WAIT Till B gets back


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm back!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

like I said...where were we....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 9/4/02

Nutrition*

B: 8fl oz OJ, 2 slices ww toast, 2% milk
L: 4oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup corn, 1/2 cup navy beans
S: Isopure w/ milk
D: 4oz chicken breast
S: EAS protein bar, 2% milk

I think these are the macros...

Calories: 1733
Protein: 171 = 39%
Fat: 39 = 20%
Carbs: 185 = 43%


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2002)

hey butterfly dear, how are ya today?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

a little tired, a lot dizzy, but always in a good mood


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

What kind of medicine are you taking girl!!???

YOU ARE ALWAYS IN A GOOD MOOD!! I love being around people like you!!! We were meant to be friends...!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

awwhhh thanks P!!!  You're a sweetie!!!

I'm taking Extra Strength Sudafed


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey Butterfly

I was thinking maybe your headaches are attributed to your diet. It does not appear like you are eatting much. I know when I don't get enough food I tend to get headaches. Just a suggestion....

Hope you feel better!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I was thinking that too, Leslie!

I'm prone to those "not enough food" headaches but TP won't let me eat more


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

I won't let you eat more crap.  If you thought you weren't getting enough food you should have said so.  I thought you were.  If you think you are not, check your daily macros, like I just did in my journal.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Well, if I knew what macros where then maybe I would count them...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

You read my journal....total protein, carb and fat counts by grams...then you can add up calories.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I think that program I have at home will show that... I'll try it tonight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Excellent.  Goodnight!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 4, 2002)

Go Kelly! Go Kelly! Go Kelly!  That show was about 1 hour too long, but I stilled watched the whole thing.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah, if they'd have cut half the commercials it would have been better.  Guess that's what DVD is for 

I was so proud of Kelly!  She's so cute trying to sing and cry... I was crying and had goose bumps!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 5, 2002)

I think if the show had only been an hour, I would have been more emotionally connected, and then maybe I would have cried, too. However, it was so long and so drawn out and so cheesy, that by the end I was just ready for the end!  I was impresses that she could still sing. But...I thought her highlights were a big 'much' and I did not like Tamyra's hair either.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Morning B

I looked at your macros, and believe me I am no expert, but don't you think 185 carbs is rather high? 39g F is too low and you could use a tad more protein. You are trying to lose body fat right? Or are you bulking? If you are not bulking, you definitly need to cut the carbs. What does TP say about this? 
Just trying to help


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> ....it was so long and so drawn out and so cheesy....



Now this is a conversation I could get behind.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Wednesday ~ 9/4/02
> 
> Nutrition*
> ...



Les, Butterfly is a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY picky eater.  She is doing better than before.  And she sometimes listens better than other times.  While I am not looked it to the higher fat lower carb diets, especially for butterfly, none of what you see for breakfast was approved, her L and D SHOULD have been more like 6 oz, and there is NOTHING I can do to get her to drop the milk.

But, this IS better than before.  B -- I'd like your calories to be cyclical as we have discussed.  The should range from 1200-1800, so this is right in there.  Some will say this is low, but remember your goals and genetics; to lose the BF and not so much add lean muscle.  You maintain muscle easily and we are looking to strip the BF.  Your intense workouts and heavy weights and high protein will keep the lean mass in check while shedding the BF.  

That said, Les is right the carbs, especially the carbs you had on this day are too high, too much sugar.

And yes, those are the macronutrient breakdowns.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Ok now that makes sense! B~ what's with the milk? LOL How bout you add an egg to your breakfast? If you insist on toast- why not make "egg in the bread" You know where you cut a hole in the center of the toast and cook an egg in it? Tell me someone has heard of this......I admit your diet is much better than before! Your meals actually aren't that bad-like TP said maybe have a little more meat. Its just meal 1 that needs to be revamped.


I will leave you alone now


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

You are doing much better B.    How are you this morning sweetie?  


Leslie, I love you new av, looking good!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks Fitgirl!

And B~ I didn't mean to discourage you - you are doing great!! I recall how you said you didn't like oats and all. Just keep at it and NO dorritos!  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm not discouraged!!!  I'm quite happy you took the time to give me some input, Les...  thanks!

BTW, your AV looks HOT!!!  Can't wait to see the rest of the pics


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks B!

BUT there will NOT be any pics for a while 

Don't get the dogs started again!!  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes, breakfast is a hard meal for me.  I either have a shake or eggs & turkey bacon & ww bread on workout days.  I was so busy last week I barely had time to make a shake in the morning let alone eggs & bacon.

So, if I cut back my milk, will that cut down on the carbs?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Honestly, I think you are better off with the milk than the OJ. Maybe you should have the milk, with some eggs and ditch the OJ. 
OJ is PURE SUGAR. At least milk has some health benefits and protein.

The only thing in your favor is you are eatting this in the AM- so its much better than having it at nightime


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> Don't get the dogs started again!!  LOL



Who you calling a dog?  

WWWWWWwwwwuF!

B-- as we have discussed the milk and the fruit juices are just sugar, causing an insulin spike each time you ingest them.  Fat does not burn in the presence of insulin.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

Butterfly,

Get Fade to make your meals. I make all my wifes meals in the morning along with mine. I make her some scrambled eggs with a little cheese in them.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

In addition to what you two said about the OJ it also gives me heartburn... so I've already decided to scratch it.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Thanks B!
> 
> BUT there will NOT be any pics for a while
> ...



Yes, who you calling a dog.  I would rather be referred as a Wolf  Hooowwwwwl. Hot baby


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> In addition to what you two said about the OJ it also gives me heartburn... so I've already decided to scratch it.







Whats that howling????  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Butterfly,
> 
> Get Fade to make your meals. I make all my wifes meals in the morning along with mine. I make her some scrambled eggs with a little cheese in them.


Fade makes great scrambled eggs, but he'll only make me breakfast on the weekends and usually only after we have a little good morning fun  

Cory used to make me breakfast but he gets up so much earlier than me now since he started High School (OMG I can't believe my baby is in HS  )


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 9/5/02

Nutrition*

B: 1 egg, 2 slices ww toast, Isopure w/ milk
L: 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
S: EAS protein bar
S: Isopure RTD
D: 10 oz lean beef w/ no sugar ketchup, 10 fl oz Isopure RTD w/ glutamine

That beef is sooo lean, there isn't even any grease in the pan when cooking it...

Nolan Ryan's lean beef
ss: 4oz
cal: 150
fat: 4.5g
chol: 65mg
sod: 60 mg
carbs: 0
prot: 26g

...and it tastes really good!!!

*Ok, macros for the day...*

cal: 1706
prot: 249.2 = 58%
fat: 29.65 = 16%
carbs: 117 = 27%


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 9/5/02* 
_(wt x rep)_

1 1/4 Lying Leg Curl
60x8
60x8
60x8
60x8

Squats _(how do you like them apples... increased wt & still got it in 4 sets  )_
65x25
65x25
65x25
65x25
----------
= 100 reps

Good Mornings _(increased wt)_
40x25
40x25
40x25
40x25
----------
= 100 reps 

Seated Calf Raises _(increased wt)_
45x15
45x15
45x15
45x15
45x15
45x15
----------
= 90 reps

What a great workout!!!  I'm already sore


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice w/o.

Macros look good.  Very good.  Remember we are cycling the calories and the carbs, so come days the carbs should be VERY low, 50 or so, which will bring your total daily calories down on some days, which is what we want.  Calories should bounce from 1200-1800, and carbs should range from 40 to 140 or so.

If you keep your carbs and sugars a bit lower we can increase your fat intake, especially EFAs.  Have you ever tried flax?  A tablespoon of flax a day would help.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2002)

morning B!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

Butterfly and flax?!  No way she will go for it! LOL 
She doesn't like oatmeal....LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Good point Leslie... what about flax seed oil... can I put that in my shake???


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

I beleive TP was refering to the oil. You can put it in your shake. You may or may not notice it depending on the shake. I use my flax in my tuna and on my chicken with some Newmans salad dressing. Maybe you can try that. Like I told Adidas: Chicken with flax and Newman Cesear dressing(non creamy)= MY FAVE!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah, that'd be fine and the oil is what I meant.  Or you can hold your nose and get it down and then eat something else.  Or you can put it on salad except you don't eat lettuce.  You can put it over the low carb pasta w/ some hot pepper, YUM!  Or over chicken or tuna, but you don't eat tuna....as long as you don't cook it!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2002)

What about the Flax Oil Caps.  Youd have to take a lot of them to equal what a tsp or a Tbspn would do but at least you wouldn't have to taste it.  Especially if you don't eat tuna and it is really nasty in shakes.  I do it but I have actually come to like the taste of Flax, I know I'm weird.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll eat tuna but only on WHITE bread and I'm not allowed that 

What exactly is the flax for?  Will it mess with my hormones or when I try to get pregnant next time?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

Thats right, no white bread 

Flax is not hormonal at all. It is oil that contains omega fatty acids aka "good fats" that you can't find in most foods other than fish. I am sure soemone can give a more scientific description.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

That's a good start of a definition... THX


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Its effect is to provide your body with suffiecient EFAs (essentially fat acids) which promotes metabolization of body fat, healthy skin, nails, hair...and the list goes on and on.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

hum... would there be any of that in the prenatal vitamin I'm taking?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing B?!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

No.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

B, do you like whole wheat pasta?
Let me tell you what I did once and it was good too.
I made some ww pasta and once it was done I put it in a shallow skillett with a couple teaspoons of flax seed oil, fresh lemon juice, some crushed red pepper and some grilled shrimp -- and tossed!

OH MY GOSH IT WAS SO GOOD!!!

Do you like shrimp?  You should try that.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't like shrimp but I'm willing to try the ww pasta!  Thanks for the recipe FG


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Then add chicken cuz otherwise there is NO protein!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Ohhh that does sound YUMMMMY FG!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Any recommendations on a good ww pasta???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

It doesn't taste as good, but its far better to use the low carb pasta than ww when you are on a cut and then use the ww when you are trying to maintain.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

ok then...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

TP ~ Can I drink alcoholic beverages like Bacardi & Coke and Komikozis???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Can you?  I am not sure how to answer that.  If you want to achieve your goals in the relative near future, the answer is no.  If there is a special event and you drink once every 5 or 6 weeks that won't kill you.  But coke, no way.  Kamikazis have to much sugar.  Stick to LI Ice Teas, Cosmos, rum and diet coke, gin and diet tonic....etc, and no way more that once every 5 or 6 weeks.

Alchohol slows down your metabolism for 24-36 hours.  Not a good choice!


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

Once every 5-6 days or hours??

Youngs Double Chocolate here I come.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

WEEKS.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Guess we can't go to that tittie bar tonight honey 

For me, there's no point unless I can get tipsy.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Ouch....Fade is gonna kill me.....sorry bro


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

*Friday ~ 9/6/02

Nutrition*

B: Isopure shake w/ milk
L: 6 oz pork loin chops, 1 cup green peas
S: EAS protein bar
D: 7 oz filet mignon, 1/2 small baked potatoe, 3 slices honey ww bread w/ butter, and I tried the steamed brocoli!!!  It was ok, kind of planty tasting, but I tried it!  2 Bacardi & DIET cokes (went to Outback Steakhouse)
S: 3 more Bacardi & DIET cokes at home then about 5 or 6 at the club.  

---------------------------
*Saturday ~ 9/7/02

Nutrition*

I was pretty dehydrated from the night before... and slept late.

B: 2 eggs, 4 slices turkey bacon, 2 slices ww toast, milk
S: 1 oz pecans
S: EAS protein bar
D: 3 oz pork loin chop, 1 cup macarooni & cheese

---------------------------
*Sunday ~ 9/8/02

Nutrition*

Slept late again...

B: 2 eggs, 4 slices turkey bacon, milk
S: 2 oz pecans
L: 6 oz pork loin chops
S: EAS protein bar, milk
D: grilled cheese sandwich, milk


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Your toooo funny B!! !


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm going home now... HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

THANKS!! YOU TOOOO! AND Be Careful!


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey Honey.

Going to the gym tonight????


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

I dunno 

why?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey Butterfly! Did you have a good weekend??  How are ya today?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

I doing good, thanks for asking!

It didn't rain Sat. but it didn't matter to me cause I was recoperating from too much to drink the night before   It rained most of the day Sun. though.

I was flipping the channels last night and caught the last quarter of the Texan vs Cowboy game... so glad we won!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I dunno
> 
> why?


Just wanted to know.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey girl! Wow it rained a bunch at my place on saturday, and on sunday- just off and on rain! no biggie.... Soooo you were recovering on sat?? What did you guys do Friday night? 

I know, I am glad we won to..IT was an awesome game, actaully kept my attention for a long time!  
Have a great day!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

We just went to dinner and a club... I just kept those Bacardi and DIET Cokes coming and before I knew it I was quite toasty!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

Toasty and quite willing.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

oh my gosh!! How funny girl!!  Glad ya had fun!


----------



## lina (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Toasty and quite willing.



Hehe sounds like he took a break from that bird! What's her name anyway?

How is your Monday going Butterfly? Stopped in for a quick 'hi' while my dd is at school (first day) and my chicken is cooking!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey Lina!

I think we've finally decided on Sweet Pea... it might change though.

Just got back from getting some blood taken for some tests my OB wants run.  One's a genetic test so Fade had to get stuck too (hehehe).  Won't know the results for a few weeks.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

hey hon! (hehehe ) fade got stuck too, glad you were not alone! I hope the results are gooood!! 

I like the name sweet pea! Reminds me of the lotion I use to love at Bath And Body works~


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

*Monday ~ 9/9/02

Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ milk
L: 4 oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup corn, tried a little bit of the steamed brocoli, ww roll
S: EAS protein bar
S: 2 oz pecans
D: 6 oz steak, 1 cup black eyed peas, milk

Macros...
Calories: 1842.25  (  must've been them pecans)
Protein: 173.87 = 38%
Fat: 70.67 = 35%
Carbs: 131.92 = 29%


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm making my rounds before I leave for the day.   I have so much to do when I get home too.

Hope you all have a great evening.   I'll try to get back online on Wednesday to say howdy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

I hope everything goes well on the tests B.  Why will it take so long to get the results back?

I'm saying my prayers for you too honey!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm just following FG around..kidding! 
~don't forget to eat GOOOOD when you get home girl!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

YOU LIKE IT BACK THERE, DON'T YOU????


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 9, 2002)

Hi B! Bacardi and coke, huh? I'm not really much of a drinker but I love Malibu rum and pinapple...have you ever had that drink? Good luck with the bloodwork. If nothing else, maybe it can help you plan for the future. 

***and I'm here because I want to be,not because I am following PF and P around!***


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks FG!!!  It's the genetic testing that takes the longest... not sure why though.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> YOU LIKE IT BACK THERE, DON'T YOU????



YA GIRL!! NICE VIEW!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks for dropping by MissL...

I've never had the Malibu Rum... what does it taste like?  Might have to give it a try... if TP will let me have the pineapple


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Morning Butterfly! How are ya today?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

BUSY


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> BUSY


Same here! ANd I am trying to order my figure suit- but I have too much work to do! The nerve!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

I just don't understand these companies that expect us to work the full 8 hours a day.

Don't they realize how important it is that we spend 1/3 of the time online chatting here at IM.com, and ordering things, and checking movie times, and banking, etc.

Someone needs a reality check!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

Think I'll have chicken and green peas for lunch...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

hey hon! sorry your busy..I am to...dang it.. really whats with these companies..I swear!! lol

your lunch sounds Great girl!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

*Tuesday 9/10/02

Nutrition*

B: 1 egg, 1 slice ww toast, Isopure w/ milk
L: 7.5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
S: EAS protein bar
S: 1 apple, small milk
D: 5 oz chicken breast

Macros...
Calories: 1562.75
Protein: 206.45 = 53%
Fat: 29.28 = 17%
Carbs: 122.5 = 31%

-----------------------
*Workout*

Flat Bench
65x10
75x10
85x6
80x10

Incline DB
20x10
15x10
15x10

Military Press
45x10
45x10
45x10

Upright Rows
30x10
40x10
40x10

Side Lat Raises
12x10
12x10
12x10

Skull Crushes (my arms are really burnt out by now)
30x6
20x8
20x9

Pushdowns
20x10
30x8
25x10

Hanging Knee Raises
2 sets of 10


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Tuesday 9/10/02
> 
> Macros...
> ...


*

That looks good.  If you find that after days like these you are a bit sluggish the next day should increase the fat and fiber.  I.e. egg yolks, PB, fruit (not juice), veggies, beans....

No, no pineapple juice.  And malibu rum is mostly sugar (and little alcohol).  So no!

So, what sort of "club" did you go to last weekend?*


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2002)

morning B!


----------



## Fade (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks for dropping by MissL...
> 
> I've never had the Malibu Rum... what does it taste like?  Might have to give it a try... if TP will let me have the pineapple


I thought I bought a bottle of that. Hmmm


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi TP!!!  So glad you're back 

I AM sluggish today!  I could barely get out of bed this morning and as a result didn't have time to cook anything, so I just had a shake.  PB here I come!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Gone to take Cory to the foot doctor... be back later...


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 11, 2002)

BF 

HI Hon,All this time I have been reading your journal and keep forgetting to tellya how insightfula nd helpful it is to me..really..besides makes me feel better to read stuff by another mommy ! 
as of tomorrow ALL 6 of my children are IN school ..I did not homeschool this year and I am excited at the extra time to spend on my workouts now! 
Hope Corys appt went well.

Be well

Smiles
Erilay'a


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey Eri ~

Thanks for your comments!!!  I _love_ talking about my kids!  They are everything to me!!!

Cory has flat feet and they are really starting to hurt him when he's playing sports.  Doc said what I thought... the right shoes and specially made orthopedic inserts that cost *$500*   OUCH!!!  Don't know what I'm going to do about that yet.

My boss has 4 kids and they used to home school all of them but now they only home school the youngest, 4th grader.  Enjoy your extra *quiet* time


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2002)

I LOVE Reading about your kids sweetie!! You guys have a BEAUTIFUL family!!!  I have heard that those shoes are really great girl!! Might be worth the $500 in the long run, ya know!! But dang, that is a lot!!!
Have a good night with your fam.. I am going to my moms tonight to be w/ them till Matt gets home! 
Bye sweets!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Enjoy the time with you family P... see ya!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

*Wednesday 9/11/02

Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ milk
S: 1 tbls PB
L: 7.5 oz chicken breast
S: EAS protein bar
D: 5 oz lean beef, milk
S: Isopure RTD

Macros...
Calories: 1761.25
Protein: 222.25 = 50%
Fat: 53.63 = 27%
Carbs: 101 = 23%


----------



## lina (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Wednesday 9/11/02
> 
> Nutrition*
> ...



Wow girl I'm impressed!  TP will be proud!

But hey Popoye! How you going to get strong without your veggies!! Do you like fresh red peppers? They are very sweet! What an apple?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I had some green peas I was supposed to eat at lunch but I didn't have time cause I had to take Cory to the foot doc.

No, no red peppers... but I like apples!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

did you eat teh peas plain?
I know I'm gonna get hammered for this, but I like to put soy sauce on them to give 'em a bit of flavor..
you got 200+ grams of protein out of your food? Wow. I think I need to recount my macros...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Well the Isopure shake has 50g protein and 0g carbs and the Isopure RTD has 40g protein and 0 carbs.

Can't beat that 

BTW, thanks for dropping in!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

sweet!
The protein shake I have is a full replacement. It's got 40g pro and I believe 27 or so g carb, no sugar.

Hey, it's my pleasure to stop by and say howdy!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

We had 4 T-38s do a fly over in a missing man formation this morning... speechless.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> sweet!
> The protein shake I have is a full replacement. It's got 40g pro and I believe 27 or so g carb, no sugar.
> 
> Hey, it's my pleasure to stop by and say howdy!


TP has been helping me with my diet and I know he wouldn't like all those carbs for me


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

I only have one or two per day.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!
Looks really good around here! How are you feeling? I bet it feels great!  How???s your workouts going?
Again, I???m very impressed! 

Take care,
Jen


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah, B, yesterday looked good and see....people are starting to notice!  Maybe we'll get those updated pics soon!

Lina, I can't get her to eat veggies....its "rabbit food."


----------



## lina (Sep 12, 2002)

I know TP she has mentioned that before! Ah vel  it's HER plumbing! 

Morning B! Up late last nite!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

HI B! That was really neat What NASA did yesterday! I bet it was breathtaking!

Hope your having a Great day!!
YOUR MACROS ARE AWESOME


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

Fade took a couple of pics before we went out last Friday night... but the camera doesn't really capture the difference.

mid-July...






Now...


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 12, 2002)

Wellnow BF... Looking gorgeous as always.. ya know you're going to make the boyz drool off thier puter chairs!
I hate how the cam does not capture what we see when we are looking for our differences.. I mean. really.. I have this awesome quad starting to show and yet with pics it just looks like my leg is "bigger" I dunno. I guess IF I oiled them up and had a darker tan it might be able to show it more.. But I am sure your coming along nicely! cos I have to say... Them Gams are Sweet!!!

Good job thus far Lady.

Smiles

Erilay'a


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Mmmmmm, yummy.  I like the before and after!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

WOW!! Your legs look awesome girl!!


----------



## lina (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice tanned legs, Butterfly! Great work!

Do you wear those shoes out or are they strictly shoes for Private Showings?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

No, no... the shoes are strictly for home use 

1) they make me MUCH taller than fade
2) it's hell to try and walk in them

THX Lina!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 9/12/02

Nutrition*

B: 1 egg, 1 slice ww toast, Isopure shake w/ milk
L: Jason's Deli turkey on white, some potatoe chips, sm coke 
S: EAS protein bar

Think I definitely need more food before I go to the gym tonight

D: 2 eggs, 1.5 ww bread, 4 slices turkey bacon
S: Isopure RTD

Macros...
Calories: 2114
Protein: 200.2 = 38%
Fat: 83.2 = 35%
Carbs: 121.5 = 23%

How bad is that???  What should my % be???


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 12, 2002)

OH I love those shoes they are fabulous.. How tall are you BF? I go NO  where without wearing my 4 inchers.. well except the gym LOL < I am 5'4.5 so when I have my heels on I am near 5'9 YAY!! 

my hubs is a shrimp he is 5'6 with no body to speak of... but he has an awesome heart and is a terrific father.. now if I could just get him to hit the gym and NOT eat artificial food.
we might see a bicep under there.. not likely tho mine are 14.5 his are 12.eeek! anyway sorry I got off on a tangent BF.. I was trying to just say...I love those shoes!!

Smiles
Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

You crack me up Eri!

I'm 5'8 and fade is 5"7...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Holy smokin' gams, lady!

Better watch out for PB...remember, he's got a shoe fettish!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

That's why I emailed him the pic *privately*


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey no fair!  All the work I've been done and no private pics for me???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

yeah, I feel kind of left out too.....

Are you getting enough cals in, Butterfly?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think I've gotten enough anything in today 

except WORK!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

That could be taken out of context!  Or in context....depending how it was meant!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

yeah...did hubby come my for a long lunch....?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

B~ Bad eatting day I know you'll do better tommorow! BTW your legs look great


Love the shoes too


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Les-
You sadi that the guys in your shop do not realize that that is you in the avatar? Can't they see past their super sized value meals the resemblance?
Shoulder length blonde hair, tiny waist....ample chest(sorry no other polite way to say it) very fit?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

I know, Les 

I tell you though... had lunch with my girlfriends, talking away and before I knew it I had opened those chips and was eating them  I swear, as soon as I realized what I was doing I threw them away!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Likely story....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

I know TP...

I'm so stressed at work right now... I really just did NOT think.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

God Morning, B!
Sleep well? Get yer head cleared from last night and all those reports?
have a great weekend!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

I slept pretty good... not enough sleep though.  I didn't get up til 9... man that felt good!!!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

Wow butterfly, nice legs   Sorry Fade but I could do some serious sucking and kissing on the back of that knee.    I will leave that up to you though.  Carry on my good man.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I slept pretty good... not enough sleep though.  I didn't get up til 9... man that felt good!!!




I think all the post whoring is catching up to you LOL

Lucky you get to make your own hours!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh Craig pick me pick me.. I am so deprived.. I have NEVER had my back of my umm leg sucked and kissed..oh oh oh soounds soooo good.. 

sorry for interjecting BF I had to ..I could not restrain myself.

glad you got to sleep in a bit though what a treat!!

smiles

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks Craig!

Les ~ don't I know it!  Unless I have a mtg I don't go in til 9 or 10.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

That's ok Eri... I'm willing to share Craig... just not fade


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Oh Craig pick me pick me.. I am so deprived.. I have NEVER had my back of my umm leg sucked and kissed..oh oh oh soounds soooo good..
> 
> sorry for interjecting BF I had to ..I could not restrain myself.
> ...



You have never had that done, oh man you have to scrape my wife off the floor when I do that to her.  Well I saw the pics of your legs  and it would be my pleasure to be the first to turn you into jello.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

BF ,
If I had a man that looked like such eye candy as you do.. I would not either ( want to share )but alas mine looks like ..well.. we won't go there.. but he puts out as much as he looks like he could ..which is minimal..sigh.. ( can ya tell I am non too happy with him lately)and hell he has no idea what  foreplay is.. sigh...

LOL

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

So sorry to hear about your deprived state 

Is he open to new ideas?  Like you could sit him down and talk things over and you could tell him the NEW things you'd like to try.

I'd think that after having all those little tikes he'd be wanting to change things up


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> You have never had that done, oh man you have to scrape my wife off the floor when I do that to her.  Well I saw the pics of your legs  and it would be my pleasure to be the first to turn you into jello.




O craigypoo.. please come over.. I so wanna experience that!! wow .. really no j/k.. it would be a new experience.. I know I would never forget..maybe I can tell Hubs about it.. hell.. forget it I will find a playmate instead..

thanks so much for the mental tease..

sigh

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

Damn... got to go to a mtg soon


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is alright gorgeous. I joke with all the ladies here, but I adore my wife. She is my angel. 

but it would sure be fun sucking and licking the back of your knees, oh man my wife is going to have fun tonight.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

yes we have had the talk. and we have an open relationship( thank goodness).. its all good that way.. but I suppose he is in that rut of being 15 years older than me and is in NO shape to keep up.. so.. but I love him and adore him.. but he just has no zest sexually.just miss the tenderness part.. ya know the kisses in places that noone else would kiss ya.. or have opportunity to kiss ya.. ack.. anyway.. maybe I will bring it up again. Thankyou BF for your insight.. you are a wonderful lady.

Erilay'a


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks Eri!  You are way too good for my ego


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

*Friday ~ 9/13/02

Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ milk
L: 7 oz pork loin chops, 2 tbls KETO ketchup
S: 1 cup green peas (didn't have time to eat them with lunch)
D: milk, 1 slice ww toast, 4 slices turkey breast
S: Isopure RTD

Calories: 2070
Protein: 225 = 43%
Fat: 82 = 36%
Carbs: 116 = 22%


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

I'll be back on track doing legs tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2002)

> 2 tbls KETO ketchup



Hi Butterfly, Is this stuff any good?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 14, 2002)

Butterfly.. 
Lemme know when you do that leg workout phase 2.. I am chicken shiat over here.. LOL
eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

Mochy ~ If *I* like it seeing how picky I am, then you know it can't be all that bad  

It taste like regular ketchup just not as sweet.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

Will do, Eri 

I was going to go last night but I was being chicken about doing phase II myself so I wanted to wait until fade could go with me.  That way he can make sure I'm doing the exercises right.  I'm still not too sure about those front squats...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

*Saturday ~ 9/14/02

Nutrition*

B&L: 1 pancake & little bit of sytup, 2 eggs, 1.5 slices ww toast, milk
S: Isopure RTD w/ glutamine
D: 4 oz chicken breast, 1 tortilla, chips & queso
S: 1 oz pecans
S: 7 oz pork loin chops w/ KETO ketchup

Macros...
Calories: 2209.83
Protein: 180.19 = 33%
Fat: 111.15 = 45%
Carbs: 124.73 = 23%

----------------------------------
*Phase II, Week I ~ Legs*
_wt x reps_

1a. Front Squats (really hard when you get into the higher wts)
45x5
55x5
65x5
85x5
105x5

1b. Wide grip deadlift
65x5
85x5
105x5
110x5

2. Lying Leg Curl
90x5
100x5
110x4
100x4
100x3

3. Standing Calf Raises
62.5x10
62.5x10
62.5x10


----------



## lina (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh I see you posted wo here too...

So starting phase 2 now huh? Looks like it's heavy, heavy, heavy!

Looks good B!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks Lina!

I had a bit of trouble finding a good start weight.  But at least I'll know where to start next week and should be able to hit my legs hard.

What do you think of pecans in the diet?  good, bad???


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Mochy ~ If *I* like it seeing how picky I am, then you know it can't be all that bad
> 
> It taste like regular ketchup just not as sweet.



LOL!  Must be pretty good if you like it.  I've read how picky you are about food.  People think I'm was bad, but I'm just strict.  

Mind me asking what the macros are for it?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

Great workout butterfly..!! I am not sure i can do as heavy as you to start with and ya would think I should be able to. then again.. I do all mine alone and at 5 a.m  LOL but hey I hope to be like you when I grow up.... smiles.

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

Sure you can Eri!  You were lifting just as heavy as me on the first phase. Just try it... you can always drop the wt!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

*Sunday ~ 9-15-02*

Slept til 8:00am had an Isopure shake w/ milk, went to church, didn't feel good, came home, still wasn't feeling well, had a little more milk and a few pecans and took a 2 hr nap.

Got up about 2:00pm, made a beef patty and some shells & cheese, talked to the family, watched them play with the bird, laid down again.

Got back up about 4:30pm, did some work work, ate an EAS protein bar, made some artichoke dip, met fade at friend's house for dinner at 7:00pm

Had about 5oz teryaki chicken, french bread & croissant crackers with the artichoke dip and 3 Hard Lemonades... and played with their 2 month old baby boy!!!

Came home about 11:30, tried to do some more work, realized I needed some data I can't get until tomorrow, got online at IM.com, chatted until ridiculous hours of the night, went to bed

See you guys in the morning!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

*Monday ~ 9/16/02

Nutrition*

Slept til 10, worked from home, got a massage at 5...

L: 2 eggs, 1.5 ww toast, milk
S: Isopure shake w/ milk
D: 5.5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn, 2 artichoke
S: .5 oz pecans, finished off an RTD about 2 fl oz

Macros...
Calories: 1471.75
Protein: 142.25 = 39%
Fat: 45.08 = 28%
Carbs: 135.44 = 37%


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

hey girl!
how's you?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Just took a nice long HOT bath!!!

and you?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

not as good as you...
was just bitcing to my work out partner on the phone how I wished our gym had a hot tub....co-ed!
I really need a soak!

Did you uise Mr. Bubble, or what?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

nah, just some dead sea salts...

I would never use the spa at my gym... nasty.  Nothing but old fat people in there   We call it the whale pool.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

there are some girls in my gym I'd REALLY like to see ina bikini....
then, ther are also those to whom I wouldn't...
 

dead sea salts? Does that mean you will smell like the ocean when you go to bed????


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

No goofy!  It doesn't really smell and it's good for your skin.

Speaking of bed...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

Morning!


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I would never use the spa at my gym... nasty.  Nothing but old fat people in there   We call it the whale pool.


Dead skin stew. We have regular beachings at the gyms pool.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

Gross.  Thats why next year I am having a hot tub put in!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Us too TP.   We're also having our waterfall built up.   
Oh which reminds me.......I need to upload those pics from last weekend by the pool, huh?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

yes you do!  waterfall, cool deal!  Party at FG's hottub!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah.....Party at my house.    Pool or Hottub, you choose.

Remember my pool rules though!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

but of course....thats what makes it a party!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Us too TP.   We're also having our waterfall built up.
> Oh which reminds me.......I need to upload those pics from last weekend by the pool, huh?


OF COURSE you need to post those pics!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Morning TP

I've been so tired for the lately... more than usual.


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Hello honey buns.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Hello my love


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

I need a mental break


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

sorry honey!!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Morning TP
> 
> I've been so tired for the lately... more than usual.



GET OFF THE FORUM AT NIGHT!  Just kidding sweetie


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Actually, I've been on at night b/c I dial into work, to do work, and end off the evening on here.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm starting to freak out... I've been so busy pulling everyone elses charts together into one, making this silly game, made a new webpage, I haven't had time to finish mine!!!  I know I'm going to get up there and make a fool of myself!

And on top of that... I've been asking the girl who's handling the room stuff to verify there is a LAN connection and I just talked to the guy in charge of it who told me I was supposed to submit a form 2 WEEKS AGO to get it turned on!!!

My BOSSES are gonna skin my hide if I can't get it turned on!

...and of course it would be unprofessional to say it's the other girls fault!  which it is, but I can't say that!!!

WHAT A FUKIN DAY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> My BOSSES are gonna skin my hide if I can't get it turned on!
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> My BOSSES are gonna skin my hide if I can't get turned on!
> 
> ...and of course it would be unprofessional to say it's the other girls fault!



Hmmm, never been a problem before.














Just kidding....I am sure it will work out!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hiya B!
That chart project isn't finished with yet? Poor thing. 
It will be over soon enough. You'l be fine.
Keep a smile upon that pretty face!

(feel free to borrow that one if too tired to make one of your own!)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 17, 2002)

Hiya B! I know I've been an absentee lately, but I wanted to say hi. Hope things are going well and that the work project ends up okay.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

Damn B! I hope you were able to rectify the situation..I cannot stand when I end of saving everyone elses ass and then forget mine is hanging with a breeze of 1200 degrees Farenheit!!

perhaps you can do some shuffling to get the LAN Hooked up.. I am sure you can use that wonderful Charm.. 

Thinking POSITIVE Thoughts and Sending Kick THIER ass energy to ya.

Hope you get some rest too.. 

You deserve it!

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

I think it's finally done!  I just want to read over my charts one more time...

It's a big presentation b/c it's all day thing.  Gotta make sure I bring along some healthy snacks too.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Damn B! I hope you were able to rectify the situation..I cannot stand when I end of saving everyone elses ass and then forget mine is hanging with a breeze of 1200 degrees Farenheit!!
> 
> perhaps you can do some shuffling to get the LAN Hooked up.. I am sure you can use that wonderful Charm..
> ...


Thanks Eri!!!

I'm calling in a few favors to get thru the red tape... we'll see what happens tomorrow


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> NOW THERES A TEXAS BABE TALKING!!!



Born & Bred baby


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

TP... I'm so tired and not hungry at all.  What should I do???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 9/17/02

Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ milk
L: 5 oz chicken breast, 2 chocolate chip cookies 
S: grapes
D: 5 oz lean beef, artichoke
S: 1 oz pecans, EAS protein bar

Macros...
Calories: 1192.5
Protein: 139.5 = 47%
Fat: 34.77 = 26%
Carbs: 82.54 = 28%


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

GOOD LUCK!!!! yes healthy snacks ( I find all day meetings or seminars tend to have total crap food buffets!! ) and don't forget your water too  wink wink

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

You should not eat cookies!  Try foods a bit higher in fats like nuts, etc.

BTW, I had the oatmeal raisin cookies from lifeservices this weekend and although they looked funny out of the oven they were not bad!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

TP what is Lifeservices>??? clue me in...
smooches babe

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

TP!  Your ears must've been burnin 

Are my pecans ok as long as I don't eat too many?  Where do grapes fit in?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

grapes no, pecans yes....

Eri its lifeservices.com they sell low carb stuff.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Really  why no grapes?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

COOL thanks I will have to check that out.. sounds umm Yummy LOL.. 

I have a few almonds when I am real hungry on the run B.. pecans..=.. ick ick ick LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

That's funny... I love pecans and hate almonds


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

I like pistachios, you?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

I LOVE pistachios! O yumma and macadamias too!! oh yeah!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

Pistahcios are good....not good for you though.


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

It seems like nothing good is good for ya.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

Pretty true!  Now, Fade, you know why I was always fat growing up....well that, plus an insatiable appetite, plus fatty genes....


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

When I moved from construction to this desk job is when I started gaining some fat.

I was a skinny kid though.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

SOME fat...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 9/18/02

Nutrition*

B: 2 eggs, 1.5 slices ww toast, milk
S: pecans
L: 4 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
S: EAS protein bar, a few sips of Coke
D: Whole, broiled flounder, corn, little bit of brocoli, 1 bacardi & diet coke (business dinner with the out-of-town bosses)

Macros...
Calories: 1495.17
Protein: 120.85 = 32%
Fat: 56.3 = 34%
Carbs: 135.72 = 36%


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

How are we doing babe?  Haven't had any updates re bodyweight, how clothes are fitting and mental/emotional states in a LONG Time.....


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey girl.. when did you have your laporoscopy done?? How long did it take you to heal? 

Hope your doing great girlie!


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey B!

How did your presentation day go?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

See how everyone wants to know.....so?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

The presentation went GREAT!!!!!

We got tons of positive responses and our bosses said they were VERY impressed


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> .. when did you have your laporoscopy done?? How long did it take you to heal?


I had it done in 91' and it only took a day or so of resting in bed to feel right again.  The most uncomfortable part was the excess air that gets in the body cavity which makes you feel bloated.  But it all goes away rather quickly.

Don't worry, hon.  I'm sure they've improved the procedure even more in the last 10 years.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> How are we doing babe?  Haven't had any updates re bodyweight, how clothes are fitting and mental/emotional states in a LONG Time.....


Tomorrow will be 6-weeks since I started the new meal plan.  So here's the update...

Lost 4-5 lbs in the first 3 weeks.  Haven't lost any lbs or seen (in the mirror) any more BF improvements since then.

Clothes fit slightly better but haven't gone down a dress size, yet.

My legs definitely have gained muscle since starting the leg challenge.

I'll get fade to take my measurements tomorrow...

My mental/emotional state has been like a roller coaster.  Some days I happy feeling & great but *most* other days either I'm tired but happy or tired and grumpy.  I can't tell if the fluctuations are due to the diet or just my body trying to get back to normal 

I'm ready to try/change/add or whatever to my routine to see some more improvements!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 9/20/02

Nutrition*

DAY OF THE PRESENTATION

B: 1 egg, 1 ww toast, 3 slices turkey bacon, milk
S: 2 Shipley's donuts 
L: turkey on ww
S: 3 Hershey Kisses, pecans
D: 10 oz filet mignon, small baked potatoe w/ butter, 2 slices ww honey bread, 1 barcardi & diet coke (another business dinner)
Drinks later... 3 bacardi & cokes

I think that's THE most suger I've had in one day in the last 6-weeks!!!


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Tomorrow will be 6-weeks since I started the new meal plan.  So here's the update...
> 
> ...



Glad your presentation went well! I knew you could kick-ass!  

What are your daily cals like? Have you been tracking those?

Hang in there.... you are doing great with your meals compared to before you started so that's great progress!  You say you are feeling grumpy/tired... but what about hungry? Any hunger pains? Are you taking multi vits?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks Lina!

The hunger feelings come and go... you know, sometimes after lunch I get really hungry waiting for my snack... but other times I'm not hungry at all.

My calories run between 1400-1700 per day... but sometimes I'm sooo tired, maybe I'm not getting enough carbs or something.  All that gets confusing to me.  TP's been a HUGE help but I still don't understand it all.  If I could find a class to take, I'd do that!

I'm taking a prenatal vitamin from my OB.

I *am* proud of myself for making such a big change in my eating habits.  I want so much to get in better shape.


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

Well, maybe you can ask DPw8 for advice... or wait to see what TP is going to say...

But I know what DPw8 is going to say already..... 

Yes, you definitely are doing great on your diet!  Keep it up!!! Have a good weekend! Any plans?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Lina,

What do you think DPw8 would say???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Started 8/10/02, 6-week update 9/21/02

Arms: -.25 in
Chest: same
Waist: -1.5 in
Bust: -.5 in
Hips: same
Thighs: same
Calves: +.25 in
*BF%: -6%*


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

*Saturday ~ 9/21/02

Nutrition*

B&L: 2 eggs, 1.5 slices ww toast, 4 slices turkey bacon, milk
S: couple of pecans, EAS protein bar
S: Isopure RTD w/ glutamine
D: 8oz chicken breast, corn-on-cob

Macros...
Calories: 1439.25
Protein: 143.75 = 40%
Fat: 51.4 = 32%
Carbs: 101.07 = 28%

----------------------------------
*Phase II, Week II ~ Legs*
_wt x reps_

1a. Front Squats 
95x5 (warm up)
70x5
85x5
95x4
105x5
105x3

1b. Wide grip deadlift
70x5
85x5
95x4
105x5
105x5

2. Lying Leg Curl
80x4
90x4
100x4
110x4
110x4

3. Standing Calf Raises
62.5x10
62.5x10
62.5x10


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey, former model!
How's you? What are y'all doing tonight? Going out, staying in?
I do not have much choice...being stuck here at work....

How are the legs? By your workout, they must feel like jelly! Tomorrow is gonna be a slow, awkward walking day, eh?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey Burner!

We slept til noon, watched 2 movies, went to the gym, went to dinner and now we are just hanging out at home.  My week was pretty stressful so I'm really enjoying the peace and quiet.

Yeah... my legs are already sore.  Although this phase II workout doesn't get them as sore as the phase I did.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

what movies did y'all watch? 
I was at Wal MArt the other night...had to pick up Monsters, Inc. (It was 14.00)
Also found  acouple in the 9.00 bin: Nothing To Lose and The Cutting Edge. Seen those? Good stuff.

Is there a bubble bath in your near future? Calgon take me away?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Last night we watched The Count of Monte Cristo... really liked it!!!

Today was Changing Lanes, didn't really like one... it was just so rediculous to see that male ego and pride get each other in deeper and deeper... the ending was good.

and Panic Room... kind of wished that one guy could have gotten away... why can't they ever let that happen.

I don't remember those movies you got... what were they about?

I think I'm going to go take a shower in a few minutes... I'll be back though.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

I saw 'Count in the theaters. I liked it. It was kind of predictable if I remember though. I liked the settings, though.

I didn't see changing lanes. It's more of a guy movie? Did Fade like it?

Still waiting to see panic room.

Nothing to Lose-
Tim Robbins and Martin Lawrence. Tim Robbins is a successful marketing guy, happily married to a gorgeous wife. He goes home to 'suprise' her. He goes into his house, hears noises from upstairs and walks in on his wife having sex with his boss. He goes 'comatose' and drives his way into a bad part of LA, where Martin tried to rob him. Tim actually stomps the gas and takes Martin on a ride across California and Az and back. It's actually very funny. I laughed my ass off at it! I'm still lookling for it actually. I thinkit is stuck under the couch. You know how silly I look with out an ass????


Cutting Edge: DB Sweeney. He's an ex hockey player made into an ice skater for the Olympics. Also a good movie. Made late 0's early 90s.

I'm Mike, and I'll see you...at the movies!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Didn't see Nothing to Lose... 

Cutting Edge...thought that was the ice skating one.  I like it!

Yeah fade and Cory both liked Changing Lanes.

I'm waiting for LOR Twin Tower to come out


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

Toe pick


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

ok, if tha boyz liked it, then I'm sure I will!

LOL-Fade- that was funny!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

They both liked The Count of Monte Cristo, too.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

well...ye-ah....what isn't there to like? Pirates, sword play? Pirate ships? Damsels in distress?
All necesary things for a great movie!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Did you like Matrix?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

yep.
required watching. Somewhere in the 'how to be a man' manual.

Chapter four, I think...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Me too... that is I liked it alot.  Trying to wait patiently for II.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

when does it come out?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Not sure... fade probably knows.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

um, fade...we're waiting!


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

Haven't been keeping track lately


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Well you're no help


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

that will be May 15, 2003.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

welll, is he preoccupied????
something abuot a hot, nekkid woman in a guy's lap doing unspeakable things can certainly distract even the most devote of men...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Heya B~ I am glad your presentation went great for you the other day (I am catching up on your journal)... I bet you were glad when that day was over with! Thats good your just relaxing today..I know you were stressed last week!  Hope you and Fade have a great sunday too! 
ALSO, congratulations on losing an inch and a half on your waist..thats Great girl! TP is really helping you. I might have him help me w/ my diet when I get back on track! 

Keep up the great work sweetie!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey-
I missed the loss of the 1.5 inch loss!
Congrats, girl!

How far are you from your ultimate goal?
I'm sure it is a lot closer than mine!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I had it done in 91' and it only took a day or so of resting in bed to feel right again.  The most uncomfortable part was the excess air that gets in the body cavity which makes you feel bloated.  But it all goes away rather quickly.
> 
> Don't worry, hon.  I'm sure they've improved the procedure even more in the last 10 years.



Well, you would think they would have improved this surgery huh! My hole body hurts from that gas they blow u up with..and your right, it makes me look 5 months preggo! My tummy hurts super bad too! But he had to clean me out really good..maybe thats why I hurt more than you did! Hmmm? 

Anyway... I hope I don't have to do this again.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Well, you would think they would have improved this surgery huh! My hole body hurts from that gas they blow u up with..and your right, it makes me look 5 months preggo! My tummy hurts super bad too! But he had to clean me out really good..maybe thats why I hurt more than you did! Hmmm?
> 
> Anyway... I hope I don't have to do this again.


I'm sure you do hurt more than I did... mine was exploratory, only found something that was twisting my ovary funny... that's what was causing my pain.

Rest, sweetie, rest!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

and thanks for noticing my inch loss... hope TP can find my update in here... it's on page 13.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2002)

Your welcome hon!! You are doing so awesome!!!
Keep up the great work sista! 

Can't wait to see you on Nov. 2nd!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

*Sunday ~ 9/23/02

Nutrition*

B & L: 2 eggs, 2 slices ww toast, 5 slices turkey bacon, milk
S: 1 nestle chocolate chip cookie, milk (they opened a new store in the mall  )
D: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn
S: blow pop, pecans, milk

No point in even figuring the macros for this day


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Started 8/10/02, 6-week update 9/21/02
> 
> Arms: -.25 in
> ...



THIS IS GREAT STUFF!!!!

Reality check -- in six weeks you lost an estimateof 6% BF!!  That is terrific, congrats! 

Also, your measurments show you have lost inches in all the right places.

How has your strength been at the gym?  Are you weaker?  I'll bet not.

Now, you haven't lost weight in 3 weeks.  Could be because of a plateau or because you have increased muscle at the same rate you lost weight.

Tweaks.  The best "tweak" if you really want to kick it in gear would be to do 2 "hard core" weeks.  Think about it, 2 weeks.  Not a long time.  What would you need to do?  STOP CHEATING!!!  B - you have been doing great, huge improvements, but IF you have plateaued, and given your food restrictions, that would be the best "tweak."  I also think that for two weeks you should CUT OUT milk and whole wheat bread.  In order to increase energy you should add back a few more fats.  Pecans are okay.  Almonds are better, whole eggs, PB, FLAX OIL would be great.

Try being superstrict for 2 weeks, remeasure and we'll discuss.

BTW, P is right, and inch and half at the waist is awesome -- with no commensurate reduction in the boobs!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Damn... and I just bought all that Halloween candy


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Yeah!!!  I get to have PB again.  I so missed PB 

Cutting out the ww bread is not a problem... I'll do my very best to cut out milk for 2 weeks.  *IF* I have milk it'll be only with the Isopure shake in the morning.  BUT I promise to try the shake with water first.

Thanks for ALL your help!


----------



## Fade (Sep 23, 2002)

I'll watch her TP.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Yeah right 

Who's going to watch you!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 23, 2002)

I eat perfectly.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)




----------



## Fade (Sep 23, 2002)

Trying to say something my love?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Well, if I must spell it out for you... your diet SUCKS!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

*Monday ~ 9/23/02

Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ 2% milk & 2 tsp Glutamine
L: 6oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
S: 1 tbls PB
S: 1 oz pecans
D: 10 oz lean beef
S: EAS protein bar

Macros...
Calories: 1555
Protein: 187.2 = 48%
Fat: 53.25 = 31%
Carbs: 84.3 = 22%


----------



## EarWax (Sep 23, 2002)

Let be the first to say you two need a marriage counselor.  I charge $149.99 per hour.   J/K


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

sometimes I wonder


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

BTW, the PB and the fats are only permitted to the extent that you stop with the cheats, however small.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Got it


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 9/24/02

Nutrition*

B: Isopure shake w/ WATER
L: 6.5 oz chicken breasts, 1.25 cup blackeye peas
S: 1 tbls PB, 1 oz pecans 
D: 10 oz leef beef
S: EAS protein bar

Macros...
Calories: 1543.75
Protein: 184.95 = 48%
Fat: 47.12 = 27%
Carbs: 94.3 = 24%


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

YEAH on the water...no milk!  Wonders never cease....


----------



## lina (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Started 8/10/02, 6-week update 9/21/02
> 
> Arms: -.25 in
> ...



*Congrats B! Awesome work!  *
  




> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Lina,
> 
> What do you think DPw8 would say???



I think they'd say similar to what TP said... cut out the 'bad' carbs, increase good fats.... but they probably say to eat more.... some days your cals were too low....and ofcourse the veggies.... 

Also, TP said you didn't loose any weight in 3 weeks but doesn't mean you are not making gains... since you did lose bodyfat 6%, so the scale is not moving due to increase in muscles....


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Personally, I don't think the calories are too low.  They cycle from 1400 to 1800 which I think based on her specific situation, is just right.  Thats my opinion.

Veggies?  Come on Lina, I just got her to cut out the milk!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

Heya B~ How did the Isopure taste this morning without the milk??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Heya B~ How did the Isopure taste this morning without the milk??


I only used 8 fl oz of water instead of 12 which made it thicker.  The taste was fine... had to keep shaking it up though


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> so the scale is not moving due to increase in muscles....


Yeah, I know that's true.  I can definitely see the increase in muscle on my legs _(fade didn't want me to go to the mall alone Sun, I was wearing shorts  )_...

but I WANT THE SCALE TO DROP TOO!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

F----  the scale.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi B! For once I will agree with TP...do not let the scale alter the way you feel! You will see the gains when you wear clothing and by your measurements. 

And I'm sure the shake was not as good with the water as opposed to milk, maybe a specific type of bar would be better? But more calories too, so that would sort of defeat the purpose.

Hope all is well!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi B! For once I will agree with TP...




Yeah...for once!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Tuesday ~ 9/24/02
> 
> Nutrition*
> ...


How do them macros look???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Good day though the carb counts seems high.  Only carbs you had were the peas.  Lina is right, next we need to work on the veggie issue!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I only used 8 fl oz of water instead of 12 which made it thicker.  The taste was fine... had to keep shaking it up though



OH cool.. I will have to try that! When I use 12 oz. of water its soooo runny!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

There are 32g of carbs in those protein bars.


----------



## lina (Sep 25, 2002)

Morning B,

I posted to you in my journal bout the thyroid thingy...

How often do you get those headaches?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

I'll usually get a mild nagging type of headache that lasts for several days.  Sometimes eating more makes them better.  Sometimes getting off the computer helps. 

Sometimes I get more severe headaches that can last for a couple of days.  600-800 mg of Motrin seems to help.

Occasionally, I get migranes where the only relief is laying in bed, in the dark, no noise, and a cold cloth over my eyes.

I know I've got allergies... who doesn't in Houston... and I've got medicine for that.  Sometimes the meds are too strong and I get a headache from that.

My mom's sister has suffered with migranes for at least the last 20 years.


----------



## lina (Sep 25, 2002)

Why is the allergy rate in Houston so high?

It's is frustrating to not know what's going on with your body and why you get these severe migraines....  at least the motrin helps right?

Sometimes if you have something that the GP don't think is 'life threatening' they won't try to investigate further to fix the problem.  HMOs sucks for that reason!  My HMO will only pay for 2 visits per year to my endo since my lab tests are normal and don't indicate a thyroid problem....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

2 visits????   that's terrible!

We're on a PPO... I like it better.  I can go to any doctor without a referral.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 9/25/02

Nutrition*

B: Isopure shake w/ water
S: 1 tbs PB
L: 8 oz chicken breast
S: 1 oz pecans, 1/4 EAS protein bar
D: 6 oz lean beef, 1 cup corn


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey B!
Who has migranes?
Wow, you are getting 1300 - 1400 cals out of tqat lil teeny, tiney bit of food? I think I really need to recount my cals.....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey B!
> Who has migranes?
> Wow, you are getting 1300 - 1400 cals out of tqat lil teeny, tiney bit of food? I think I really need to recount my cals.....


ME!!!  but not too often.

I have a computer program (Crosstrainer II) that you input all your food and workouts and it tracks all kinds of stuff for you.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Ok, this is the second day in a row that I've woke up STARVING!!!

What gives, TP???


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Tuesday ~ 9/25/02
> 
> Nutrition*
> ...



Hey how does Burner know how many cals this was?

Was that 1300-1400 cals?

No wonder you are hungry my dear...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Good point, Lina???

I was too tired to put it in the comp. last night... I'll play catch up later.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey B~ I think aprt of the problem is you are not having "meals"
Originally posted by butterfly 
Tuesday ~ 9/25/02

Nutrition

B: Isopure shake w/ water
  *unsure of the macros here- but it should have some fat*
S: 1 tbs PB
  *and? you need some protein here*
L: 8 oz chicken breast
   *and? you need some fat/carbs/and/or veggies here*
S: 1 oz pecans, 1/4 EAS protein bar
    *how bout 1/2 the bar? *
D: 6 oz lean beef, 1 cup corn
    *good*

Maybe if you added more veggies like brocolli and green beans to your meals you won't be so hungry...Just IMHO...


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

BWAAAHAHAHAHAAAAA...Brocolli.....HEHEHEEEE snicker snicker....oh my....sorry.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey B~ I think aprt of the problem is you are not having "meals"
> Originally posted by butterfly
> Tuesday ~ 9/25/02
> ...


Now if I only liked brocolli and green beans then I'd be set 

I did try steamed brocolli a few times recently... it's ok, kinda planty tasting so can't eat much.

Thanks for the input, Leslie!  I'll see what I can do.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> BWAAAHAHAHAHAAAAA...Brocolli.....HEHEHEEEE snicker snicker....oh my....sorry.


HEY  I've that lately... now if you had said green beans instead...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

B~~~ I am with you on the Brocolli!!! when I eat it.. I don't eat Much! YUK!!!

But I can't believe you don't like green beans!!  You do like peas though right?? Thats cooL & Good for you!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2002)

No prob B
BTW, why are you eatting 50+grams of protein at your meals? No wonder you are stuffed after all that chicken! LOL

How bout you split the 8 oz of chicken? Have 4 oz with the peanuts and then 4 oz with your peas? Its better for ya that way...Keeps the metabolism revved....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

That split is fine with me... just need to clear it with the BIG boy


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Where is TP anyway


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know where the big boy is.. haven't heard from him all day!!


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> No prob B
> BTW, why are you eatting 50+grams of protein at your meals? No wonder you are stuffed after all that chicken! LOL
> 
> How bout you split the 8 oz of chicken? Have 4 oz with the peanuts and then 4 oz with your peas? Its better for ya that way...Keeps the metabolism revved....



 Good job Les! I agree!

Big boy huh? So if TP is big boy what is fade then?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

hehehe... a giant


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

*Thrusday ~ 9/26/02

Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ water
L: 1 oz pecans, 4 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
S: 1 tbls PB, 3/4 EAS protein bar _finished the one from yesterday_
D: 6 oz lean beef, 1 cup ranch style beans

Macros...
Calories: 1310
Prot: 144 = 44%
Fat: 43 = 30%
Carbs: 88 = 27%


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Wednesday ~ 9/25/02
> 
> Nutrition*
> ...



Macros...
Calories: 1140
Prot: 147 = 51%
Fat: 37 = 29%
Carbs: 56 = 20%


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

*Friday ~ 9/27/02

Nutrition*

B: Isopure w/ water
S: 1 oz peans
L: 6 oz chicken breast (went to Mex. Rest. & resisted the tortillas & chips!!!)
S: EAS protein bar
S: 1/2 cup popcorn no salt
D: 5 oz lean beef, 1 cup green peas

Macros... 
Calories: 1123
Prot: 140 = 50%
Fat: 32 = 26%
Carbs: 66 = 24%


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

good morning, Ms B!
Back on Dayz....
woaking up at 0500hrs...SUX!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Okay, I am back.  Damn, got busy last week and the next few days won't be much better.

I think I got most of that and lets clear things up.  First, if you are waking up hungry that is good.  Means your metabolism is in high gear.  It also should emphasize the point that breakfast (and your post workout meal) are the most important meal(s) of the day.  So lets try to make time and cook rather than the isopure.

Let me ask you this B, can you eat oatmeal?  Just plain oats not the processed stuff.  If you add some of that isopure, vanilla and a TBSP of PB its pretty good.  That would be a great B-fast.

If 8 oz is filling you up you can cut it back to 6, but I think 4 is too little for you.

I'll start paying closer attention to your meal compositions especially your last meal.  What time is your last meal anyway?  What time to you go to bed?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY B~ How are you today girl? How was your weekend?! 
~ hope your doing great!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

BAD, BAD CRAMPS... stayed home today.

How are you doing, P, feeling better???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

*Satruday ~ 9/28/02 ~ Nutrition*

B: 3 scrambled eggs, Isopure w/ 8 fl oz water
S: 2 oz pecans
S: EAS protein bar
D: 5 oz lean beef, 1 cup corn
S: 15 animal crackers

Macros...
Cal: 1285
Prot: 88 = 28%
Fat: 66 = 46%
Carbs: 84 = 26%

------------------------------------------------
*Sunday ~ 9/29/02 ~ Nutrition*

B: 2 eggs, 6 slices turkey bacon
S: 2 tbls PB
D: 5 oz lean beef, 1 artichoke
S: EAS protein bar

Macros...
Cal: 1176
Prot: 119 = 40%
Fat: 57 = 43%
Carbs: 51 = 17%

------------------------------------------------
*Monday ~ 9/30/02 ~ Nutrition*

L: 3 oz chicken breast, 1 cup blackeye peas
S: 1 tbls PB
D: 3 oz pork loin chops, 1 artichoke, 1 cup corn
S: 1 oz pecans, Isopure RTD

Macros...
Cal: 1075
Prot: 105 = 39%
Fat: 27 = 22%
Carbs: 105 = 39%


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey girl! Sorry you have such bad cramps!! That stinks! 
I hope you feel better soon!
I am feeling much better, thank you for asking sweetie!!

lay down on a heat pad..maybe that will help girl!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah, I've been using that heating pad for sure!  I had to take 4 Motrins to get any relief... why do these things always happen to me on the weekend when the doctor office is closed???  I think I'm going to tell my OB about the bad cramps, maybe she can give me something for next month.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

hey!
Sorry that yuo are under the weather.
Catching up on the daytime soaps?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi B! There may be some other reason besides the typing "Aunt Flo" that is giving you such bad cramps. Do you get them every month? Hope you feel better soon! 

And I love Animal Crackers!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 30, 2002)

And if you did watch AMC...did they focus on Maria/Maureen and Edmund or the whole Leo/Greenlee/Kendall/Trey mess?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

oohh...animal crackers with pb.....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi B! There may be some other reason besides the typing "Aunt Flo" that is giving you such bad cramps. Do you get them every month? Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> And I love Animal Crackers!


Hi MissL 

This is only Anut Flo's 2nd visit since the miscarriages.  I never had these really bad cramps before.  I was thinking it's just my body trying to get back to normal


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, I would ask the doc anyway, couldn't hurt to get a second a professional's opinion, you know? 

So...what about David and Anna?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey!
> Sorry that yuo are under the weather.
> Catching up on the daytime soaps?


Thanks for stopping by!!!!

I slept till about 1:30 and only caught the end of One Life To Live.

Was going to watch the new Dr. Phil show but I didn't like the topic.  Oprah had Mayor Juiliani (sp?) from NY city on today.  He's such a funny and yet inspiring man!!!


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

Feel better B!



Sorry you're not feeling good... 

Atleast you can stay home and play here


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey-
You are one of my two most favoritist Texans! I always have to show up and say howdy to you!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

awwhhh shucks, Burner!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm glad you decided to pay some attention to your pupil 



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Okay, I am back.  Damn, got busy last week and the next few days won't be much better.
> 
> I think I got most of that and lets clear things up.  First, if you are waking up hungry that is good.  Means your metabolism is in high gear.  It also should emphasize the point that breakfast (and your post workout meal) are the most important meal(s) of the day.  So lets try to make time and cook rather than the isopure.
> ...


I bought some oats last week, cooked em, and couldn't eat them.  Fade even put sugar and cinamon in it and it was still too gross.



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> If 8 oz is filling you up you can cut it back to 6, but I think 4 is too little for you.


Are you talking about meat???



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I'll start paying closer attention to your meal compositions especially your last meal.  What time is your last meal anyway?  What time to you go to bed?


Just don't look at this past weekend too closely.

I wake between 7:30-8:30.  Go to bed around 11:30-12.  Last meal on workout days would be after my workout aroun 10pm.  On non-workout days, last meal is around 7:00 and then I'll have a snack around 10pm.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

So, how's my favorite post 'ho feeling now, any better?
have you tried my ice cream cures all theory?
etiher way, win win situation.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> So, how's my favorite post 'ho feeling now, any better?
> have you tried my ice cream cures all theory?
> etiher way, win win situation.....



Burner...stop sabotaging my "clients".  

B -- yes I was referring to the meats.

Oatmeal with PB is pretty good -- add some vanilla whey, yum!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Burner...stop sabotaging my "clients".
> ...




she knows better!
I just know she has a weakness for the cold stuff....if she could at least 'think' bout it...she might feel better!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

I had to go to the grocery store Sat. night... it was terrible... it's right next to BASKIN ROBBINS ICE CREAM!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

'Morning, B!
You didn't go in, did you? Did you...?

Well, just think of your ice cream in a physics manner, if I recall: For every action, there is an equal  and opposite reaction.
Actually, in this case, the reaction wouldn't be equal. far from. Starting form the brow beating you'd get from fade, to the cyber lashing  you'd then get from TP.....it wouldn't come close to the UNequalness of the extra intensive cardio to make up for the blip...

Don't mind my rambling...I'm jacked on 4ml of clubentrx and a cup of coffee.....I'm wired for friggin sound! Kinda funny....people are bitching about it being cold inhere....I'm sweating. aint' life friggin GRAND!
Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey B~ How are u feeling today? I bet you having cramps bad is because its just the 2nd time you have had aunt flo since your miscarriage. BECAUSE~ yesterday Aunt Flo came to me.. and I am in serious pain, bad bad bad bad bad cramps!!!! & I figured its because I just had that surgery..ya know??! HMM? I will ask my Dr. in the morning! 
Hope you get to feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

What are you ladies all on the same cycle or something?  Geez....


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

I know.. its weird huh TP!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

dare I say....spooky?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

it is!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

Cyber Cycles... cool P


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 10/01/02 ~ Nutrition*

9:30 - 2 eggs, 4 slices turkey bacon, Isopure w/ water & 1.5 tbls flax seed oil

1:30 - 4 oz pork loin chop, 1 cup green peas

4:30 - 3 oz chicken breast, 1 oz pecans

7:30 - Went to a Pampered Chef Party, had an EAS bar before

10:30 - 6 oz chicken breast

Macros...
Cal: 1960
Prot: 180 = 37%
Fat: 104 = 48%
Carbs: 66 = 14%


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

Looks like a good outline and a great b-fast.  That 4 pm snack needs to be more substantial.  You should be getting around 300 cals in it.  You'll also need a 5th meal, maybe something light just before bed.  Two eggs, or a shake w/ flax, etc....

I can't believe you are taking flax.....whats next?  Veggies?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

Au contraire, mon cherie...

As far as green veggies... I like peas & artichoke and I've even tried steamed brocolli!!!

les merveilles ne cessent jamais


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

Peas don't count for these purposes...starchy veggie....we have discussed this!

Try the steamed broc with lemon juice and flax.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

peas, no good? Damn...I like peas....


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 1, 2002)

Too funny we all must be on the same cycle.. as I just finished mine.. 

B??? Sorry to hear of of your loss.. I had no idea.. My heart goes out to you as you know already!


Hey ..Have any of ya tried PUMPKIN in a Protien shake instead of a banana?? is that allowed?? just curious as I Have a billion pumpkins and umm trying to make pies and give them away  but I love the taste of pumpkin..lol anyway I got off on a tangent here in Butterflys diary..ug ug ug sorry hon.


Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

they're still green...


----------



## Leslie (Oct 1, 2002)

Flax!!!  AWESOME Girl!You are getting there


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Oh my gosh B~ Flax! How did it taste!!!??? I won't even eat that..sooo fill me in!! 

A pampered Chef Party..cooL!! Was that fun?? Where do u think the hurricane is going to go???  

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks Leslie 

P ~ I think the Hurricane is going to hit around the Golden Triangle Area.  My brother, wife and four kids live in Bridge City.  Hopefully, it won't be too bad since it is only supposed to be a category 2.

I put the flax oil in my shake... couldn't even tell it was in there.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Heya B~ They were just saying on the radio it may end up being at Cateogory4 now!!

I hope your brother and his family will be okay!!!

Really~ You couldn't taste it!! COOL!! I may have to get me some!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 2, 2002)

Your brothers family will be in my thoughts to stay safe and well B ...I like flax in my shake as well.. easier to get it in everyday that way.

Be well
Erilay'a


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks P & Eri!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

*Wed ~ 10/02/02 ~ Nutrition*

8:00 ~ Isopure shake w/ water and flax oil, pecans, EAS bar

11:30 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup peas, raw carrots

3:00 ~ 3 oz tuna, 1/2 apple

6:00 ~ pecans

9:00 ~ 6 oz lean beef, 1 artichoke

11:00 ~ 10 fl oz Isopure RTD

Macros...
Cal: 1714
Prot: 192 = 45%
Fat: 60 = 32%
Carbs: 102 = 24%


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Your meals look good girlie!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

Ain't she doing great!  I am so proud!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

YES!!! You should be proud!!!
Your a great trainer!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

*Thur ~ 10/03/02 ~ Nutrition*

9:00 ~ 2 eggs, 4 slices turkey bacon, Isopure w/ water & 3/4 tbls
 flax oil

1:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn

3:00 ~ STARVING... had some pecans

4:00 ~ 3 oz tuna, apple

8:00 ~ 6 oz lean beef, 1 artichoke

10:00 ~ Isopure RTD w/ 3/4 tbls flax oil

Macros...
Cal: 1876
Prot: 214 = 46%
Fat: 76 = 36%
Carbs: 80 = 17%


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Woke up hungry this morning...

Felt ok but wanted more sleep... starting to get a headache


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

Looking great.  Good sign that you woke up hungry after having an RTD and flax, means your metabolism is in high gear.

How are the clothes fitting?  What's the scale say? Measurements?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 4, 2002)

We must be on the same wavelength.. I am hungry and tired too. and feel a headache coming on.. off to go take a nap.. 

Hope it does not get any worse B and that  you have a relaxing weekend ..any plans??

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

I was wondering if you were checking in on me TP... did you check out my macros for the week... how do they look?

The scale said I dropped 3-4 lbs in the last two weeks.  Am starting to fit in more and more of my non-fat clothes.  The jeans I have on today I bought when I was at my biggest and they are loose now.  What a great feeling!!!

John says my butt keeps getting perkier and he doesn't like me to go out in shorts unless he's with me cause he says my legs are looking "so hot" 

We are going to take the measurements & bf% tomorrow.  I'll post any differences then.

Overall, I really didn't mind giving up bread, it's the milk I *really* miss.  Don't mind the Isopure shakes w/ water and flax oil either... and I can now eat tuna out of the bag!

So, what's next TP???  More of the same?  Am I allowed to have _any_ cheats... even once a week if it's not a real bad one?

...and thanks sooooo much for all your help!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

Thats great to here!  See what happens when you cut out all those cheats.  Of course I am checking in, always do!

I'd like to see two more weeks hard core like this.  If you are getting hungry you can up the amounts a bit particularly on your higher cal day -- remember to keep cycling the cals -- but I'd like you to keep it clean for 2 more weeks.  You should email me or post, (1) where you've been, (2) where you are and (3) where you want to be (and how long you are willing to wait).

So when do we get to see pics of that perky butt and hot legs?


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

So proud of my honey. She's doing so good.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> So proud of my honey. She's doing so good.



B -- that says it all!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

He's my heart


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

*Fri 10/04/02 ~ Nutrition*

9:00 ~ 2 eggs, Isopure w/ water & 3/4 flax oil
12:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 7 oz ranch style beans
3:30 ~ 3 oz tuna, EAS bar
5:00 ~ pecans, Isopure RTD
8:00 ~ 11 oz chicken breast, 1 artichoke
10:30 ~ Isopure RTD w/ 3/4 flax oil


Macros...
Cal: 1906
Prot: 230 = 48%
Fat: 66 = 31%
Carbs: 89 = 19%


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I was wondering if you were checking in on me TP... did you check out my macros for the week... how do they look?
> 
> The scale said I dropped 3-4 lbs in the last two weeks.  Am starting to fit in more and more of my non-fat clothes.  The jeans I have on today I bought when I was at my biggest and they are loose now.  What a great feeling!!!
> ...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks Burner 

You always make a girl feel good about herself


----------



## butterfly (Oct 5, 2002)

*Sat 10-05-02 ~ Nutrition*

L: 2 eggs, 3 slices turkey bacon, Isopure w/ water & 3/4 tbls flax oil
S: went to a friend's baby shower and had a bunch of carrots, water and 2 small bites of chocolate cake!  There's my cheat, TP!!!  The cake was made by the same lady that made our wedding cake... same kind too... so I just had to have a bite!
S: 3 oz tuna, apple, pecans
D: 6 oz pork loin chop

Forgot to take the rest of my flax 

Macros...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

YAY! B!! you are myinspiration.. I am justnow getting the "guts" to eat my shake with water and my flax in it.. I have been using soy milk but I am really trying to make the effort towards no dairy.. although not sure if I can give it up totally but am on the way to doing so.. YOU ROCK WOMAN!! 

ahh a perky arse! what more can we ask for.. okay okay YES we can ask for more.. and usually do..lol

Smiles

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> YAY! B!! you are myinspiration.. I am justnow getting the "guts" to eat my shake with water and my flax in it.. I have been using soy milk but I am really trying to make the effort towards no dairy.. although not sure if I can give it up totally but am on the way to doing so.. YOU ROCK WOMAN!!
> 
> ahh a perky arse! what more can we ask for.. okay okay YES we can ask for more.. and usually do..lol
> ...



Reading this just made me realize....since you ladies are drop dairy are you supplimenting w/ calcium?

B, we never discussed this but you should be supplimenting with a multi and a calcium...at least.

BTW, excellent Friday and FAIRLY nice saturday.  I truly am impressed with your change in mindset over the past few months and especially weeks!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

I am I am .. I take my supps in the morning.. extra calcium and vitamen C and B 's  .my daily vitamen and stress tabs.. and some other herbal extras that I incorperate as well. thanks for the reminder TP!! 

smiles
Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks Burner
> 
> You always make a girl feel good about herself



Hey B!
Aww, shucks.....


Speakig of which..I was working the club last night...and was trying REAL hard to make two women feel good about themselves..oh-my=gawd! They were GORGEOUS! One was from Texas, the other from here..how could I go wrong? I was doing ok, holding my own shooting the breeze with them, getting my seemingly 'usual compliments', nice eyes, nice chest...
(I even got a nice teeth compliment last weekend...ok..?)
Then, the one ruined the whole 'moment', by bringing up the comment that they were almost old enough to be my mother.
Now, I'm tellig you..that's the LAST friggin image I want running thru my mind!


----------



## Fade (Oct 6, 2002)

Shouldn't have let the image appear. Two hot women standing in front of you and you let that image take over???

You poor poor guy.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

It couldn't be avoided..they mentioned it at least three times....
I was trying to make myself feel better with the reasoning that they kept saying that so they didn't take me home with them and violate me repeatedly.
I do sleep so much better in my own little world...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

ahh gee,,, well now.. hmm and how old are you again?? Damn this might throw me out of the running........ shiat! 

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

I do believe we are about the same age...have no fear, my dear lady...you are SO in the zone!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 7, 2002)

HI Ann!!!

HAPPY MONDAY TO YOU!!!

How you Doin??

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

Morning all!!!

Things could be better... my son told us of this "knot" he has in his lower pelvic region... it pulls... it hurts to walk around... I hope it's not a hernia 

We're taking him to the doctor today at 11:10am


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

Started new meal plan 8/10/02

6-week update 9/21/02
Arms: -.25 in
Chest: same
Waist: -1.5 in
Bust: -.5 in
Hips: same
Thighs: same
Calves: +.25 in
*BF%: -6%* 

2-week update 9/05/02 (after cutting breads & dairy)
Arms: same
Chest: -.5 in
Waist: -1 in
Bust: -1 in
Hips: -.75 in FINALLY
Thighs: -.5
Calves: -.5 in
BF%: couldn't get a good pinch to tell... think we may invest in one of those electronic BF calculators.

OVERALL
Arms: -.5 in
Chest: -.5 in
Waist: -2.5 in
Bust: -2.5 in
Hips: -.75
Thighs: -.5
Calves: -.25 in
BF%: -6%

May not look like a big change on paper... but I sure can tell a difference.  Like in my calves & arms... muscle has replaced fat!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

These are HUGE differences!!!  Wow.  I am impressed.  Nice work!  Told ya' the dairy was holding you back!  Are you a believer yet?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

*Phase II, Week III ~ Legs*
_wt x reps_

1a. Front Squats 
95x5 
95x5
115x4
115x4
125x3

1b. Wide grip deadlift
105x5
105x5
125x4
125x4
135x4

2. Lying Leg Curl
80x4
90x4
100x4
110x4
110x4

3. Standing Calf Raises
75x10
75x10
75x8


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> These are HUGE differences!!!  Wow.  I am impressed.  Nice work!  Told ya' the dairy was holding you back!  Are you a believer yet?


Glad I've impressed you!

You said you liked Fri. meals, what did you not like about my Sat. meals???

I miss my milk WAY more than the bread... I think eventually I'll add maybe a glass every other day back in.

As far as vitamins... I'm still taking those prenatal vitamins from my OB.  I'll check the calcium content.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

WOW B! CONGRATS!! THOSE ARE huge differences!!! YEAH!!! I bet you are looking Fabulous!!! 

I hope Cory is okay!! Let us know!

TP~ I take 1 multi, 1 vitamin C every morning!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> WOW B! CONGRATS!! THOSE ARE huge differences!!! YEAH!!! I bet you are looking Fabulous!!!
> 
> I hope Cory is okay!! Let us know!
> ...



You should add a calcium, and shouldn't you be taking folic acid?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

Really TP?? Okay..I do have some in my cabinet. I think my pills have "extra calcium" on the bottle?? I will check it out!

How weird you said should I be taking folic acid! I did buy a bottle like a month ago, and have not started that yet! I will tomorrow though. FG Should take it also!!  THANKS For the help!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

Yes she most definitely should!  Perhaps more so than you since I think you are still waiting a bit....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

My OB says if you're trying to get pregnant then you should be taking 400mg of folic acid.  Just ask your OB for a script for a prenatal vitamin... I'm sure she'd give you one.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

Ya TP your right.. I am now waiting probably 2 years..or more! 

B~Thanks~ I will talk to my dr. about it! 

HOW IS CORY???


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

As it turns out Cory has a boil on his knee that caused an infection in his leg... the lymph node in his hip area is swollen trying to fight the infection.  Dr. gave him some antibiotics and sent him homw to rest.

Thank you God for not letting it be a hernia!!!  I so did not want to see my baby go through surgery no matter how mino!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 7, 2002)

Glad he is alright there B.. was thinking of him ever since I saw your posrt earlier but had no time to pop out a retort.. 

Your diet is doing awesome things for you .. is that now -2 in your waist recently?? Holy cows I Need that too! darn it!  and the rest is really motoring along as well.. your gonna be even more of a gorgeous hard body!!

great work!! 

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

Glad to hear he is okay B!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks for your concerns guys!  I think my heart would literally break if something ever bad happened to him


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

B~ I am so glad hes going to be okay!!! Thank god he didn't have a hernia!!! I hope the anti's work well!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Your diet is doing awesome things for you .. is that now -2 in your waist recently?? Holy cows I Need that too! darn it!  and the rest is really motoring along as well.. your gonna be even more of a gorgeous hard body!!
> 
> great work!!
> ...


Thanks Eri!  and its... uhm... 2.5 in. gone from my waist


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

WOW GIRL!!!! KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

*Sun 10/06/02 ~ Nutrition*

11:00 ~ 2 eggs, 3 slices turkey bacon, Isopure w/ water & .75 tbls flax oil
4:00 ~ 3 oz tuna, 1/2 EAS bar (pre-workout)
8:00 ~ Isopure RTD w/ Glutamine (post-workout)
9:00 ~ 6 oz pork loin chop, 1 artichoke, pecans
10:30 ~ 1/2 EAS bar 

Macros...
Cal: 1844.5
Prot: 189 = 41%
Fat: 94 = 46%
Carbs: 55 = 12%

----------------------------------------
*Mon 10/07/02 ~ Nutrition*

9:00 ~ 2 eggs, Isopure w/ water & 1.5 tbls flax oil
12:00 ~ pecans (stuck at dr office)
2:00 ~ 11 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn
5:00 ~ 1/2 EAS bar, 1 oz pecans
8:00 ~ 6 oz lean beef, 1 cup blackeye peas
10:30 ~ Isopure RTD, carrots

Macros...
Cal: 2167
Prot: 212 = 39%
Fat: 91 = 38%
Carbs: 116 = 21%


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

2:00 ~ 11 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn


Damn girl, I thought I ate a lotta chicken LOL


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

It was really good too... honey roasted!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 8, 2002)

Yum

I am actualy too tired to even EAT today LOL


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Now that sounds good! Damn NO chicken in the house today. I am not going shopping either.. look like Sole for me today.. do you like Fish B??

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

Not alot of fish... just Cod, Flounder, etc... white fish.  No shell fish either.

The days are drawing shorter Les, EAT!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

hey B Glad to hear that your sons  infections is NOT a hernia.. Hope it clears up soon and that he is more comfortable now.. 

be well

I like white fish too.. not too hot on clams tho unless made a certain way but I love tuna steaks and Mahi Mahi..

Eri'

LESLIE!! EAT!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It was really good too... honey roasted!



Honey roasted?  Who said anything about honest roasted being permissible???


----------



## Leslie (Oct 8, 2002)

BUSTED!


Sorry B


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

Is this where I get my spanking????


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

B don't let him know you like it before you get that spanking.. or else he will think of something you DON't like.. smiles.. tell him after and then say sweetly in that texas drawl.."Why THANKYOU MR.TP "  hee hee

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Is this where I get my spanking????



good thing Mrs.NT doesn't find out about that punishment ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Come here for that spanking!!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

Please stand aside and let a professional handle this.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

Well... you two could take turns


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

fine by me!


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

I go first


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Not a problem....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 8, 2002)

Well, back to the actual subject here. The honey roasted chicken...did you make that at home or did you buy it somewhere? 

***you may now resume the spanking conversation***


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

bought it at the store... one of those they already have cooked and is just heating in the thing...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

thats my job!

Hey sis have you noticed all B's dietary changes and SUCCESS?  Ain't she doing great???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 8, 2002)

Of course I've noticed, she is doing AWESOME!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks guys!!!

My co-workers are starting to ask me questions about what they should & shouldn't eat, fat/protein/carbs, etc.

and get this... I KNOW THE ANSWERS!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Go B!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

*Tues 10/08/02 ~ Nutrition*

9:00 ~ Isopure w/ water & 1.5 tbls flax oil, EAS bar
1:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup blackeye peas
4:00 ~ 1 tbls PB, apple
6:00 ~ 3 oz tuna
9:00 ~ 6 oz pork loin chops, carrots
11:00 ~ carrots, 1/2 Isopure RTD

Macros...
Cal: 2090
Prot: 207 = 40%
Fat: 91 = 39%
Carbs: 110 = 21%

Woke up late w/ a headache but hungry and no time to cook breakfast.  I don't feel like I did very well today   Everything seemed off and I couldn't get on track.

Cory is feeling much better today... I'm sooo glad!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

hi butterfly - good news about cory - not that it happened but that it isn't a hernia and he's feeling better.

hope you have a great day tomorrow!  (you said you felt "off" today)

take care!


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

Looks good B!  I guess people at work notice you have changed and are askin' you questions! 

Glad things are ok with Cory... from what I read it didn't sound perdy....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks NG & Lina!!!  I love that kid so much... don't know what I'd do if anything happened to him


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, my day started off good... got up, ate breakfast, got ready for work...

Guess it started when I got here... it was pouring outside and I didn't bring my raincoat, only had an umbrella.  Pants got soaked  then I had to sit thru our staff mtg which was ok but then my manager asked me to go to our big boss's staff mtg... not real happy about that (wet pants & frizzy hair, gee what a good impression).  Plus he always either goes himself or makes me or Carrie go he NEVER asks this other co-worker woman to go.  It's like he is afraid of her or something.  He lets her get away with sooo much crap... like "working from home" when he knows damn well she hasn't anything to work on... she comes in at 10 or so, works until 1 or so leaves for lunch, comes back around 3, eats her lunch and then leaves for the day around 4-4:30... and she always puts 8 hrs down on her time card!!!!  AND he lets her get away with it!!!  Pisses me off 

There's my vent...


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

WOW B!! What a bitch of that girl to do that!! SORRY HON! Funny... kinda sounds like a few people I work with!! ITS NOT FAIR!!!!
Sorry you got soaked~ sooo did I!! I didn't have an umbrella!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey B!
Yeah! What P said!
Usually, what comes around, goes around...that girl will get hers one day....


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

O man that sucks.. I hear ya.. I hate when there are employees that get away with murder..It is supposed to be US gorgeous woman that get away with everything..LOL  

I hope your day gets better and better!! 


smiles

Eri'


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Snuggle time when you get home.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> It is supposed to be US gorgeous woman that get away with everything..LOL


Yeah really!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Snuggle time when you get home.


I hope so


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

awww...someone's gonna get the hug she needs...


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

awwwwwwwwwwww HOW Sweet Fade!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

yeah... just wish it was happening right now... can always count on him for hugs and


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

so....you two should play hookie and take a LONG lunch?

Hugging in a hot bubble bath is good therapy for rainy days....


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

That sounds good.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

It does... and we do have that nice big jacuzzi tub


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

*Wed. 10/09/02 ~ Nutrition*

8:00 ~ 2 eggs, Isopure w/ water & 1.75 flax oil
12:00 ~ 6 oz pork loin chops, 1 cup corn
4:00 ~ 3 oz tuna, carrots
7:00 ~ EAS chocolate RTD (pre-workout)
9:00 ~ Isopure RTD (post-workout)
10:00 ~ 7 oz chicken breast, carrots

Macros...
Cal: 1896
Prot: 225 = 47%
Fat: 70 = 33%
Carbs: 80 = 17%


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

Ms B's feeling better already!
I miss having a hot tub.....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Are you glad to be back on day shifts, Burner???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

yep!
I can wake up, work, go to gym all in the SAME day!
Plus, I hated statying on the schedule on days off, and sleep through the nice days we had here this summer...
sun sets were nice though...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Did you mention that you were dating someone?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

yep!
SO far, so good...has to be a catch...she lievs in Denver..an hour away...so I can see her once, maybe twice a week if lucky?
I get her all weekend this weekend though!
She's my date at my ex gf's wedding, hanging with some friends while I work the club, then we will have Sunday together! (weather better play nice...thinking of taking a ride up in the mountians)


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Sounds really nice!!!  Remember, do NOT do ANYTHING to mess up your ex gf's wedding!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

not even a whoopee cushion under her father's bench cushion????


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

damn!

Ok, will be nice.....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

That's better


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

*Wed. 10/09/02 ~ Workout*

_wt x rep_

Cable Rows
100x10
110x10
110x10

Pulldowns
100x10
90x10
90x10

One Arm DB Rows
20x10
20x10
20x10

Shrugs
30x10
30x10
30x10

Side Lat Raises
12x10
12x10
15x10 (to failure)

Skull Crushes
20x10
30x10
30x10

Pressdowns
35x10
30x10
30x10

Wrist Curls
10x12


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That's better



...yes dear....


looks like you had a great workout!
ate good too?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

B -- you are back to every set being a perfect 10 reps....remember taking it to failure....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

I forgot 

At least I was there!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

better than me...dam life getting in teh way....fixing that in a few more hours...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi B! I see the boys are keeping you on your toes in here. Just wanted to say hi.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for dropping in MissL!!!

Hope things are well with you!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

hey B~ almost time to go home for me!! Hope you have a great night hon!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

*Thurs 10/10/02 ~ Nutrition*

8:00 ~ 2 eggs, Isopure w/ water & 1.5 tbls flax oil
10:00 ~ carrots, 1 slice cinnamon bread 
12:00 ~ 6 oz pork loin chop, 1 cup peas
2:00 ~ 1/2 oz pecans
4:30 ~ EAS bar
7:30 ~ 7 oz lean beef, carrots
11:00 ~ 5 fl oz Isopure RTD

Macros...
Cal: 2145
Prot: 189 = 35%
Fat: 100 = 42%
Carbs: 110 = 20%


----------



## lina (Oct 11, 2002)

Hiya B 

Workout looks great and menu too!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks Lina!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

Morning, sugar buns


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

Morning sexy


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2002)

morning B!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

Started new meal plan 8/10/02

6-week update 9/21/02
Arms: -.25 in
Chest: same
Waist: -1.5 in
Bust: -.5 in
Hips: same
Thighs: same
Calves: +.25 in
*BF%: -6%* 

2-week update 9/05/02 (after cutting breads & dairy)
Arms: same
Chest: -.5 in
Waist: -1 in
Bust: -1 in
Hips: -.75 in FINALLY
Thighs: -.5
Calves: -.5 in
BF%: couldn't get a good pinch to tell... think we may invest in one of those electronic BF calculators.

1-week update 9/11/02
Arms: same
Chest: -.5 in
Waist: -1.5 in
Bust: same
Hips: -.25 in
Thighs: same
Calves: -.25 in
BF%: couldn't get a good pinch to tell... 

OVERALL
Arms: -.5 in
Chest: -1 in
Waist: *-4 in*
Bust: -2.5 in
Hips: -1
Thighs: -.5
Calves: -.5 in
BF%: -6%
Total lbs lost = 8
---------------------------------------
I seem to be dropping inches and tone nicely every where but my hips.  So, I think I'm ready to try something else to get the fat off my hips!!!

Energy levels have been good... a lot of headaches though I think those are sinus/allergy related.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 11, 2002)

Wow, looks great.  You must have added some serious muscle to since you only lost 8 pounds yet lost 8 inches around the waist.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> OVERALL
> Arms: -.5 in
> Chest: -1 in
> ...


These are the totals after 9-wks... I feel much more tone all over and I can definitely see a difference when I look in the mirror!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

Go B!! GO B!! GO B!!

YOUR KICKIN' A$$$$$


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 11, 2002)

LOOK AT YOU GO!!

Smiles

be well

Eri'


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

HEY BUTTERFLY~ Do you or Fade know how I can change my Name on the site from "PRINCESS" to "Stacey"
I really am soooo sick of seeing princess~ Kinda teenagery!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

I don't think you can, honey.  I'm sure Prince could change it but I don't think he would.  Then he'd have to do it for anyone else that wanted a change.

You'd have to start all over with a new user account.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

aww man!! OH WELL!!! Thanks though girl!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks Eri & P!!!

I'm out of here... going to go enjoy this beautiful weekend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> These are the totals after 9-wks... I feel much more tone all over and I can definitely see a difference when I look in the mirror!



Good morning B!
WOW! That's incredible!
Keep it up!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

*Phase II, Week IV ~ Legs, Calves & Abs*
_wt x reps_

1a. Front Squats 
115x5 
115x5
115x5
125x4
125x4

1b. Wide grip deadlift
125x5
125x5
145x4
145x4
150x4

2. Lying Leg Curl
90x5
100x4
110x4
110x4
120x4

3. Standing Calf Raises
75x10
75x10
75x10 

Knee Raises
2 sets of 12

Upper Crunch
3 sets of 15

Crunch
2 sets of 12


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

*Sun 10/13/02 ~ Nutrition*

12:00 ~ 2 eggs, 2 pancakes w/ syrup, 1.75 tbls flax
4:00 ~ 3 oz tuna, 1 apple
6:00 ~ Isopure RTD w/ glutamine
8:00 ~ 7 oz chicken breast, carrots, 3 chocolate chip cookies

Macros...
Cal: 2026
Prot: 120 = 24%
Fat: 91 = 40%
Carbs: 177 = 35%


----------------------------------------
*Mon 10/14/02 ~ Nutrition*

8:00 ~ 8 fl oz 2% milk
12:00 ~ 2 eggs, 3 slices turkey bacon, Isopure w/ water & 1.75 tbls flax
5:00 ~ 3 oz tuna, carrots
8:00 ~ 2 artichoke, EAS bar
10:30 ~ 7 oz pork loin chops

Macros...
Cal: 1932
Prot: 170 = 35%
Fat: 97 = 45%
Carbs: 91 = 19%


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Sun 10/13/02 ~ Nutrition*
> 
> 12:00 ~ 2 eggs, 2 pancakes w/ syrup, 1.75 tbls flax
> ...



going...into.....convul.....sions


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

hehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

ha ha! Busted!
think it was the syrup? bacon? cookies?
(at least no ice cre.......)

wait a minute...those itty bitty meals cost 2k cals? you sure?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

Well the bacon was turkey bacon so thats ok... I know what you mean about the calories... I can't figure out where they are coming from, maybe the pecans???

Anyway... I've been sooo good for sooo long I earned those cheats!  Now I'm set for another 8-wks


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey!
I know about the cals...if you are getting that many from those meals...I fear what my cal count is...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey, B.  I was thinking about you this morning.  I'd like to manipulate your diet over the next four weeks now that you have had raging success and you got out your CHEATS.

I don't want you to mentally or physically get stagnant.

Over the next week I want to see an impecable diet and keep the carbs low.  Then over the weekend, pick a night, I want you to have a very big pasta meal for dinner.  One night, one meal, and keep the fats low (I know some readers are going to disagree with this carb source, but remember B, we are working your your physical and mental state over the long term).  The day after that meal, you need to keep protein VERY high and fats and carbs low.  

Then for the next week I want to see a high fat diet.  Keep the diet the way you have been doing exactly, except add in each day, 2 MORE TBSP of Flax and 2 MORE TBSP of PB and snack on more pecans.  Then for two weeks go back to what you have been doing.  Sounds complicated right?  Its not:

1)  Strict week.
2)  High carb pasta meal before bed over the weekend.
3)  Next day low carb and low fat.
4)  One week of Extra fats
5)  Two weeks of the good ole strict diet.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 15, 2002)

I actually like that TP.  How long has B been on the diet, four weeks?

I'm interested to see the results of this.   I'll keep following.

Good job B.  Keep it up!!  You can do it!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

She's doing great. So proud of her.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey FG ~ 

The first 6-wks was low carb, high protein.  

The next 4-wks I cut all breads & dairy (except eggs) and increased my fat as well as kept the carbs low and protein high.

I really like the way my body looks and feels now.  Even though I still want to loose several more inches, I am more tone and with the increase in fat I have a good amount of energy.

I haven't been working out as often as I should.  So I'm definitely going to increase that along with including TP's new suggestions.

Thanks for thinking about me TP!!!!

................and for ALL your help!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

anytime


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey, B.  I was thinking about you this morning.  I'd like to manipulate your diet over the next four weeks now that you have had raging success and you got out your CHEATS.
> 
> I don't want you to mentally or physically get stagnant.
> ...



Very interesting... will be interesting to see.  Any cals guidelines here? 

Is this change because what happened to you over the weekend, TP? Loss of 3 lbs?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Very interesting... will be interesting to see.  Any cals guidelines here?
> 
> Is this change because what happened to you over the weekend, TP? Loss of 3 lbs?



No, wholly unrelated.  My loss with my bodytype and past history is inexplicable, as far as I am concerned.  Also, I would never extrapolate from myself to B, out bodytypes (thankfully) are not alike.

It has more to do with fundamental principles of human physiology and my attempt to prevent B's physique from achieving its goal -- homeostasis -- before her gains come to a grinding halt and frustration sets in.  Its also to help her out mentally and emotionally.

I am glad to see that you are paying attention to my personal updates though!


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

Well I'm not here much but I try to keep up... 

I see that the pasta would be the carb-up limited to once a week. Would that be enuf? 

The extra fat week would cause the cals to increase so in a way you are also cycling cals higher this week and then back down when she goes back to her regular diet.

I'm just thinking out loud... not questioning you though...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks for checking in on me Lina!!!  Good to keep TP on his toes


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

*Tues 10/15/02 ~ Nutrition*

9:00 ~ Isopure w/ flax
11:30 ~ 1 oz pecans
1:00 ~ 7 oz pork loin chop, 1 cup corn
4:00 ~ 3 oz tuna, EAS bar
6:00 ~ 5 fl oz Isopure RTD
8:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 artichoke

Macros...
Cal: 1897
Prot: 188 = 40%
Fat: 82 = 40%
Carbs: 97 = 20%


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 16, 2002)

looks great B and TP..

keep it up! wowzers really getting int he groove.. 

I have been struggling with my dairy issues ug ug ug .. but today is a new day and I shall conquer it.

anyway just wanted to stop in and read up... lol

smiles
Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Well I'm not here much but I try to keep up...
> 
> I see that the pasta would be the carb-up limited to once a week. Would that be enuf?
> ...



yup, thats pretty much it.  BTW, its not one carb up per week, its just this one meal this week.  

Pasta is not on her regular diet, so I am letting her have these types pf carbs this week, for one meal.

B has not been a such a low carb diet that she needs a "carb-up" meal.  And she has been cycling carbs anyway, so its a bit different than your typical low carb fair.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm leaning towards buttermilk pancakes or a Belgian Waffle...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

*Wed 10/16/02 ~ Nutrition*

9:00 ~ Isopure w/ flax, 2 eggs
11:00 ~ 1 oz pecans
12:00 ~ 7 oz pork loin chop
3:00 ~ EAS bar
6:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 artichoke
8:00 ~ apple

Macros...
Cal: 1874
Prot: 172 = 37%
Fat: 98 = 47%
Carbs: 76 = 17%


----------



## Leslie (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey B~ I had an artichoke with my lunch too, Do you happen to knoww the macros?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

Not off the top of my head... I can check when I get home and post them later.

How do you cook yours?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 16, 2002)

I don't 
I had it at Houstons restuarant. It was a whole artichoke cut in halve with lil oil and no bread crumbs....(my ma uses bread crumbs )


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

You didn't eat the leaves did you


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

1 medium artichoke, cooked

Cal: 53
Prot: 2.8
Fat: 0.2
Carb: 12.4
Fiber: 1.4

1 artichoke heart only, cooked

Cal: 37
Prot: 1.9
Fat: 0.1
Carbs: 8.7
Fiber: 1


----------



## Leslie (Oct 16, 2002)

I scraped the leaves with my teeth if you know what I am talking about.... Thanks for the info...Now heres the important ?....HOW MUCH FIBER????


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll get it for you tonight, Les


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

I updated it...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

*Thurs 10/17/02 ~ Nutrition*

9:00 ~ Isopure w/ flax, 1 tbls PB
12:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, .5 cup green peas
3:00 ~ 1 oz pecans
5:00 ~ EAS bar
8:00 ~ 6 oz lean beef, 1 artichoke


Macros...
Cal: 1422
Prot: 139 = 39%
Fat: 67 = 43%
Carbs: 68 = 19%


----------



## Leslie (Oct 17, 2002)

Ah shiat~got more carbs than I bargained for

Thanks for the info B!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

Any time


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 17, 2002)

That one oz pecan "snack" is too light, I'd like to see a bit more.  Maybe 2 oz plus some chicken or an apple....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

K... is the breakfast ok???


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

Hey B!

Looking beautiful as always in the new pic! 

I agree with TP, some protein/fiber would be good in that snack meal...

How you feeling? Headaches gone?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow, B....doing great girly!!

I'm so proud of you -- like the rest of us are.

Keep it up.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks Lina and FG!!!

Headache is NOT gone 

Think I might get out of here a few minutes early... I want to go home and lay down.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

*Fri 10/18/02 ~ Nutrition*

9:00 ~ Isopure w/ flax, 1 tbls PB
12:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, .5 cup corn
3:00 ~ 1 oz pecans, EAS bar
5:00 ~ carrots
7:00 ~ 7 oz chicken breast, 1 cup ranch style beans
10:45 ~ 5 fl oz Isopure RTD


Macros...
Cal: 1779
Prot: 169 = 38%
Fat: 69 = 35%
Carbs: 118 = 27% 

Tomorrow night is my high carb meal... thinking about a belgian waffle!!!

*Workout (at Home)*
_wt x reps_

Flat Bench Press
80x8
80x8
80x8

Incline DB Press
20x10
20x10
20x9

Straight Bar Curl
30x10
30x11
30x12

Concentration Curl
20x10
20x8
20x10


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 18, 2002)

REALLY ROCKIN B!!

man I so hope that headache goes away.. it is NOT fun to function when they hit huh?

smiles.

LOVED the pic of you and of Fade ( AWESOME BICEPS HOLYCOW )


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> LOVED the pic of you and of Fade ( AWESOME BICEPS HOLYCOW )


Thanks Eri!!!

I love having those arms wrapped around me :


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 18, 2002)

Your Romance is just such a delight to see everday!! makes me smile.. its soooo sweet!

have a restful evening

Eri


----------



## Leslie (Oct 18, 2002)

Hey B

I agree with Eri Its nice to see how in love you guys are You guys are very lucky to have found one another!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 19, 2002)

He's really great!  He always takes care of me and he's the only man that's ever really made me laugh


----------



## butterfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Sat 10/19/02 ~ Nutrition*


12:00 ~ Isopure w/ flax 
5:00 ~ EAS low carb RTD
8:00 ~ Isopure RTD w/ glutamine
9:00 ~ 3/4 Belgian waffle w/ maple syrup, 1 cup coffee, 2% milk


Macros...
Cal: 1874
Prot: 152 = 32%
Fat: 82 = 40%
Carbs: 127 = 27% 

*Workout ~ Legs & Calves, Phase III, Week I*
_wt x reps_

Squats
135x6
135x7 (eccentric)
155x6
155x6 (eccentric)
175x6 (struggled with that last rep)
175x5 (eccentric)

Lying Leg Curls
100x5
110x5
110x5
110x5 (gettin hard here)
100x6

Semi SLDL
135x8
135x8
Couldn't finish the last two sets... don't know if I pulled something or what but my tailbone hurts like hell now 

Seated Calf Raises
25x15
35x13
35x14
45x15


----------



## butterfly (Oct 20, 2002)

*Sun 10/20/02 ~ Nutrition*

Went to the TX Renaissance Festival...

11:00 ~ Isopure w/ flax, EAS bar
2:00 ~ Corn-on-the-cob
4:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, coke
6:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast
7:00 ~ 3 oz tuna
10:00 ~ EAS CarbControl RTD
12:00 ~ .5 oz pecans

Macros...
Cal: 1539
Prot: 167 = 40%
Fat: 49 = 29%
Carbs: 95 = 25% 

Even though the carbs & fats were low today, I still had a good amount of energy... must've been that waffle last night 

Slep on a heating pad all night and took bunches of Aleve.  It hurts more to sit in the car then it did to walk around all day.  Took a hot bath and it's feeling much better now.

I seem to get bloated towards the late afternoons these days.  Don't know what that's all about


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Morning B, that b-fastyou asked about is A-okay.

How are things otherwise?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> LOVED the pic of you and of Fade ( AWESOME BICEPS HOLYCOW )



Did I miss it???????

Where??????

Oh BTW B, you need a "fitness" section to your side of the web site......


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> Did I miss it???????
> ...


Yeah, yeah... when I get closer to where I want to be THEN I'll make a fitness page 

Go look under member pics...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

Started Phase III, so time for progress pics...

mid-July...






9-6-02...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

10-19-02


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

Another...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Calves are lookin' good!  Very toned, now we just need to see more ham and glute pics!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

One more...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

Wish the camera could show you what fade and I see 

Maybe I need to tan...


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2002)

YOUR LOOKING AWESOME B!!!! 
I can tell a difference!! especially in your calves! 
Good job!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

*Mon 10/21/02 ~ Nutrition*

9:00 ~ Isopure w/ flax, 1 tbsp PB
12:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn
3:00 ~ 1 tbs PB, 2 oz pecans
6:30 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, EAS bar, 1 oz pecans
9:30 ~ EAS CarbControl RTD w/ 2 tbs flax


Macros...
Cal: 2243
Prot: 156 = 28%
Fat: 138 = 55%
Carbs: 98 = 17% 

Felt tired today... tired and sore.  My back is feeling better  Slight headache 

No bloating.

WOW... with all the extra fat my calories are sure high


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

Grrrrr


----------



## Leslie (Oct 21, 2002)

Looking good B I detect a lil more muscle on those hot legs!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Looking good B I detect a lil more muscle on those hot legs!


Thanks Les!

If I could get my BF down on my upper legs you could see them quads & hams


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 22, 2002)

OUTSTANDING B!! very feminine and sexy and STRONG! you keep up the awesome work!!

your dedication is inspiring!

Smiles

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

Gotta be strong yet sexy


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

*Tues 10/22/02 ~ Nutrition*

7:00 ~ Isopure w/ flax, 1 tbsp PB
1:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
3:00 ~ 1 tbs PB, 3 oz pecans
6:30 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 large artichoke, EAS bar
_forgot the flax _


Macros...
Cal: 1928
Prot: 154 = 32%
Fat: 108 = 51%
Carbs: 94 = 20% 

Hate getting up for early mtgs... what's wrong with people that they have to get up before the sun???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Wish the camera could show you what fade and I see



That's the bad thing about cameras.....they never show what you see.

What's that about cameras and 10 lbs.??

Looking good though, I wish my calves looked that good!!
I'm going to check out the rest.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 23, 2002)

Problem is cameras don't show many of the shadows which highlight the various "cuts" and striations in a muscle.  Mirror with the proper lighting is much better.  Its all about the lighting!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Tues 10/22/02 ~ Nutrition*
> 
> 7:00 ~ Isopure w/ flax, 1 tbsp PB
> ...



Can I  ask how you go 6 hours between Meals 1 and 2?

I'd be feeling light headed at about hour 3 if I did that.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey B!
Wow.....look at them 'gams!
Calves are showing up nicely!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks Burner!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> Can I  ask how you go 6 hours between Meals 1 and 2?
> ...


I think I was too tired to be hungry.

Also, It was a co-worker's b-day and we went to Myako's for lunch... sushi   I didn't eat anything there... had to wait until I got back to my office


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

or...you cold've pulled a 'leslie' and snuck out to your car where you had a chicken sammich waiting you....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh.....okay -- you're forgiven.....LOL

Good point Burner


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

It was pouring rain outside and I rode with someone else


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

*Wed 10/23/02 ~ Nutrition*

8:00 ~ EAS RTD w/ 2 tbs flax
9:00 ~ 2 eggs, 2 slices ww toast, 1 slice bacon, 2 cups coffee
2:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn
4:00 ~ 3 oz pecans
6:00 ~ Isopure RTD (post-workout)
8:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 artichoke, EAS bar

Macros...
Cal: 2433
Prot: 157 = 26%
Fat: 116 = 43%
Carbs: 194 = 32%

All the extra flax and pecans and PB are what's adding all the extra calories... can't wait for this week to be over.  I thought I was going to like the extras but the extra calories are really bugging me 

----------
Today is NASA/JSC Safety & Total Health Day.  We aren't supposed to work!  In the morning you're to attend your group's healthy breakfast.  Then, they always have vendors out here with booths set up and lots of free give-aways... stress balls, koozie's, pens, mugs, t-shirts, key chain flashlights, and information pamphlets on safety & health topics.  They also have different classes/seminars on various safety and health related topics.  At 3:30 there is a Fun Run/Walk... think I'll go to the gym instead 

It's been a nice relaxing day  

----------
*Workout ~ Chest, Tris*
_wt x reps_

Bench Press
80x8
75x8
75x7

Incline BB Press
65x8 (that one was hard)
65x7
65x8 (to failure)

Skull Crushes
30x9 (to failure)
30x8 (to failure)
30x6 (to failure)

Pressdowns
30x10
25x12
30x11 (to failure)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It was pouring rain outside and I rode with someone else



excuses? EXCUSES! Talk to the mousepad, honey!


You didn't even have any wonton or egg drop soup?

You'll be sorta pleased. Maybe. Ijust passed up on a Mcdonalds yogourt parfait w/ fruit.
hey, it is only 300 cals with real pieces fo McFruit....


I said no and am chewing on gum now instead..ot the same, but will have to do!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

Good job passing on the yogurt parfait!!!

I despise Chinese/Japanese/Thai food


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

all asian food?
wow. chicken lo mein......good stuff..


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

hey B ... we've seen the killer legs ... when do we get an whole body pic ... ?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 23, 2002)

yeah right....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> yeah right....


What's that supposed to mean


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 24, 2002)

Like you are gonna post some full body pics.  You won't.  I dare ya!  In fact, I double dare ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

yeah...we double dog dare!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2002)

Guess you win...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 24, 2002)

And thus my original statement:

YEAH RIGHT!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

oh, I hope you do not think that that little cartoon chick will pass...she's not you!
Look at her! She's all skin and bones! Maybe has some bad teeth too...


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

Annn???? ARE U OKAY?? where are u???????? 
Happy Halloween sweetie!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

Hey Ms B!
Just droped in to say howdy to oen of my favorite Texans!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey B! Wow, you're doing SO GREAT!!   Your calves look amazing!
Diet looks really tight! 
A big  !!

NG


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey B ...


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 4, 2002)

HI B!! ( since everyone else is in here looking for you I figure I might as well let ya know I am thinking of you too.. I have not even had time to post in my own journal or our leg thread ug ug ug.. but... I had to take a few to say HELLO...)

smiles

hope you have an easy peaceful sunny week with NO headaches!!

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey everybody 

I'm doing fine.  Just been busy and since I've been following the same diet so I didn't see the point in trying to find the time to post it.

Went to a Halloween costume party Sat. night... what a blast!!!  The theme was Zoolanders (the movie).  Fade was a male lingerie model and I was a nurse.  I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey B~~ Thanks for letting us know your doing good!!! We were worried about ya! That Halloween party sounds like it was a lot of fun!
Take care hon!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2002)

From left to right...

co-worker's hubby, co-worker, party host, me, fade, another friend


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2002)

Party Host as Hansel and friend as a deraleek model


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2002)

I put more pics in the member's pic gallery...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

Awesome pics!!! Thanks for sharing! It looks like you guys had a blast..and you and Fade look sooo sexy!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2002)

*Mon 11/04/02 ~ Nutrition*

8:00 ~ Isopure, 1 tbsp PB
11:30 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
2:30 ~ 2 oz pecans
4:30 ~ EAS LowCarb


Macros...
Cal: 
Prot:  = %
Fat:  = %
Carbs:  = %


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey nurse, um, think I need a checkup!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 5, 2002)

GREAT PICTURES B!! Your party sounds alot like Mine was.. We are having a themed Austin Powers Party when the 3rd movie comes out.. (crazy baby) lol.. 
Looks like ya had an awesome time!

smiles

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey nurse, um, think I need a checkup!


Come on over... I have an opening at 2:00 

I wanted to thank you again for all your help with my diet... I would have NEVER worn that outfit 3 months ago!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2002)

Thanks E!

That party was a blast.  My girlfriends and I went outside to cool off and this really drunk guy starting hitting on me.  I mentioned my HUSBAND and then introduced the guy to my HUSBAND when he came outside... nothing seemed to phase this guy and fade was no help... he just stood back with his friend laughing... 

Our group won the group theme costume contest... we get to go back for a free happy hour


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> we get to go back for a free happy hour



If you go back in that nurses outfit it'll be happy hour for all males regardless of the price of beer.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> If you go back in that nurses outfit it'll be happy hour for all males regardless of the price of beer.


hummm... if only I were single again


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2002)

I'm bored... and I don't feel good


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2002)

sorry B! Where do u feel bad at??
Isn't this weather MUCH better!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2002)

Aunt Flo came into town with a vengence 

I've have such horrible visits ever since the miscarriages 

No way I can even consider working out


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2002)

ohhh man...SORRY!!!!!!!!!
I know you have had it bad since then! I wonder why?? Thats strange? Is it normal, do you know?

I'm soooo sorry!! I hope you can go lay on a heating pad soon!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2002)

I LOVE MY HEATING PAD 

I guess my body just changed again after being pregnant 

LOVE this weather... wish I could go for a walk!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2002)

ME TOOO GIRL!! I love my heating pad tooooo! 
Maybe u should tell your dr. about your bad visits! 

I KNOW this weather is great!! I will go for a walk for you, kay! 
YOU Go home and rest!!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> hummm... if only I were single again



Wow! Is Fade's miss's trying to flirt with me?!

But cheer up, kiddo.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 5, 2002)

Welcome babe, anytime!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

'morning, B!
Feeling better? Tell that biatch 'aunt' of yours to hit the bricks!

You looked great in your costume, BTW!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

Feeling MUCH better today... got the meds from the doctor


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> You looked great in your costume, BTW!


Why thank you!

How have you been?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

I have less than $4.00 in my account....I'm friggin GREAT!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

Look on the bright side... that's enough to eat at Taco Bell


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

1 bean burrito, cup of water...and a stomach ache to go!


(I do get paid from my club job tonight. Will deposit some of that into this account to cover until next week...
If only I could hit the powerball...


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

Yeah, ditto to that Nurse's outfit...but I can't figure out what fade was?   

You two look great regardless!

Aunt flo must have many clones... she's here as well :grrrrrrrr: !!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

oohhh....gawd....why did I have to read this?!?!?!?


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

at Burner 

The party theme was Zoolander so fade was a male underwear model... my idea... I just wanted to show him off _(hehehe)_


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

now, if I were to have attended that party..and dressed as Fade...I'm sure nobly would have mistaken me for...'Flabio'!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

The ladies sure were checkin him out... one even asked to see his butt


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

OK, I MUST start writing my meals down in here again.  I keep them in a database on my home computer but it's hard to be held accountable by a computer 

*Wednesday 11/06/02 Nutrition*

8:00 ~ Isopure
10:15 ~ 1 oz pecans
11:30 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup peas
3:00 ~ EAS bar, 1 oz pecans
6:00 ~ EAS carbcontrol RTD
8:00 ~ 4 oz chicken breast, 1 cup blakeye peas

Cal: 1710
Prot: 168 = 39%
Fat: 67 = 35%
Carbs: 112 = 26%


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

you can survive off that diet? I'd STARVE! No wonder you look so trim!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

Well the day isn't done yet.  

I'll have 6 oz of lean meat and a veggie for dinner and then probably an EAS lowcarb RTD for a bedtime snack.  I'm trying to keep my calories to under 1700 a day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

We haven't had an update on weight, stats, emotions, etc in a while.....


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

Well, my weight hasn't changed and I don't think any of my stats have either.

As far as my emotional state, I was real emotional all last week as I always am the week before Aunt Flo visits.  I managed to stay on my diet most of the time.  Sat. I knew I'd be drinking at the party so I ate lots of protein and had only 10 carbs all day.  Before I went to bed that night I wasn't feeling well (happens when what I'm drinking is too sweet) so I had a bowl of chicken w/ rice soup and crackers.  Sun. I was good.  Mon I was really hurting bad and craving chocolate so I broke down and ate a Ding Dong... and then a plain hot dog from James Coney Island and then Shells & Cheese for dinner   BAD DAY all around.

I got some pain pills for the cramps from my doc now and I'm feeling much better.  I've been really good since Tuesday.

I was feeling like I was not making any progress and it feels like it's been such a long time but, then I realized it's only been 3 months and after all the long looks and second looks I got Sat. night I'm feeling really good with myself and with how much I have acheived in only 3 months.

As soon as Aunt Flo is gone I'm ready to hit the gym again.  And since football is over I won't have to worry about picking Cory up after school so I can go straight to the gym.  My goal is to make it to the gym at least on leg day and one other time for back.  I can workout my chest and arms at home... that way I'm around for Cory.

=> Anyone got any tricks for shaving another inch off my hips in two weeks????

I'm going on travel and will be presenting to a large crowd 5 times a day for 3 days and need to look good... mainly need to fit into my suits 

Not sure how I'm going to handle the meals on the trip.  Guess I'll pack a jar of PB, some pecans, protein bars, tuna packets, etc.

Anymore questions???


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

No comments?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Too scared.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

Of what?  Me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

Do you run B?  That always seems to shed the inches really quick.

Also, are you taking any thermogenics?  I don't even know if you are able to take those.   Number one because of any medical conditions and number two because I don't know if TP has you already taking anything.....

Just a thought


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

I really don't know what thermogenics are???


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Suppliments that aid your metabolism.  The best is an ECA stack (ephedra, caffiene, asprin).  There are many brands.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

I've taken Metabolife and Xenadrine before and Hydroycut but a few days after I start taking them I get really bad pains in my heart... so I don't take them anymore.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

yup thats them.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

ouch..then you should stop then...


maybe those are too intense? Ever used more of a herbal type?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

I like phen free and I take half the dosage it reccomends until I feel accustomed then I bump it up a lil at a time..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

Are you sure it's in your heart or is it just in your chest?  There is a big difference and a lot of people say they get pains in their heart, but they don't realize it's just a form of reflux (heartburn).

A lot of the time, thermogenics will cause reflux because of the natural acid in your body trying to break through the capsule shell.  I have been taking my hydroxycut for like two and a half, three weeks now and I know - by the fit of my clothing - that I've lost like an inch, maybe a little more than that.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

wow! WTG! It doedn't work like that for me...I just get jittery..and even more ramped up than I usually am....drives my co-workers nutz! (I already work around here on high speed anyway....add caffene..and stand back!)


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

The pains are always on the left side, it feels like someone grabbed my heart and is squeezing as hard as they can.

I've been on Prevasid for heartburn for years so you'd think that would take care of it if it were heartburn.  I had an endoscopy in Feb. and everything was normal there.

My mom has heart disease and has told me that she started having similar pains at my age.  She says the pains are caused by a vavle problem in the heart.  I've been thinking about going to a doctor to get it checked out since it seems like it happens more often... I just don't know what kind of doctor to go to.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

How about a cardiologist?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2002)

Don't think!!

Take it from someone who has a long family history of heart disease.   Thinking isn't worth the time it takes to think.
I would go see an internist.  Do you have one?  That's who I go to, but now with my cholesterol up again, he is sending me to see an Endocronologist.   An expert/specialist in blood and bodily fluids.

But you know what?  I've given my internist the bottle of Hydroxycut and he's done some research on it for me and said as long as it didn't give me shortness or breath or chest pains, then it should be relatively safe.

B, please, if for no one else but me, go to the doctor!   If it's in your family history as close as your mother, you need to do it honey.   I watched my mother go through a quadrupal bipass 9 years ago and saw my uncle (her brother) die at the age of 36 because of heart disease 6 years ago......I don't want to be dead at 40, so I"m going to the doctor and trying to do everything in my power to help my cholesterol.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> How about a cardiologist?


Yeah, yeah... I knew that.  It just seems so extreme to go to a cardiologist for a few little chest pains.  Seems like I'd be wasting his/her time.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

better safe than sorry..that's what HMO's are for....right?!?!?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

Alright  since I do Have a NURSING DEGREE. I am ordering your ass to the Dr.. an internist is a great idea FG!  

ANN.. I am gonna start bombarding your box full of p.m's! 

get thyself to a Dr!! You pay thier salary therefore you are NOT wasting anyones time.. your life is way to precious.. too many women blow of chest pain and then eventually its just too late!!!

WE care about ya lady!!

Maggie.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

YEAH!  Even Oprah did a special on this!

(OMG did I just say that!!!)

So we have a nurse, and one who dresses like a nurse....hmmmm.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

ha ha! BUSTED!
TP watches Oprah!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

hehehe... TP watches Oprah


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2002)

EC (the A is only beneficial if you're obese) jacks up BP and HR so if you've got cardiac issues you seriously want to avoid thermogenics.


----------



## Fade (Nov 7, 2002)

I've told her to go to the Dr. for the pains but NOOO.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

(ever tried to trick her??? Tell her you'll meet and take her outn to lunch...then take her to the doctor's office...first?)
Gee honey, it's right on the way....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Nov 7, 2002)

B, I am here to agree with everyone. Please call a doctor ASAP. Chest pains are never normal. We all do care about you....

Fade, I can't believe you have not FORCED her to do this. Really!

Okay...back to lurking now...


----------



## Fade (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Fade, I can't believe you have not FORCED her to do this. Really!


Ha, you force her to do something she's not interested in doing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> EC (the A is only beneficial if you're obese) jacks up BP and HR so if you've got cardiac issues you seriously want to avoid thermogenics.



I thought the A kept the thermogenic effects of the EC going longer.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Ha, you force her to do something she's not interested in doing.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Ha, you force her to do something she's not interested in doing.


Hey, you're gonna make these people think I'm strong willed or something


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I thought the A kept the thermogenic effects of the EC going longer.




Nah, asprin can't change the half life of anything. It only benefitted really tubby bitches like proper obese people, it was something to do with the amount of FFA they have floating around in their blood stream i think. Something like that.

Anyone in the 15% bracket for men (and 22-30% for women i think) don't really benefit from it much at all. Besides, it's an acid. You want holes in your stomach?

The only minor benefit it may reward is the thinning of the blood, which may help stubborn fat with poor blood flow.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

So what EC brand do you take?  Most come with the A.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't 

I make my own.

The E is illegal over here, so i get plain ephedrine tabs (i think they're 50mg a tab, which is well strong) and i bought a tub of prolab's 200mg caf pills.

Simple dimple.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

They say it's good to take an A a day if you have heart problems... my mom does 

Can't take any right now though, not while I'm on the Anaprox.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2002)

First time i've heard that, but i'm not a doctor. I'm not saying you're lying though!

It is probable that "they" say that because of A's blood thining qualities, so BP is a bit lower.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> First time i've heard that, but i'm not a doctor. I'm not saying you're lying though!


Better not!  I've got backup, you know 



> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> It is probable that "they" say that because of A's blood thining qualities, so BP is a bit lower.


I think that's the idea... maybe our resident nurse would know better.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Thought you WERE the nurse....


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

Off to get my hair done!

I've narrowed down the doctor choices to two... but how do you pick???  What if he's creepy or an idiot...   Then I gotta start all over


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Great weekend!!!  It was so beautiful!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I've narrowed down the doctor choices to two... but how do you pick???  What if he's creepy or an idiot...   Then I gotta start all over




Consultations!!   A lot of doctors now will let you come in for a consultation for no charge.  
Also, do these doctors have web sites?  You might see if they do and go check them out.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, I haven't weighed in a week or so... what's the point with Aunt Flo hanging around and me not being able to go to the gym b/c of cramps... so, this morning I jumped on the scale and to my surprise, I've lost 3 lbs!!!

I've been fluctuating between 1X7-1X9 and this morning it said 1X*4*!!!

AND I was trying on my suits last night to see if I'd need to get anything new before going on travel next week and MUCH to my surprise they all fit!!!!  Some are a little snug, but they fit!!!

I'm just too happy today!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

THATS SOOO AWESOME Butterfly!!!!
Congratulations!!! 

This weekend was very very pretty huh!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

waho!
when do we get to see these pics?
(You did bring it up...)

that will be 117 & 119, right? as I recal, you aren't too tall..and are pretty lean..so.....


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Actually, I'm 5'8"

Not ready to post those "after" pics... how about more nurse pics instead???


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

Too funny with the X.  With great restraint, I will not guess.

Nice work, but I see no reference to milk duds.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Since I don't know their nutritional value I just assumed they don't count  



THX for NOT guessing...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh okay.  This is from Hersey's website:

*Product........Serving Size....Calories..Protein.......Carbs......Fat  
MILK DUDS.........7 pieces...........90...........<1..........15........3.5*

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

uh... gee... thanks... 

You're such a big... uh... pain in the ass... er... I mean... help


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

BTW... I canNOT believe YOU found that info


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

I told you, you can NOT hide....

so how many peices did you have?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

I had 3 of those little boxes (that's all there were left) and 3 pieces were in each box.  So I guess that makes 9 little tiny pieces of candy that I treated my poor deprived self to.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

Deprived?  YOu have been withholding pics.  Who is the deprived one?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

you are killing me, dear...with all the awesome progress you are making..or in loos verbage....regress..

you are worried about 'after' photos?
You how us bits and pieces. (thank you, BTW..)
you look great!

why do't I post pic? Basically, 'cause I look like shit. Luckily, I still have my sense of humor....


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

This looks like a perfect time to change the subject...

*Monday 11/11/02 Nutrition*

9:00 ~ Isopure, 1 tb PB
12:30 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn
2:30 ~ EAS bar
4:30 ~ EAS CarbControl RTD
7:00 ~ Went to dinner with my parents and brother... never going to that restaurant again... my 8 oz filet came out looking like 4 oz!!!  Had maybe half of a baked potatoe.  Good thing they comp'd my meal... was NOT worth the $14.99   Oh, had 2 rolls.
9:00 ~ EAS CarbControl RTD

Cal: 1766
Prot: 175 = 40%
Fat: 62 = 32%
Carbs: 123 = 28%


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

he made a roast? With mashed potatoes, gravy and all that goes with it? Big deal..I made my own pizza....bobli crust, chicken fajita strips and low fat cheese..toss in oven for ten minutes...voilla!
compete with THAT, Mr. Crocker!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Think I'll stick with the roast  only I'll have a veggie with it, no potatoes.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I think mine wasn't too bad for overall nutricion...couldhave used some vegies on it..oh well, next time....


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

My son like those Bomboli crusts too... but that sure is a lot of bread and bad carbs.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

don't ruin it!
I used chicken! It was healthy...sort of.....


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Looks like we may be eating that roast for lunch tomorrow... one of my brothers came in to town and wants to go out to dinner.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

Heya B! how are you today?? How was dinner?
Have  a GREAT day!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2002)

Whew... what a day!  BUSY! BUSY! BUSY!

Here's what I ate...

*Tuesday Nutrition 11/12/02*

8:30 ~ Isopure
11:00 ~ 1 oz pecans
12:30 ~ 12 fl oz coke
2:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 7 oz ranch style beans
4:30 ~ EAS CarbControl RTD
6:30 ~ bunch of carrots
9:00 ~ 3 oz tuna

Time to go home and see about my kiddo 

Cal: 1506
Prot: 155 = 41%
Fat: 57 = 37%
Carbs: 91 = 24%


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2002)

*Wednesday Nutrition 11/13/02*

8:30 ~ Isopure, 1 tbsp PB
12:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn
3:00 ~ EAS bar, 1 oz pecans
7:00 ~ EAS CarbControl RTD
10:00 ~ 7 oz chicken breast

Cal: 1303
Prot: 150 = 46%
Fat: 45 = 31%
Carbs: 68 = 21%


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2002)

*Thurday Nutrition 11/14/02*

8:30 ~ Isopure, 1 tbsp PB, 1 biscuit
12:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
2:30 ~ 1 oz pecans, EAS bar
5:30 ~ EAS CarbControl RTD
9:00 ~ 6 oz lean beef, 1 cookie

Cal: 1822
Prot: 179 = 39%
Fat: 83 = 41%
Carbs: 90 = 20%


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

Your doing great girl!!

How are your boys???


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey P 

They are doing great!  Cory got asked to the Winter Dance in Dec... his first HS dance   I promised him that I wouldn't let fade pick on him in front of his date if we ended up giving them a ride


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

but that is all part of being a dad ... he he ...

I look forward to doing that at least once.  I got the pictures ready to go!  

psssttt, good morning B!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

Morning, B!
How's you?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

awww B how cute!!! His first dance!! Hes going to have so much fun!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

a girl asked him? He's on his way!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> but that is all part of being a dad ... he he ...
> 
> I look forward to doing that at least once.  I got the pictures ready to go!
> ...


Yes but he's getting to where he'd rather hang out at other kids houses instead of ours and I don't like that.  I'd rather them all be at our house so I can keep an eye on them.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

well, c'mon....it's always cooler to hang out a another friend's house...besides..let the other mom deal with cleaning up the house after them!
(Who's got the better gaminng system?)
That plays a big role in whoese house is hung out at, you know....

I bet if y'all got X-bot w/ all the new games...or even actualt VR games......your house will be the kid hangout of the block!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 15, 2002)

We've got Nintendo 64... PS2... big gameroom with it's own TV and DVD player... dart board... Cory has his own computer, too.

It's not the mess I'm worried about, it's them getting into trouble... sneaking out... doing drugs, etc.

We've even talked about getting a pool table or air hockey table.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

OH Butterfly~ I totally understand where your coming from! My mom always wanted us to hang at her house! And we did..we always had fun~ and she never bothered us..she knew we were safe!! He'll come around!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

A POOL TABLE WOULD BE GREAT!!!!  Good Idea! My hubbys mom got one last march..and Now her 17 Year old boy and ALL OF His friends are ALWAYS there~ Its the "cool place"


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

... you're at the point where Mrs.NT will be at soon enough.  You're at the point where you going to have to trust your parenting skills and what you've taught Cory about right and wrong and hope that he will make the right decisions.

As parents, this is probably the toughest job ... letting go and not really knowing what is going on.  What our plan is, and I believe what yours has been, is to keep an open means of communication - be free to talk about anything.  So far, we've had no serious issues (sex, drugs, etc).  It's coming very soon though for us.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We've got Nintendo 64... PS2... big gameroom with it's own TV and DVD player... dart board... Cory has his own computer, too.
> 
> It's not the mess I'm worried about, it's them getting into trouble... sneaking out... doing drugs, etc.
> ...




First off...good post, NT!


Now...dang, woman...you've got kewl toyz! I'll be right over!
..when you get the pool table in..and the POOL....damn.....


----------



## butterfly (Nov 15, 2002)

*Friday Nutrition 11/15/02*

8:30 ~ Isopure, 1 tbsp PB
12:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn
5:00 ~ 1 oz pecans, EAS CarbControl RTD
9:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 7 oz ranch style beans
11:00 ~ grilled cheese, milk

Cal: 1690
Prot: 155 = 37%
Fat: 62 = 33%
Carbs: 122 = 29%


----------



## butterfly (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey everyone!!!  I'm in Las Cruces, New Mexico this week on business.  It's so dang dry out here my skin is so itchy!!!  But on the bright side, my hair isn't frizzy 

I'll update my journal when I get back.

Have a great week!!!


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

Honey bunny!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

Oh wow!!!! Well, Have fun if ya can!! SORRY YOUR SKIN IS sooo dry!!! Maybe get ya some vitamin E lotion..or Coco butter?? 
Have a great week hon!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

Fade? You at home??? I BET U MISS HER!!


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm at work, but I still miss her.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

I totally Understand!! My hubby is in Another state too!  SUCKS!


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

Hmmmmm

I'll be up in North Houston tonight.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

sorry fade.. I don't play that game..


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

What? Monopoly?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

YOUR GOOOOOOFY!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

'morning!
Ry skin is something to get used to....
My lips lways seem to be dry..I cold buy stock in chapstick..


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2002)

No doubt!!!  I came back Thurs night and I'm just now getting properly saturated again


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

wahoo!
yo're back! How was your trip?
have a good time?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2002)

I like travelling but it's kind of hard on me 

It was a good trip though!  Briefings went great!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

Welcome back!

Did you use "brief" and "hard" in the same post?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Welcome back!
> 
> Did you use "brief" and "hard" in the same post?


sshhhh... fade wasn't on this trip


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!!! welcome back!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks Les!  I see you've started a new bulking challenge... good luck!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2002)

***UPDATE***

Last week started off ok even though I was on travel.  

Sunday I had my regular breakfast of an Isopure and 1 tbls PB.  Had some apple juice at the airport.  Peanuts & sm coke on the plane.  Dinner was 10 oz chicken breast, corn-on-cob.

Monday: Isopure and 1 tbls PB, for lunch I was stuck at their little lunch room and had a grilled cheese.  Dinner was chicken fajitas w/ 1 tortillas and 1 dinner roll.  Snack was pecans.

Tuesday: Isopure and 1 tbls PB, for lunch was hamburger and some french fries.  Snack was pecans.  Dinner was not really much... a few bites of chicken quesidillas which had green chili peppers (YUK!!!) and 1 cup refried beans.  2 Mike's hard Lemonades.  Snack was EAS bar.

Wed: Isopure and 1 tbls PB, for lunch I brought in 6 oz tuna.  Snack was pecans.  Dinner was fish and chips and 1 Mike's Hard Lemonade.  Snack was EAS bar.

Thur: Isopure and 1 tbls PB.  Lunch was an airport hamburger, a few fries and a coke.  Snacked on pecans and peanuts on plane.  Dinner was chicken fajitas with the family.

Fri: Felt like crap, didn't go to work.  Slept til noon.  Breakfast was toast and milk.  Snack was EAS CarbControl.  Lunch was waffles.

Sat: Slept til noon.  Waffles for breakfast.  2 devilled ham sandwiches for Lunch.  Chocolate chip cookies... and Sunday is no better!!!

Monday has started off MUCH better!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

hey, you're home, and back on track, right?
I'm gona be a fajita eating monster next week on vacation!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 26, 2002)

Where are you going???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm leaving Sunday for my scuba trip back to Cozumel, Mexico!
Yeah...pics will be taken...of course..I will be as submerged under the water as much as possible...no need to  show off the 'handles'....


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 26, 2002)

Glad to see you are back on track!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2002)

morning B ... welcome back!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi B.....here I am making the rounds and I'm starting with you!!

Glad you're back from your trip.  Sorry about the not feeling so well....could it be the Mike's???  

Hope this week is better for you!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

Mikes? What did I do?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

No...not Mike, you Mike......  

I'm talking about those Mike's hard lemonades that she had.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey, those aren't too bad...good name too..


----------



## butterfly (Nov 27, 2002)

Had two of those last night while baking up some goodies for t-day 

I'm trying to be good, really I am


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

I like those Smirnov Ice. Take one out of the fridge about ten minutes before you are going to drink it...witha turkey burger or something....and put it in the freezer, so it just starts to crystalize...very much good!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 2, 2002)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!!!

Back to the diet!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

I did, was yours equally nice (and fattening)?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 2, 2002)

I was doing good and staying on my diet until Thanksgiving day itself... since then it's been a see-food diet 

But today I start fresh and clean... 

10:00 ~ Isopure, 2 eggs, 5 slices t-bacon
2:00 ~ 1 oz pecans, EAS bar
7:00 ~ 6 oz lean beef, corn-on-cob, small brownie & little milk 
10:00 ~ 1 tbls PB, EAS CarbControl

Cal: 1909
Protein: 156 = 33%
Fat: 104 = 49%
Carbs: 89 = 19%


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

Didn't do too bad yesterday... need to cut the fat and increase the protein and I'm there 


Oh yeah... and drop the brownies, too


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey butterfly, how ya doing with the food so far today?  It's tough after the HUGE Thanksgiving gourge, at least it was for me.

mmm, brownies!  You're talkin' my language now...yeah!!!

Almost forgot...love the pictures of your house...truly beautiful.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks Vai!!!

Yeah, my son made those brownies and he just acts so hurt if I don't eat the things he makes... what can a mom do 

It's hard to get back to eat the 6 oz of meat/chicken at on sitting again.  It was all I could do to get down that beef last night and I was only able to eat half my chicken for lunch today.

I'll keep at it though


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

> see-food diet




MMMM!  My favorite kind of diet.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 4, 2002)

*Tuesday 12/03/02 ~ Nutrition*

8:00 ~ Isopure, 2 eggs, 3 slices t-bacon
12:00 ~ 3 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
3:00 ~ EAS bar
5:30 ~ EAS CarbControl
7:00 ~ 2 chicken fajitas, chips and chile con queso, small brownie

**I know, I need more protein at lunch and no brownies or chips.  It was a pre-bday dinner for Cory.

---------------------------------------------
*Wednesday 12/04/02 ~ Nutrition*

9:00 ~ Isopure, 1 tbls. PB
12:00 ~ 3 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn, EAS bar
4:00 ~ 1 tbls PB, EAS CarbControl
7:00 ~ 9 oz filet mignon, baked potato w/ butter, small piece chocolate b-day cake
10:00 ~ hot chocolate... not feeling to well, Aunt Flo is knockin at my door 

**Today is Cory's 15th bday!!!  Can't believe it!!!  Tonight he wants to go to Outback... yummy steak, here I come


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 4, 2002)

funny how fast kids grow up ... 15 ... that's only 6 short years away for us ...


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 4, 2002)

funny how fast kids grow up ... 15 ... that's only 6 short years away for us ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2002)

Happy Birthday Cory!

(I am not even going to comment on the food choices....)

And we still haven't seen any new pics....


----------



## butterfly (Dec 5, 2002)

Cory seems to have had a very nice b-day!

A few of his friends got themicrophone from the principle and thay sang happy b-day to him during lunch... in front of everyone!  He said he loved it... he gave everyone the parade wave


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks Vai!!!
> 
> Yeah, my son made those brownies and he just acts so hurt if I don't eat the things he makes... what can a mom do
> ...



Oh how I love having those kids around to make my life harder.  Halloween always kills me, but I did well this year.

So, how was your cheat brownie?

I cooked up six pounds of chicken breast in the crock pot today.  Threw in some different seasonings and all that good stuff, cooked up some green beans....yummy, yummy, yummy!  It was so damn tender!  

I understand what you're saying about chokin' it down sometimes.  Feel like a damn dinosaur in attack mode.

I'm proud of ya and I'll be rooting for you over here in the corner!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 5, 2002)

*Thursday 12/05/02 ~ Nutrition*

8:00 ~ Isopure, 1 tbls PB
12:00 ~ 3.5 oz chicken breast
3:00 ~ EAS bar
6:30 ~ EAS CarbControl
9:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast


----------



## butterfly (Dec 6, 2002)

*Friday 12/10/02 ~ Nutrition*

8:00 ~ Isopure, 1 tbls PB
12:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 2 choc chip cookies
3:30 ~ 1 cup corn
5:00 ~ EAS CarbControl


----------



## Stacey (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey B~ Hope your feeling better!!  I'm glad Cory had a great bday! Thats  tooo cool what his friends did for him!

ITS GOING TO BE A PRETTY WEEKEND! (and cold) HAVE A GREAT ONE!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 6, 2002)

THX P!  You have a nice *cold* weekend, too!!!

Cory is going to his first high school dance tomorrow night... it's the Winter Dance where the girls asked the guys.  So, cute!  Definitely going to take lots of pics... whether he likes it or not!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2002)

Morning B!

So ... how did the dance go?  You DIDN'T take pictures did you?   ... that could kill any chances of Cory finding that sweetie


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey B! Oh I remember those dances!!! I was always Too shy to ask a guy to go with me though! I hope he had fun!!! Let us know! How was your weekend?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey all!!!

YES... I took pics!  I wouldn't have passed up the chance 

I'm still waiting for fade to download them from his camera... then I'll post a few.  What a cute couple!!!

He said he had... I think he had more fun the next day playing paintball all day though.  Girls just don't rule his world... yet!  Thank goodness


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey B!
I'm B A C K ! ! ! ! ! 
I'm a little tanner, a little fatter.. 
but happy. I think I added about 5 lbbs to my belly...as I did seem to indulge in all the things I nomally refrain from eating...hey, I was on vacation. I'm back now and have perspective...went to the gym today and got back into it..and even confronted my arch enemy...cardio. Yep 21.5! whole minutes on the elliptical! I'll be looking good by Spring!
I'm back on mids..so will not ba able to habla w/ y'all during the4 day for the next two months.....


----------



## butterfly (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey Burner!!!

Glad you enjoyed your vacation!  Wish I could afford one this Spring... would love to go skiing again... or take a cruise... 

Stop by any time!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm so friggin burried in debt now...I hope I do ok at tax return time....
My travalin days are a thing of the past for a while.
I would like to do a cruise....
Both Voyager of the Seas (Biggest) and the Grand Princess (2nd largest) cruise ships were in port while we were there. 

I'm sure I will make it to the slopes at least once this season..somehow...


----------



## butterfly (Dec 10, 2002)

We went on a cruise for our honeymoon... Carnival.  It was great!!!

Taxes... ugh... I hate taxes.  Our property taxes nearly doubled this year.  It's getting so bad that people won't be able to afford to live in nice homes because of the damn taxes on it   It's just not right!

I'm glad Christmas is coming up.  I sure need a few days off.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2002)

way to go mom ... pictures!    Sounds like it night was a success ... and not girl crazy yet, lucky you!  he he


----------



## butterfly (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's those Winter Dance before pics...

Cory with his date Brittney.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 10, 2002)

Cory with his friend Dave...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey!
Like father like son...seems your boy also has good taste in women....
Looks like he is on his way to be quite the ladies man?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh butterfly you should be sooo proud! Corys so handsome!!! 
His date is very pretty also!!

How have ya been hon'?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

well, she's not here......dammit!
come out, come out, wherever you are!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm very proud of him!  Not only is he dashingly handsome, he's smart, athletic, responsible and kind-hearted!!!  Any mother's dream!

Sorry Burner... I've been to busy in the evenings to get online.  You still dating that same girl?


----------



## Fade (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey!
> Like father like son...seems your boy also has good taste in women....


Yes we do.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks sweetie


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

How come noone visits me anymore


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey sweetie!!

I'm visiting!!!!!!!!!!!! Wohooo!!

Nice pics of your son!!! Proud mom you must be!!! 

How goes it?

I'm just having my lunch and I'm off to drop off my daughter's snowpants at school... hehe spaz mom forgot it in the first place...then it's household cardio to get the house ready for the weekend!


----------



## Fade (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm visiting.

Hi honey!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi Lina!

Yes, I'm very proud of my son!  He's so wonderful!  I think I'm already starting to get empty nest syndrome   I love watching him grow up but I want him to stay around forever and be my baby.  It's hard sometimes.

Thanks for visiting!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I'm visiting.
> 
> Hi honey!!!!



Silly honey love!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

Everyone have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

hey B!
You too!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 15, 2002)

Well I finally made it back to the gym... did legs and man do they hurt!

*Workout 12-14-02 ~ Legs & Calves*
_wt x reps_

Squats
135x10
135x10
135x8
135x9

Leg Press
230x8
230x8
230x8

1.25 Laying Leg Curls
60x6
70x6
80x6

Seated Calf Raises
45x15
45x15
45x15


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

WOW!!
  
look at the weights you are using for your squats! You are SO awesome!
Keep pushin', B!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks Burner!

I was taking it easy too since it's been awhile since I've done legs  

Damn my quads are sore today


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

Morning B!

How goes the battle today?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

The battle between eating clean or eating for pleasure???  I did well last week but slacked this weekend.  I'm back on track today!  

I think I need to allow myself one cheat meal per weekend rather than letting the cheats slide all weekend long.  That way I have something to look forward to and I don't feel like I'm completely depriving myself.

BTW, I posted a couple more pics from that Halloween party
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=235950#post235950


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

HOT HOT HOT!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 16, 2002)

Nothing wrong with a cheat meal built in especially if it keeps you on track, BUT one per week can totally prevent further fat loss.  So I'd hold off until you reach your goals, unless you have of course!

Couldn't resist post 'em huh?  Very nice!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Yeah I thought "What the Hell!"

I seem to be dropping inches like crazy... I'm leaner now then what I was in those Halloween pics.  Best part is that my clothes fit so nicely AND people are commenting on the change!

I need to get fade to take my stats again... haven't done that in awhile.

If I start feeling like I've hit a plato again then I'll cut the cheat meal and keep my diet real clean.  

I want to enjoy the Christmas festivities next week.  Got 2 dinners planned, one at our house the 23rd and the other on the 25th.  I'm not going to beat myself up about what I eat for those meals but I will be careful to eat clean outside of those 2 days.

I'm thrilled with the progress I've made so far... can't beat the rise you get from having a perky butt


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ... can't beat the rise you get from having a perky butt



are you allowed to say that and not _back it up_ with evidence?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 16, 2002)

No she isn't.

Don't try to "compensate" by overly restrictly cals on other days.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Don't try to "compensate" by overly restrictly cals on other days.



I won't.  I'll just eat better cals.


----------



## Fade (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> are you allowed to say that and not _back it up_ with evidence?


I'll testify that her butt is perking nicely.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

Unfortunately that IS proof ... not that kind we were looking for, butt ...


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2002)

Morning B!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2002)

morning NT!

Don't forget to take and post some pics of your little cutie in her new duds!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2002)

Sure will ... she was so excited this morning to wear her clothes.  And you can't have a new outfit without getting new shoes, so she had those all laid out last night.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2002)

Sooo sweeet!!!

I've got 3 nieces and I love to spoil them with clothes!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2002)

the Missus is getting film for this evening performance!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2002)

HEY Butterfly!!! CONGRATULATIONS On dropping inches "like Crazy" and Feeling leaner than ever!! GIRL THATS AWESOME!! I'm sooo happy for you sweetie!!! 

Ohhh I find that a cheat meal once a wk helps me out a lot~ Sometimes I am like you though, and snack all weekend though!! Gotta quit that~ lol!!
Have a great day!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks for the kudos girl!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2002)

Your welcome 

How are ya today?? ISN'T IT BEAUTIFUL OUTSIDE!! OMG!! I wanna play out there alllll day!!! Perfect jogging weather/ or rollerblading, ya know?!! Toooo bad I gotta work tonight 
HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 19, 2002)

P ... think house ... your house


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2002)

awww Thank ya NT~ For reminding me WHY I am doing this..lol!
Your the bomb!! AND I GOT 2 more nights~ Then I am off the weekend!!! (hopefully sunday..don't know yet!!!)
Thanks babe!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 19, 2002)

anything for the Princess of IM  he he


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2002)

lol!! Thanks bud!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 19, 2002)

It IS pretty out!  I had to walk to another building for a mtg and I so enjoyed that walk!

I hope you get Sunday off... you need a break... and real FOOD!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2002)

THANKS BUTTERFLY~ I know I am sick of protein bars!!!!

I BET YOU ENJOYED THAT WALK!! I took an hour lunch break and drove around!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 19, 2002)

Hi B! Congrats on your success  I have felt so much better since I dropped my carbs way down. Dont feel bloated and icky! I felt leaner after the first week 

Keep up the good work! and I'm with you..I need my cheats to keep me on track!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks so much for the support Heather!  I really appreciate it!!!

I totally know what you mean about the not feeling bloated anymore.  I still get those days occassionally but usually only when Aunt Flo is visiting


----------



## Stacey (Dec 20, 2002)

Have a wonderful weekend B!!!

Pssst... I'm about to email ya back!!  Thanks soo much!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I totally know what you mean about the not feeling bloated anymore.  I still get those days occassionally but usually only when Aunt Flo is visiting



I feel bloated in a different way when good ol' 'Aunt Flo' is in the house...that bitch!

Looks like you're doing well, Ms. B., good to see.

Have a great weekend!  Looks like we might get our white Christmas up here after all.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 20, 2002)

White Christmas 

Never had one of those 

Have a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey B!
Just dropping in to say howdy. (At a friend's house up loading my vacation pics. When they are done, will be posting the links inmy vacation thread.

White Christmas? Now that I am not driving a 4X4...I am not too worried if it doens't snow down here. (I just saw on line that the ski resorts are going to be getting pounded with snow this weekend....damn, I need to get up there!

When are y'all coming up?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ANN & JOHN

have a wonderful christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

Merry Christmas B!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

Man that was a nice break from work!!!

Even though I was sick all last week I still had a nice Christmas!  Lost a few more lbs too!  Went from 1X4 to 1X9!  Am I ever happy!!!

Managed to get to the gym Sat.  I'll post that workout soon.

Later!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

Welcome back.

BTW, the FLU is not a recommended diet! 

Glad you had a nice Xmas!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

How'd you know I had the Flu 

and agreed but it sure helped


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> How'd you know I had the Flu


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm glad you had a great christmas! Are you all better now? Matt and I had the flu toooo all last week!!!

YEAH On more weight loss!! 

What are ya'll doing for new years eve??


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Workout 12-28-02 ~ Legs & Calves*
_wt x reps_

Squats
95x10 (warm-up)
115x10
135x9
135x10

Leg Press
230x8
230x8
230x9

1.25 Laying Leg Curls
80x6
70x6
70x6

Seated Calf Raises
45x15
45x15
45x15


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I'm glad you had a great christmas! Are you all better now? Matt and I had the flu toooo all last week!!!
> 
> YEAH On more weight loss!!
> ...



Nasty bug!  I'm almost 100% how about you guys?  Did Matt go see his Grandparents?

We are going over to a friends house for New Year's Eve.  They have a beautiful baby boy... here he is at 9 weeks, he's about 6 months now.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

AWWWWW What a beautiful baby boy!! SOOO adorable!!! Thanks for sharing!!  

YA, we are both almost 100% better tooo, finally!!!!!! Glad you are too girl!
Nope, Matt didn't go to his grandparents!! Not b/c of me..he just didn't have anyone to ride with him there..13 hours, snow & Ice, and wasn't going to go alone!! 

We are going to a friends house also for new years! Shes just having a few people over, sooo it will be nice-- and close to home!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes, that is the key... stay close to home!  

Not sure how long I have to stay at work tomorrow so HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

Ya!!! She lives in Fairfield! Very close to us!!! AND we can stay the night if we need to~!! 

THANKS! HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU!! HAVE A WONDERFUL NIGHT!! (if we don't chat tomorrow)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2003)

Happt New Year to you and your family, B!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks Burner!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 2, 2003)

Since the Holidays are over I guess I should start logging my food again so here goes...

*Thursday 1/2/03*

9:00 ~ Isopure w/ water, 1 tbls PB
12:00 ~ 5.5 oz chicken breast, .5 cup green peas, a few carrots
3:00 ~ EAS bar
5:00 ~ EAS CarbControl
7:00 ~ went to return some stuff and got some popcorn and a coke at Target.  I only ate about 1 cup though.
9:00 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, M&Ms


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2003)

Heya B!! Happy 2003!!!!  How are ya? Are ya working today? Its nice outside!! 
Take care and I wish ya the best year ever!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey girl!  I'm doing ok.  Didn't get much sleep last night... but I'm here working away 

Wind sure is blowing hard today!  Sounded like the house was going to fall in on us last night


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

pssst, morning B!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Butterfly!

Just wanted to pop in and say hi !

Meals look good! But I would be starving if I ate my last meal at 5:00 Pm.. lol 

Take care,
Jen


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi NT 

Good to hear from you NG... I updated my meals from yesterday.  I don't think I could have my last meal at 5pm either


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey B.   How are ya girlie?  Hope all is well on your side!  All is good here.

Hey, did you ever check out that RESOLVE deal?

good job on your  foods......you must be about --  () <----- that big around by now.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

I think I inadvertently deleted the email with the newsletter before finishing it 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

*Friday 1/3/03*

9:30 ~ Isopure w/ water, 1 tbls PB
1:00 ~ 5.5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn, 2 Hershey Specials
3:30 ~ 1 oz pecans, EAS bar

more to come...


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

I can't remember what I ate Friday night 

Sat & Sun were 2/3 good stuff


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I can't remember what I ate Friday night
> 
> Sat & Sun were 2/3 good stuff



And the other 1/3?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

M&Ms and Macarooni & Cheese


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

*Monday 1/6/03*

9:30 ~ Isopure w/ water, 1 tbls PB
11:30 ~ 4 oz yogurt
1:30 ~ 5.5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn
4:00 ~ 1 oz pecans, EAS bar
6:00 ~ EAS CarbControl
7:30 ~ 1 tbls PB, 1 oz pecans, 3 oz tuna
workout
10:00 ~ herb/garlic roasted chicken, 1 cup green peas, 2 hershey kisses


----------



## butterfly (Jan 7, 2003)

*Workout 01-06-03 ~ Legs & Calves*
_wt x reps_

Squats
115x10 (warm-up)
135x10
155x10
175x10 (finally got back to this!)

1.25 Laying Leg Curls
70x7
80x6
70x6

Leg Extensions
60x10
70x10
70x10 (ooh what a burn!!!)

Seated Calf Raises
65x12
65x12
65x10 (burn baby burn)

Then I walked 4 laps while waiting for fade to finish up... he gabs more then we ladies do


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Workout 01-06-03 ~ Legs & Calves*
> _wt x reps_
> 
> ...



Damn, woman, that's some serious weight!  Very nice.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 7, 2003)

Thank you, thank you 

Even though Aunt Flo was knocking at my door, I felt really strong!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 7, 2003)

*Tuesday 1/7/03*

9:30 ~ Isopure w/ water, 1 tbls PB
11:30 ~ 4 oz yogurt
1:30 ~ herb/garlic roasted chicken breast, 1 green peas, 1 oz pecans
4:30 ~ EAS bar

Bad, bad cramps


----------



## butterfly (Jan 9, 2003)

*Wednesday 1/8/03*

Didn't eat much... laid in bed on drugs for the horrible cramps and back pain 

I did get to watch Dr. Phil and Oprah


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 9, 2003)

rest and get better!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2003)

well..at least you got to watch Dr. Phil and Oprah.. lol!!!

I Hope you feel better girl!! I know bad, bad, cramps..TOTALLY SUCK!!!!! GET WELL SOOOOOOON!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks guys!

When I called my girlfriend at work Wed to let them know I wasn't coming in I told her I had really bad cramps... well she forwarded the message to our boss and now he thinks I had the flu  

I didn't bother correcting him


----------



## Stacey (Jan 10, 2003)

Thats funny B! I am getting over the flu today!! Finally feeling almost normal again! 
I hope your cramps are gone! Hey do u know if like Flu medicine effects the way your birth control pills work? 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't see how flu medicine would affect your BC pills... unless you are too sick to remember to take the BC pill


----------



## Stacey (Jan 10, 2003)

LoL @ B! I don't know why I thought that, I think I read that some pills effect the way the bc pills work!! Hmm? I have NO clue why I started 2 wks early! Suks!

ANYWAY~~~~ HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2003)

Stress can do weird things to you honey


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2003)

*Workout 01-10-03 ~ Legs & Calves*
_wt x reps_

Squats
135x10 (warm-up)
155x10
175x8 
185x4 ***NEW PERSONAL BEST***

1.25 Laying Leg Curls
60x8
60x8
60x8 (really took these slow and got a great burn each time I got to 8!)

Leg Extensions
60x12 (slow)
70x10 (ooh what a burn!!!)
70x12 (a friend came over and started taking to me so I got too long of a rest here)

Seated Calf Raises
65x12
65x12
65x12 (burn baby burn)

Angled Calf Raises
50x12

Angled Leg Press
100x10
125x10 (I like these... really felt it in my butt  )

Overall = good workout!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 13, 2003)

HI B!! long time no see.. don't have much time for the pc currently too many projects on the go.. BUT I had to stop by and Say HI to ya! your doing awesome with them thare weighties! awesome work!


smiles to ya

Erilay'a


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Stress can do weird things to you honey



OMG! NO KIDDING! I'm sure thats what it is!! lol!!

Awesome leg workout..and Congrats on the Personal best record you did! You rock!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 13, 2003)

THX P!

Good to hear from you E!  It's been so quiet around here w/out you


----------



## butterfly (Jan 13, 2003)

*Monday 1/13/03*

9:30 ~ Isopure, 1 tbls pb
11:30 ~ 1 oz pecans, 6 oz roasted chicken breast
2:30 ~ 1 oz pecans
4:30 ~ EAS bar
7:00 ~ devilled ham sandwhich, 1 oz pecans
10:00 ~ EAS CarbControl

Too many pecans and dinner could have been better... such a crazy day it was.


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Workout 01-10-03 ~ Legs & Calves*
> _wt x reps_
> 
> ...



Wow! These two lifts are awesome!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

Well thanks for dropping in and for the encouragement MMA!!!

Much appreciated!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

*Tuesday 1/14/03*

9:00 ~ Isopure, 1 tbls pb
10:30 ~ 1 oz pecans
12:30 ~ 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
4:00 ~ EAS bar
6:00 ~ devilled ham sandwhich, EAS CarbControl
9:00 ~ mint chocolate chip ice cream... that is such a bad cheat and I'm really bummed about it


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

Did you watch Joe Millionaire last night?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

Absolutely!

I was so happy that bitch girl didn't get a sapphire!  She looked so pissed... I loved it!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2003)

Are ya'll talking about "heidi"???

I don't like her either! I MISSED THE SHOW THOUGH


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

Me too!  She was suck a money whore!  My favorite one made it into the top 5, Zora.  She seems more down to earth than any of them.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

I like Zora too!  I'm afraid he won't pick her though because she's a little overweight... which would just show his shallow side... we'll see.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

Can you imagine if he and Melissa got together and had kids?  Those babies would have no hope for anything but uncontrollable darl curly hair 

She's one of my faves.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2003)

Is John ok?

11,000 in property taxes ... that's not just for one year is it? 

and an Uncle had a stroke ... what did you say to the man upstairs to get him so angry?  

We'll keep you guys in our prayers ...


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2003)

ya~~~ I like Melissa too..(shes got some hair though..lol) and Zora.. But I missed last nights  Will catch it next week for sure!!!

I hope Johns Okay!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

John's fine... his back is a little sore is all.

YES NT, those are our taxes for 1 year!!!  They are going to taxe us all out of being able to live in our homes.  Even if you can afford the payments and up-keep the taxes will get you


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm thinking about getting a 2nd job as a cocktail waitress at the tittie bar down the street... I hear it's good money!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Can you imagine if he and Melissa got together and had kids?  Those babies would have no hope for anything but uncontrollable darl curly hair
> 
> She's one of my faves.




 that would be some hair all right.  LOL

I hope after all this that he can't be that shallow.  Youd hope not anyway.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2003)

B~ ya those taxes will get ya girl!! Ouch!! Ours are gonna be in our payment.. they are $435 a month!!\

I'm glad Johns okay girl! I bet you were scared!!!

Girl.. a titty bar...your joking right?? I went and applied at Hooters last week.. they hired me.. but then I found out you had to be there at 3:45pm during the week, for the evening shift..and theres no way I could do that! My boss wouldn't be happy with me leaving at 3:15 soo much~~ LoL!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2003)

P ... don't discount working at a 'tittie bar'.  The waitress' here make great money.  We know one lady who is making mortgage payments. 

B ... where did you say you lived?      The Mrs. said we'd be your best customers.  

Glad John only has a sore back.  Now I guess he can work on getting the Viper.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> John's fine... his back is a little sore is all.
> 
> YES NT, those are our taxes for 1 year!!!  They are going to taxe us all out of being able to live in our homes.  Even if you can afford the payments and up-keep the taxes will get you



*WOW* ... that is a pile of money for taxes.  I do not think taxes around here are half of that.   That is amazing.  I would be angry too ... and I assume that they only go up.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2003)

Ohh nonnonono..lol..NT! I didn't mean to sound like that..OOPS! I know, those girls make great money!! I would tooo if the hubby would be okay with it!
I'll come and see ya too B!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks soooo much for the support you two... I'm having such a hard time dealing with all these money issues and I was afraid people would be looking down on me.  

I can't think of any other way to make good money in a short amount of time.  One of the dancers told me that sometimes the servers make more money then the dancers do   Sounds good to me... I don't think I'm dancer material anyway.

I thought about working at Hooters but then I thought I might see too many people I know there... if I see someone I know like from work at the tittie bar, they'd never admit it


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2003)

*Wednesday 1/15/03*

7:00 ~ Isopure, 1 tbls pb *got up early today*
11:00 ~ 4 oz yogurt
1:00 ~ 6 oz chicken, 1 cup green peas
4:00 ~ 1 oz pecans, EAS CarbControl RTD

more later...


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2003)

Omg B!!! I just had a 4 oz. yogurt toooo  (at 11am)!! 
COOL!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2003)

Too weird


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2003)

I KNOW~  I freaked when I saw it!! lol

How are ya today? Hows your uncle??


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm ok.

My uncle isn't doing well at all.  My mom says he's totally out of it.  We aren't sure he's going to pull thru this time.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks soooo much for the support you two... I'm having such a hard time dealing with all these money issues and I was afraid people would be looking down on me.
> 
> I can't think of any other way to make good money in a short amount of time.  One of the dancers told me that sometimes the servers make more money then the dancers do   Sounds good to me... I don't think I'm dancer material anyway.
> ...



I know it's easy for me to say this when I'm not in the position you're in, but if someone looks down on you for your choice of work - all I can say is fuq'em.  Sorry, but people who think that they are above others because of their choice of work doesn't sit well with us.  We have this train of thought ... as long as it's not illegal and you're not hurting anyone, it's all good!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks soooo much for the support you two... I'm having such a hard time dealing with all these money issues and I was afraid people would be looking down on me.
> 
> I can't think of any other way to make good money in a short amount of time.  One of the dancers told me that sometimes the servers make more money then the dancers do   Sounds good to me... I don't think I'm dancer material anyway.
> ...



I'm SORRY B~ I totally missed this..and just saw!!
First of all.... I TOTALLY Know where your coming from!! I want to make a ton of money FAST for house stuff, and bills, and pay off my BA Surgery, etc..etc.. and I wanted something Like Hooters..b/c I knew that I could do it there...fast.. And have worked there before...and it wasnt bad. 
WELL last wk when I went to the New Hooters by Our house (willowbrook location) As soon as I walked in I saw people I knew from High school.. But I was like FUQEM~ and I still applied..Knowing WHY I was doing it.. didn't bother me.. 

Anyway..just wanted you to know I understand WHY Your doing..and NT's RIGHT its Not Illegal, your not hurting anyone, and Your just looking out for your family...

a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm soo sorry about your uncle! Your Uncle, you and Your family are in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2003)

You're in our prayers!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2003)

your welcome 
we're here for ya


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey B ... put a few pics in the members forum


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

Hiya B!
Long time, no talk!
How's things in Texas?
I got a little bit of clarity this morning: I CAN visit here, but cannot spend all night here...oh well, some is better than none!
C-ya around!
I am coming back to the day shift at the begining of next month!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 16, 2003)

you know some people here tell me not to eat any protein bars (even the ones with 20 grams of carbs) can i divide one bar into 5 seperate days? as a little sweets for a day?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

why would they not want you to eat protein bars? For the sugar?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> you know some people here tell me not to eat any protein bars (even the ones with 20 grams of carbs) can i divide one bar into 5 seperate days? as a little sweets for a day?




OG do what ever you want.  If you don't want to listen to my advice I can't help you.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey, I'm a hardcore protein bar eater!!!      I admit it, and I will keep eating them.  Well, until I really need to start cutting.   
My bad, but I ain't complaining about losing bf.  

Hey Butterfly.  Read your recent posts.  Well, seeing as I have 4 children I'm feeding and clothing on my own, I retired from personal training at the end of June to pursue a more lucrative, yet legal career........if you wanna know more you can pm me anytime.  

CLP


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey CLP!
Long time!
Glad to see yo back! Hmm, legal career? God luick! I am sure you will do awesome!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 17, 2003)

OC... I eat at least one protein bar a day.  There's nothing "wrong" with them.  It mainly depends on what kind of a diet you are on.  There are other diets other than the one DP & w8 recommend.

I've received the bulk of my info from Twin Peak and my husband fade.  I eat a 50% protein, 30% fat 20% carbs diet with carbs lower on non-workout days.

I've lost 15-20 lbs and many, many inches on this diet in just 3 months.

Like I said before... DP & w8 have 1 of the few good methods for fat loss... but it isn't the only one.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey Burner!  Glad you can come around again!!!  You still dating that girl?

Hey CLP!  Times are tough for everyone it seems.  Glad to hear you are doing ok.  Go ahead and PM me some info.  THX


----------



## Stacey (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi B~ How is your uncle doing???

I eat one protein bar a day also! AND I seem to stay very lean eating them. I try and look for the ones w/ hardly any or less than 2-3g. of sugar in them! But then there are days when I grab a Cheap Atkins bar (20p, 16carbs, 12 sugar) buttttttt hardly ever!! 

Butterfly~ I hope your okay hon!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I can't think of any other way to make good money in a short amount of time.  One of the dancers told me that sometimes the servers make more money then the dancers do   Sounds good to me... I don't think I'm dancer material anyway.



Boy oh boy, have I missed A LOT!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Boy oh boy, have I missed A LOT!



I'll say


----------



## butterfly (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I eat one protein bar a day also! AND I seem to stay very lean eating them. I try and look for the ones w/ hardly any or less than 2-3g. of sugar in them! But then there are days when I grab a Cheap Atkins bar (20p, 16carbs, 12 sugar) buttttttt hardly ever!!



Yeah the Carb Control ones are best.  That way you get protein and your sweet tooth fix all in one


----------



## butterfly (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh yeah... my Uncle isn't doing well.  They don't think he'll recover from the stroke.  He'll most likely have to go into some kind of nursing home.

Yet another not so good piece of info... my cousin (who's dad had the stroke) went in for some tests and found out she's got some blockage in her heart.  She's in her 40's and overweigth but she was born with some mild brain damage (doc left her in the birth canal too long) and she's always been a little slow, not retarded, just a little slow.  She's tried dieting but it's all just too complicated for her.   My poor Aunt!

My problems suck but at least we all have our health.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

Ugg, sorry to hear about all these issues, B.  My thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 18, 2003)

Ann, I'm sorry to hear about your uncle! I wish he could get better so he could go HOME and not the nursing home! Thats so sad about your cousin! Is she going to be okay? Have you heard any news since you posted that above? your poor aunt! How is she handling everything. Hey Email me, if you don't want to post all that.. but I know everyone cares a lot about you here on IM!!!!
Hey~ You are in my thoughts and prayers, I hope that EVERYONE is okay!!! Take care of yourself, and your family!
Love ya!


----------



## lina (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey B!

Take care and thoughts with you and your family!

Hope all is well!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for dropping by Lina!  It means alot to me so have people that don't normally post in my journal to drop by to give me encouragement!!!

You guys are great!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 20, 2003)

Stay positive Butterfly, you know you and Fade have many friends here to support you.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 20, 2003)

butterfly  you ok??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey B!
Sorry to hear about your Uncle.

I am alowed to 'swing by' for a little while. Just cannot go back to the full time post whorring status I was at...

No, Dawn and I called it last Sunday. We just do not have time for each other. She lives an hour away and had to be up early in the mornings for work on the weekdays. (mostly the time I was able to see her)
Oh well, it was going to have to end anyway. I started my real estate college tonight! I feel i am going to kick mucho ass in this field! 
I am now going to school 4 days per week as well as the two jobs. When I get my license, I am not sure if I will be staying here and doing real estate broker part time while I learn the ropes or go at it full time and quit here. (The company I may be going to work for does not do internships, and I will obviously need to keep a steady stream of income happening.)
Seven day work weeks are goping to suck, but there is a means to an end!

Hmm....you are still doing great on your 'diet'? Y'all have room for a houseguest? I need to drop 20 lbs of crap....I'll even....do....chores.....


Take care!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2003)

HEY Butterfly, how are you today honey?? Just wanted you to know we are allllll Thinking about you!!
You and Fade, and the boys take care!!!!!

***HUGS**


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh AND BURNER~~~ CONGRATS ON GOING TO SCHOOL to get you real estate liscense~ Thats great!! I LUV This field!!! You will NOT regret it!! However~~ Definalty keep your day job for a while before you call it quits and jump in the real estate business!!! Trust Me  (only b/c it takes a couple of months to get your name REALLY OUT THERE)!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

hey P!
Thanks! That is the plan, real estate part time, here full time until can go at it, unles...can get into a realto company that pays for internships..we'll see when I get the license.

Hey B!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

THATS a great Idea Burner, to get into a real estate co.

HI Butterfly..how are you???


----------



## lina (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks for dropping by Lina!  It means alot to me so have people that don't normally post in my journal to drop by to give me encouragement!!!
> 
> You guys are great!!!



Oh don't worry I check up on you now and then  !

BTW, you are doing wonderful and Congrats on your 15-20lbs drop!!! I didn't know you lost soooo much!!! Congrats to TP too!

Time to post some pics missy!   I know TP would second that!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2003)

Lina - ssshhh... I'm not quite ready to post those pics and you'll only stir him up by mentioning it  

I was doing great for about 3 months then came t-day and xmas but I was able to maintain through that.  So now I'm getting myself back on the diet minus the cheats  and getting back into the gym.

Princess - I was in an all-day 2-day class... but I'm here now!

Burner - That's great about your school!  The market is really hot down here.  Especially with all the new homes being built.  The lady that sold me my first new house 6 yrs ago now has a huge client base in this area.  That may be one way to start off is in new home sales.

Oh and we'd definitely rent you our extra room!!!

See... what's stopping you from coming to Houston?  You could get a job in new home sales AND have a place to stay 

MMA - THANKS!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2003)

*Workout 01-22-03 ~ Legs & Calves*
_wt x reps_

Squats
135x10 (warm-up)
165x8
185x6 
185x5

1.25 Laying Leg Curls
60x8
60x7
60x7 (oh it burns....)

Leg Extensions
70x10
80x10 (burn)
90x10 (burn)

Seated Calf Raises
70x14
70x13
70x11 ***new w8***

Angled Leg Press
115x6

Overall = good workout and felt strong!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

Isn't anyone going to notice my weights


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

I especially like the reps (5, 6, 8, etc), shows you are busting your ass, nice job!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

Thought you forgot me!

And I am TOTALLY busted my ass during these workouts!  

When I first pickup the 185 on squats it feels so heavy on my back... but once I get going it's fine.  I actually did 6 that last set the last one was woably so I didn't count it


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2003)

Awesome new weights hon! I'm soo proud of you!
How is your uncle??

I LOVE YOUR JOURNAL! How do u do color? thats soo NEAT!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

UPDATE 

My parents are letting us borrow their third car until we can afford to get another one and with the money we are getting from the insurance company we'll only have to put 3K on credit to pay our property taxes.

My Uncle is doing ok.  They let him go home and my aunt has nurses come by several times a day to check him out.  He's still saying crazy stuff but has his moments of clarity.  Don't know how long he'll be able to stay at home though... the other night he was in such an uproar my aunt had to call the nurse to come give him something to calm him down.  Sad.

Fade is trying to get a 2nd job at the gym and I'm going this weekend to see about the job waiting tables.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

Hit the Post Reply button and you'll see the drop down list for using colors


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey B~ I'm glad your uncles at home, hopefully he will get better! That is so sad! Good luck at getting a job!! Maybe try Joes Crabshack, if you don't go to the other places we talked about!  Thats good you don't have to put so much on your charge card! Just want you to know I'm here for you!!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with ya B.. I hear ya with da money issues ( but there are NO tittie bars here or I would be a server LOL ) and I am so sorry to hear that your uncle is not doing so well. and glad that John is alright too.

also wanted to say your workouts are rocking!

BIG hugs

Erilay'a


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey B ... hope things remain well.  I believe you'd already had your fair share of trama for 2003!  Let us know how the second jobs go.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 24, 2003)

Great to hear from you Eri!!! 

I see you figured out how to use colors P  

I think I do agree with you NT  

Well, tonight I'm going to see if they will hire this old, fat lady    At least I feel old next to all the 21 yr old girls   But when my friend talked to the manager about me he asked how old I was and when she told him he replied with "good, I need someone responsible" so there's hope!  

I suppose if it doesn't work out then I could try Joe's Crab Shack or Outback... someplace where the customer checks are high.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well, tonight I'm going to see if they will hire this *old, fat lady*    At least I feel old next to all the 21 yr old girls   But when my friend talked to the manager about me he asked how old I was and when she told him he replied with "good, I need someone responsible" so there's hope!



   You're killing me with your morning humour!  Old ... fat ... please!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 24, 2003)

HEYA B!! YES I figured it out..LMAO!!  Girl thats great about what the manager said!! yeah!! But thats a good idea, to go somewhere where the checks are Big!!! Smart woman! GOOD LUCK TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey B!
I thik I missed something along the way....y'all need a new car? Hope all things are doing fine for y'all.

Dam, that would be such an offer! Having you help me with teh diet...and trying to keep up with Fade in the gym....
I'd be a sexy biatch in no time!

WOW!
  
You are squatting 185!!!! You go, girl!

I was amazed by some power lifting girl this afternoon int the gym. She was deep squatting (butt to ankles squatting) 225!

I think I need to get busy!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey B and P. I worked at HOOTERS .. I stil have the outfit and my kids tease me mercilessly LOL... but Hubs likes it when I wear the tank top out..LO..

B I really hope you get something for on the side... and I am sure 2003 will be a great year for you .. HUGS

Eri


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2003)

..and just to be the first to wish you a: HAPPY MONDAY!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks for your support guys!

Doesn't look like it's going to work-out for me to wait table at the tittie bar right now... they want full-time servers which mean you go in at 6pm and don't leave until 3am... noone gets to leave early!

Maybe I'll try Hooters???


----------



## Fade (Jan 27, 2003)

I try some hooters too honey.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2003)

heya Girl!!

Sorry about that titty bar!! That does suck! 
Okay.. sooo all the hooters that I WENT To 2 wks ago.. you had to be there at 4pm.. and couldn't leave early either..but they close at 12-- when I worked there 3 yrs ago, I would get home around 1am! Just sooo ya know

Good luck doll


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks for the info doll!

That sucks you have to be there so early.  I know when I worked at the Olive Garden in college I didn't have to go in til 5 or 6.  It closes at 11 so I'd be home by 12.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2003)

your welcome 

how are you today??


----------



## Tboy (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> John's fine... his back is a little sore is all.
> 
> YES NT, those are our taxes for 1 year!!!  They are going to taxe us all out of being able to live in our homes.  Even if you can afford the payments and up-keep the taxes will get you



Hello, just browsing the journals and thought I'd say hi.  

HI.

I was talking to a lawyer yesterday about a simular issue about taxes...  You guys should be able to appeal those taxes, with the your tax assesor to see if you can get them lowered.  I.E. tell them that the property is not really worth what they think it is, or have your own appraisal done.  You may be able to have the 
appraiser "do you a favor"...  Good luck.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for dropping by T-boy!

We actually did appeal and got the appraisal value lowered by 2k.  Those guys either knew the area or had done some homework b/c they knew that the houses are already worth 20k more than what we paid for it.

Think we are going to move


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey B,
How are things with you guys?  Just making the rounds and saying hello while I'm on for a bit.

Thinking of moving huh??  How exciting!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2003)

gonna move? That sux. Just around town or leave the area?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

In the same area.  We are 1) tired of pouring all our money into that big house and not having any extra to travel, etc. and 2) we are soooo tired of trying to keep it clean!!!

I think we decided to move into an apartment for awhile until we figure out what & where we want to buy again.  

There's a new house we'd like to build... 1 story, very cozy, on a small lake... but it's on the other side of Clear Lake and Cory would have to either change schools or get a transfer to stay where he's at and drive himself and I'm not crazy about either option.

It'll be a huge adjustment going from 4200 sq ft to 1580 sq ft   Our goal is to end up somewhere with around 3000 sq ft.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey B
WoW I'm sorry you guys are going to have to move! I know thats hard. But your doing it for all the right reasons!! Soo Whats the floorplan look like for that home you were talking about? I wanna see!
You guys are gonna be okay!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't really mind moving... I've realized my priorities have changed and I'd just rather live in a smaller house and have plenty of money to travel.

Here's the floor plan.  It's an Emerald Home... we are very impressed at how energy efficient their houses are.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Elavation choices


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Floor plan


----------



## Tboy (Jan 30, 2003)

Good luck on building.  If you've never done it.  It's tons of fun.  I designed, subb'ed (z'at a word?) and did a WHOLE lot of work on our house.  We did quite a few "neat" things in it that make it look really cool.

After about 5 long months, We are moving in today and tommorow  


edit:
let me put me/daisy74 designed it.  I wouldnt want to get in trouble if she reads this.


----------



## Tboy (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Elavation choices




I like Z.  Simpler looking but still nice.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Actually, this would be our third house to build.  I just love new homes


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> I like Z.  Simpler looking but still nice.



I liked it best too until I found out it is a $4,500 upgrade


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2003)

hey b!
I like the floor plan! There is still room for me to rent from!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

You got it


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

MUST workout this weekend!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey girl!! I really like that floorplan! Its good you have both your formals, since your already use to your formal dining now! Its very nice! I LOVE The way it looks on the outside! I think I like the first elevation, but the upgrade ones nice too, but too much! 
GOOD LUCK THIS WEEKEND!!! Have fun...psst..don't forget to workout..
~~ Oh~ This will be your 3rd house to build..holy smokes! Your soo lucky!! It is fun building! I'm having a blast!! 
Tomorrow we go look at upgrades, They poured our concrete yesterday toooo! Next week we have to Pay for the upgrades, yuck! lol
Take care
And I wanna a FULL Report!


----------



## Erilaya (Feb 1, 2003)

I like the new house plans too B.. and I agree for all the right reasons! you go girl.. big hugs to you.

smiles

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It'll be a huge adjustment going from 4200 sq ft to 1580 sq ft   Our goal is to end up somewhere with around 3000 sq ft.



 ... we have friends whose houses are around 1580 sq ft!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 1, 2003)

Really NT???  I couldn't imagine living in some place so cramped for a long time.

It's interesting how things can be so different depending on where you live.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2003)

Happy Monday B!
What sux for me....my friend's party deck has about the same footage as my whole friggin town home...glad I am living alone...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Really NT???  I couldn't imagine living in some place so cramped for a long time.
> 
> It's interesting how things can be so different depending on where you live.



Us neither ... we actually went looking at houses this weekend.   We're hoping that by fall we will be in a new home.  We looked at one home that was 2150 sq ft.  Too much house for the 3 of us.  

Funny how mortgages and timing work.  The in laws pay about $1400 for a older 2 split level.  We saw a new house that you could get into for about $1300 - it was bigger and newer.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2003)

gotta luv those interest rates!


----------



## Fade (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow! We found a house we really really really like.....alot.

It's 3500sq ft, one story, and only $20000.00-$30000.00 more than our current house.......wait wasn't getting a cheaper place one of our goals??

Oh lottery...here boy. Come to daddy. PLEASE


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2003)

What makes this one THAT much more than the one you presently own?  Isn't your present home bigger?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry guys.  I can relate.  You should only know the housing costs in the NYC area.....truly scary.


----------



## Fade (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> What makes this one THAT much more than the one you presently own?  Isn't your present home bigger?


Yeah our current house is bigger.

The house we're looking at is built by a custom home builder. It has alot of sweet features making it more per square foot than our curent home.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2003)

he he ... then you're back to your original comment, you were supposed to be moving to a smaller (or less expensive) house!  

I could imagine living in such a big house.  We are never home enough to make use of such space.  We need a bathroom, living room, kitchen and a couple of bedrooms.  I guess it comes from living in an apartment for years.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2003)

Butterfly.. how are you doing at Nasa? Are you and Fade okay?? ITS SOOO SAD WHAT HAPPEND Saturday to the shuttle!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ditto w/ what P said.
I was looking around CNN that those ignorant camel humping SOB's in the desert were more or less cheering the crash. I couldn't find it. If so, those are some cruel in-humane mf'ers.
Sorry, do not want to go off on a rant...it just has me irked..


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks P & B!!!  

I don't think I could stomach hearing about those... those... people???


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's the house fade was talking about...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2003)

looks nice. It looks like a bit of comlicated angles? Furniture would go in there nicely?

Ya know, I'm  alittle put out. Women are mean.
That girl I was dating? Well, she mailed me this morning and said howdy. No big deal. We've been tradingn mails thru the day. Of course, I had to go a little pornal and spice things up...she upstaged me by telling me she is about due for her waxing and is thinkig of getting a Brazilian. Now, she was nice before...but a total no razor bump or stuble bald as a baby's butt wax job????And she's getting this AFTER we break up! DAMN!

Oh yeah, did I say nice floor plans???? I'm still thinking of....ahh, nevermind...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2003)

Did you get to meet President Bush today B?
How did all that go at Nasa??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2003)

she's there? I'm watching it on CNN now....


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2003)

No, I didn't get to meet him.  Only the families of the 7 lost Astronauts got to meet him.  We did see him and were there for the memorial services... very nice!!!

I watched the service later and saw fade and I in the crowd!  Glad we could be apart of it all.

It's too bad the media didn't catch the fly by on camera... fade got a pic of it though... very moving!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey girl!! I bet being at the memorial service was Extremly moving, and sad! I watched it on Tv.. And I looked for you & Fade..but I didn't see ya  

Hope you guys are okay!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2003)

forget teh flyby...we wanted to see you!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey B ... how are things?  Getting things back together at all?


----------



## Fade (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> Ya know, I'm  alittle put out. Women are mean.
> ...








> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Did you get to meet President Bush today B?
> How did all that go at Nasa??




Wow both Burner AND Princess are talking about Bush


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Wow both Burner AND Princess are talking about Bush


----------



## butterfly (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Hey B ... how are things?  Getting things back together at all?



I'm trying.

My mom went to the doc Tues and she sent her to the hospital for a bunch of tests on her heart and to get her blood sugar regulated.  She's doing better so we took her home last night.

Cory goes to school with the one of the lost Astronauts sons and they're football team wanted to give him something... so Cory has collected money and I've been putting together some items for the team to give him.  It's been theraputic for me to be able to help do something for at least one of those poor kids.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 7, 2003)

Both very positive!!  Let's hope it continues!!

BTW ... my wife laughed when I showed her the pic of the house you were _downsizing_ to ...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey B!
Hope you Mom is doing better!
Your son sounds awesome!
NASA does sounds very family oriented...

As a side token...those kids father s will always be known as heroes.
I would give my left....you know what to be an astronaut!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey B~ I hope your mom is going to be okay!!
Thats soo sweet of you and Cory to do things for them!!! 
I'm sure its very theraputic!

Take care doll!

Fade~ Whats that suppose to mean?? "Both burner AND Princess are talking about Bush??


----------



## butterfly (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks P ~ Her doc called her and wanted het to come back into her office today... don't know what that's about   Hope it's not bad 

I'll let you know.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 7, 2003)

Omg Ann..I hope shes going to be okay!! I have her in my prayers & thoughts!

Please keep me updated!!
Thinking of you..and I hope you & fade and the boys have a great weekend...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey P!
What are you doing here onthis beautiful Saturday?


----------



## butterfly (Feb 10, 2003)

I logged in on Sat. to enter that Dream Home give away contest by HGTV.com... it's a beautiful house and you can enter once a day.

The doc told my mom she's anemic and gave her medicine for it to take with her diabetes and heart medicine... my poor mom   She's doing better though.  She has a very strong will and I'm sure will be 100% in no time!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2003)

ohh that sucks for your poor mom, But I think the way she sounds, that she will be able to handle it!! I wish her the best get well  Butterfly!!!!!!!


----------



## lina (Feb 10, 2003)

Hiya B!

Love to watch HGTV too and hope you win that dream home!

Hope your mom is getting better and sheesh that's alot of illnesses to deal with...poor woman! Take care!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for stopping in Lina!

Yeah it's alot, but she's a tough lady


----------



## lina (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey you watching Joe Millionaire tonight?


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

This so sucks... I feel like I'm getting sick, sore throat, achy feeling, etc. and fade and I are supposed to go help with the recovery efforts this weekend


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2003)

Ohh no... I hope your not!! Take your vitamins..get ya some orange juice, and rest girl!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

I will


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2003)

hows the houseshopping coming along???


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

We can't make up our minds.  Those new houses are great but I don't want to make Cory change schools.

We'll probably move to an apartment for awhile, pay off cc debt, take some trips, get John a new car, enjoy not having to worry about a house for awhile, and when we find what we really want THEN buy another house... I'm getting tired of all this moving


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2003)

Thats a great idea!! Pay off that debt girl!! I'm glad Matt and I did ( and Trust me, this little chick had A LOT Of debt). 
I love my aparment. I am going to MISS IT SOO MUCH! I just love it there!!! I could live in one FOREVER!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ... take some trips ...


hhmmmm, I hear Jamaica is a fine place to visit ... * giggle *


----------



## Fade (Feb 11, 2003)

Oh yeah


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

yes and Ibiza too


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2003)

oh yeah ... forgot about that one!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

Ya... now all I need is to win that dream home from HGTV, sell it and then get all our buds together in some tropical local


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We can't make up our minds.  Those new houses are great but I don't want to make Cory change schools.
> 
> We'll probably move to an apartment for awhile, pay off cc debt, take some trips, get John a new car, enjoy not having to worry about a house for awhile, and when we find what we really want THEN buy another house... I'm getting tired of all this moving



new car??? Y'all buying your neighbor's Viper???

I test drove my future vehicle last week...the 2003 Toyota 4-runner...bigger, better, V-8! Mike likes. Mike wants....
Next year....

feel better!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Ya... now all I need is to win that dream home from HGTV, sell it and then get all our buds together in some tropical local



What a great idea!    But why would you sell a free home?   Although I love the tropical island idea.  We're dealing with that dilemma now ... buy a house and give up our Vegas and Mexico trips


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

decisions...decisions......
pooltable...pool side....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

Morning, B!
How are you feeling today? YU'all still going to make it to the volounteer search party this weekend?

I hat eto tell you, butt..I just registered for that new house @ hgtv...sorry, but it will be mine..I will let y'all come and visit of course..it wuld be the friendly thig to do!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Fade (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> new car??? Y'all buying your neighbor's Viper???
> 
> I test drove my future vehicle last week...the 2003 Toyota 4-runner...bigger, better, V-8! Mike likes. Mike wants....
> ...


I'm waiting till next month to see what the 300hp Subaru WRX STi is going to be priced.

If it's too much then I'm going with the regular WRX 227hp.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

THere're pretty nice. I drove one. That highre HP one would be fun to drive.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> What a great idea!    But why would you sell a free home?   Although I love the tropical island idea.  We're dealing with that dilemma now ... buy a house and give up our Vegas and Mexico trips



Ever try coming up with property taxes on a million dollar home???  Since we could easily drive there in 10-12 hrs, we'd probably take a few vacations there while it was on the market.  I'm sure I'd keep a bunch of that Ethan Allen furniture too


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Morning, B!
> How are you feeling today? YU'all still going to make it to the volounteer search party this weekend?
> 
> ...



One piddly little entry... bah... I've been submitting one entry per day for two months!!!  It's MINE BABY!!!  But you can come visit


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

Oh yeah... we aren't going this weekend.  The volunteer needs are "winding down" in that area and they don't need us.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

silly, silly, butterfly...it only TAKES one to win!
You want the guest bedroom or the kids?


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

I actually like the guest bedroom better than the master... but I think you'd be most comfortable in the kids room


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

oh yaeh? oh yeah! well.....you've got kooties!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

silly boy... I got my kootie shot!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2003)

never thought about property taxes ... so it looks like we'd better get prepared for our island rendevous.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

ya'll are nuts in here!!!

How about I register for it tooo!! JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

oh I see...you are trying to nudge out my ONE vote! That's it, I no longer wish to have a cloned version of you!


(psst...www.hgtv.com)

oh, and B...I have high speed access @ home now..I will be registering tomorrow and every day left in the contest too!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

You suck Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

yes...that is one of the many, many, MANY things women like about me...
I nibble too...but only lightly..


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2003)

... nice comeback ...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

thank you, thank you....

she ought to know better than to leave an opening like that for me....


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yes...that is one of the many, many, MANY things *men* like about me...
> I nibble too...but only lightly..



I didn't know you went that way


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

sorry...WEAK! nice to see taht you can EDIT posts..butt...the ORIGINAL remains the same.
Have you got a cute sister? let me have her a weekend...she'll tell you!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

lmao!!! 


SOOO Butterfly?! Whatcha doing this weekend??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

probably listening to her sister rant on how what a great guy I am...


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

HA!  I don't have a sister


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

a friend will do...


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

My throat hurts... and I gotta go get Cory...

l8tr peeps


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

feel better!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Fade (Feb 16, 2003)

My poor honey is sick 


and she got me sick too


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2003)

Does this mean...you've had all weekend to play 'doctor and nurse'?
Hope y'all are feeling better!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks Burner!  We are much better now


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

glad to hear it!
I get rid of these danged snigffles!
Grr!
How are things back at work?


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

Work is ok.  Flags are still at half mast.  A lot of people have been pulled from their regular jobs to assist with the investigation leaving the others to pick up the slack... everyone is VERY busy.

Even we are busier.  Since we aren't flying any shuttle missions during the investigation we have to EXPORT our stuff to Russia for them to take up to the ISS.  Now everyone is running around trying to get a comprehensive list together so we can classify each item... bad news is that some of the things will need a license from the State Dept and that always takes a long time.

So... how's your world?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

busy!
I have a final on my second book tonight! It's Colorado Contracts. 
Not too bad. I am abotu to tear into it.
Just a couple hundred pages..of 'light reading'...


Hopefully, things will start to go back to normal eventually.

I'm still fired up about all those moroic protesters that were all over the 'Springs this past Saturday as well as all over the world.
I do not understand them at all. WTF???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

oh, I have an appopintemtn tomorrow morning to get my VA mortgage streamlined. Hopefully, that will be able to drop my payment by 100 bucks...maybe?
Anything will help!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

Good luck with the test and the mortgage!!!

Are you studying law?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

real estate


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh yeah!

I was thinking that when we sell our house we'll have all that equity money just sittin in a CD for a year or so... so... we were thinking about buying a fix-er-up-er, fixin it, and then selling it for the profit.

There are hundreds of houses in Galveston that need rennovation.  My parents have actually done this with great success!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

Butterfly Thats a wonderful Idea!!! Lots of people have had great success doing that!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

we were discussing doing tax sales for profit.
At least here in Co, if a house goes to auction for tax liens, the owner has three years to pay off taxes with the penalties and such. If you were to bid and win the taxes (you pay the tax liens) say, 10k on a 100k house was our example, you wold get the interest that the owner pays to pay off the liens and get back on track. The bad thing is that after 3 years you mght inhereit the house. Of course, you only paid 10 k for an 100k house. There are more problems that could arrise, but....when I start turning profit...I am thinking of giving this a try. Instructor said that most times, the owners will pay off leins and you make a tidy little bundle.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

That's one way to go.

Another would be to find homes that have been foreclosed on.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

Some plus' for these houses in Galveston...

-the houses are cheap... anywhere from $15,000 - $60,000
-current mortgage rates make monthly payments on these amounts minimal
-my parents already have an agent I can use that knows my goal

I'm excited!  Now to find an agent that won't charge me the full 3% to sell my home!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

3% that's per agent....it's usually 6 - 7 %....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

But In Texas its 3%


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

hoky crap...how do they make any money????


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

No, it's 3% per agent so 6% total.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

unless...i could get both ends of the deal....yeah,baby..YEAH!
Butt...seeings as y'all are friends...I'd charge you less! 5 3/4 %...

spare no expense for freinds!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

Some deal  my agent only charges 4.5% which is only 1.5% for them!

Besides, your license will only be good in CO.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

How about this idea...

My agent told me of some homes zoned to the same high school (so Cory won't have to change schools), nice neighborhood, but real cheap, comparitively.  We could buy one of these and stay in it as a transitional home rather than throwing away $$ on an apt.

Then when we get ready to move again we can just rent out the smaller home for extra income.

What do ya think?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

I think Thats a great idea!~!!! 

Thats KINDA What Matt and I are doing now.. we are buying a home we can afford, and Be able to save a lot for our land/ and home we WANT to build, then in 5-10 years, we are selling this one, and will make a lot on it!! $$


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

go B!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

I can't believe it... my baby started DRIVER'S ED today 

I'm torn between empty nest syndrome and being grateful that I _finally_ get to do what I want.

ho hum... on second thought, I'd rather have him at home and never go anywhere...

I know, I'm rambling


----------



## Fade (Feb 19, 2003)

WHAT?!?!

NEVER GO ANYWHERE!?!?!?   NOOOOOOOOOO

We have to go out sweet cheeks


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

Go out, sure... I meant travel silly


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

BTW, in case anyone is interested... my meals have been looking something like the following...

meal 1: Isopure w/ water, 1 tbl PB
meal 2: 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup of either corn or green peas
meal 3: EAS bar, 1 oz pecans
meal 4: EAS CarbControl RTD
meal 5: 6 oz lean beef or chicken, 1 cup veggie 

occasional extras: glass of 2% milk, some type of bread, yogurt

water = 3-4 liters per day

plus: calcium, and a pre-natal vitamin (they are great all around vit!)


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

Glad to hear it, thanks!

No if I can only get my butt back in the gym on a regular basis.  Seems like I'll go once or twice then I get sick then back once or twice more then Aunt Flo visits... it's been rough


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

Tonight's the night... got our realtor coming over to sign those papers and get the house on the market.

Our recommendation to ANYONE is to think twice before buying such a big house... it seems like the end all to end all but it's not... it's a pain in the butt!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2003)

HEY ANN!! wow your baby started drivers Ed!! Just think-- on days when  you need something from the grocery store real fast or whatever...you can make him go!!  

GOOD LUCK TONIGHT W/ the realtor!!! You guys are making the right decision!! I really admire ya'll! 

Also~ your meals are looking great girl!!! 
I know what ya mean about aunt Flo keeping you from the gym! She does it to me to.. pains in my side so bad I can't stand up straight!! She needs to get a life huh! LoL

Take care~
AND GOOD LUCK TONIGHT!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks P!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 24, 2003)

I just walked through the lobby and saw BUZZ ALDRIN!!!!

Too cool


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2003)

and who is Buzz A?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 24, 2003)

Name sounds VERY VERY familar B?? But Uh?? Who is he??


----------



## butterfly (Feb 24, 2003)

He was the second man on the moon... he climbed down the ladder right after Neil Armstrong.

http://www.buzzaldrin.com/


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

Big deal.....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 24, 2003)

Ohhh DUH!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 24, 2003)

How was your weekend B? Wasn't yesterday beautiful!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes it was soooo wonderful.  I spent several hours outside washing windows, trimming plants, etc.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, well its frickin freezing here!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2003)

awesome Butterfly!

What a change of weather huh?!! That storm last night was horrible at my house!!! How about you?? Our power went off!! 

Have A Great day..stay dry!


----------



## Fade (Feb 25, 2003)

There was a storm last night?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh my gosh!!! LoL!! Maybe it went around ya'll!!! 
Or do you sleep through storms Fade??
Normally I do..and have no clue ~ But it was Bad, bad at our house!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 25, 2003)

No, no storm last night.  Only some drizzling rain and the cold.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

hey...we finally got some figgi SNOW here! Hey B-
When r u and the family coming up to shred the mountians?


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2003)

Not til this time next year I'm afraid.

Tell me some nice family places to go!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2003)

EVERYBODY is family in Colorado...


IT depends on what y'all are looking for: big resort, small resort, lots or little amenities....you don't need day care, so that isn't much of a requirement.
Copper Mtn is a favorite around here. Lots of different terrain, from mild to wild. Aspen is $$.
I learned to 'board at Winter Park. I like that resort a lot, but not much around it, as in town typ after ski activities. Breckenridge has a great little town with 4 mountains. Damn, now I want to hit the slopes....
http://www.skicolorado.com/

this might help a little!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for the like!  I'll be checking into that once we get all this moving crap over with.


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

HI B!! just wantedt o pop over while I had a few mins to say HI! and check up on ya.. Good luck with the move and selling etc. D.E class eek! I have one that drives.. oye vay! 

back to the grind! take care lady.


be well

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

well ... I just read your post in the nightclub thread.  Sounds like a very interesting evening - sory we weren't there to be part of it.  

I asked in that thread, but I'll ask it here again, what is the difference between a nudie bar and a tittie bar?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> well ... I just read your post in the nightclub thread.  Sounds like a very interesting evening - sory we weren't there to be part of it.
> 
> I asked in that thread, but I'll ask it here again, what is the difference between a nudie bar and a tittie bar?


Some places have tittie bars and some have completely nude places...I think those are BYOB. I am not sure that is what they were talking about but that is my 2 cents.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

so a tittie bar is a bar where the waitress' are topless?  Or the dancers are topless?

Sorry for asking silly questions, but here we're forced to watch the ladies get totally naked.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

ah geez, NT-
you are FORCEd, eh? (get it..'eh'? Canadian speak??)

That must be tough...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

Well yeah ... I'm usually watching hockey when the Mrs. gets the urge to go to the strippers.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

is that some sort of Canadian foreplay?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

he he ... for her, yep!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

something to do with those big sticks?

body checking? etc??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

Just wanted to stop in and say "hi" Butterfly


----------



## butterfly (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey guys, thanks for stopping by!!!

NT... buff is right... a "tittie" bar here is were the dancers are almost nude... they have to wear a g-string.  The nudie bar girls are totally nude and it's BYOB and you get table dances in a private room


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

I just met another couple girls from one of the topless bars in town on fat tuesday at the club. Was told that I should look them up to get free admittance and free drinks...wahoo!
Hiya B!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey B!  

All our lap dances here are done in a private room.  Once again, the Mrs. gets dances I know are illegal where the rules of contact are concerned. 

Burner ... better look them up I think!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

my mother didn't raise no dummy!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

It will have to be in a couple weeks though....I have my state exam next Friday...damn priorities...

First:
 
then:


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2003)

Good thinking burner!

I know exactly what Mrs.NT has to "put up with"


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I know exactly what Mrs.NT has to *"put up with"*



yeah, that's the wording I know she'd use ... and you - NOT! 

She doesn't even go out of her way to get the special treatment.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2003)

Maybe we should seriously think about mtg up at some tropical destination!!!  Sounds like Mrs.NT and I are two peas in a pod and we'd have a BLAST torturing all the on-lookers


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2003)

*TIME FOR AN UPDATE...*


*03/03/03 NUTRITION*

Woke up at 10am

Meal 1: 6 oz chicken breast, 1.5 cups green peas
Meal 2: EAS bar, popcorn
Meal 3: 6 oz lean beef, bun
Meal 4: 2% milk

Water: 3 liters

Not the best start, but it's a start

------------------------------------------
*03/04/03 NUTRITION*

Woke up at 9am

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water, 1 tbs PB
Meal 2: 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn
Meal 3: EAS bar, 1 oz pecans
Meal 4: 6 oz lean beef, bun
Cheat  3 chips ahoy cookies
Meal 5: EAS CarbControl RTD

Water = 3 liters

------------------------------------------
*03/05/03 NUTRITION*

Woke up at 7am

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water, couldn't eat my PB... tummy hurt 
Meal 2: 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup ranch style beans
Meal 3: EAS bar, 1 oz pecans
Meal 5: Myoplex CarbSense RTD
Meal 4: 6 oz lean beef, bun, 2% milk

Water: 4 liters

------------------------------------------
*03/0/03 NUTRITION*

Woke up at 8:30am, went to get an ultrasound on my gall bladder so I couldn't eat before it.

Meal 1: 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green beans
Meal 2: 1 oz pecans, popcorn
Meal 3: Myoplex CarbSense RTD
Meal 4: 2 chicken fajitas w/ cheese, chips

Water: 4 liters 

------------------------------------------
*03/07/03 NUTRITION*

Woke up at 11:00 decided to work from home.

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water
Meal 2: 5 biscuits
Meal 3: Myoplex CarbSense RTD
Meal 4: filet mignon, pasta, mashed potatoes, black bean soup... went to this great Brazilian Restaurant here called Chubaca's... awesome!

Water: 4 liters 

------------------------------------------
*03/08/03 NUTRITION*

Went to bed at 5am, woke up at 10am.

Meal 1: 2 slices toast, 2% milk
Meal 2: Myoplex CarbSense RTD, 1/2 EAS bar
Meal 3: popcorn, M&M's... had these at the Cirque Du Soliel show
Meal 4: 3 slices pizzas

Water: 2 liters 

WAY OFF DIET TODAY!!!

------------------------------------------
*03/0/03 NUTRITION*

Woke up at 12:00.

Meal 1: 3 pancakes w/ syrup 
Meal 2: Myoplex CarbSense RTD
Meal 3: 6 oz garlic roasted chicken breast, 1 cup corn, finished those M&M's

Water: 2 liters 

------------------------------------------
*03/10/03 NUTRITION*

Woke up at 8:30

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water, 1 tbls PB
Meal 2: Went out to lunch... roasted chicken breast, pasta, bread... didn't have much of either, wasn't very good 
1 DE - 3:30pm
Meal 3: Myoplex CarbSense RTD
1 DE - 6:30pm
Meal 4: .5 EAS bar
W/O
Meal 5: 6 oz garlic roasted chicken, 1 cup green peas

Water: 3 liters


------------------------------------------
*03/10/03 WORKOUT*

Legs & Calves

Squats (MAX=185x4)
115x8 (warm up)
135x10
155x7
155x9 

1.25 Laying Leg Curls (MAX=80x6)
60x10
70x10
70x9 (BURN)

Leg Extensions (MAX=90x10)
80x10
80x10 (BURN)
80x10 (BURN)

Seated Calf Raises (MAX=70x14)
60x15
60x10 (BURN)
60x11 (BURN)

Angled Leg Press (MAX=125x6)
85x6  (too much BURNING!!!)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Maybe we should seriously think about mtg up at some tropical destination!!!  Sounds like Mrs.NT and I are two peas in a pod and we'd have a BLAST torturing all the on-lookers


bump... in case you missed this NT


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 11, 2003)

Inch by Inch lifes a cinch right B... I had a few bites of one of those banana/berry fruit expolsion muffins from tim hortons today.. I had to throw it out the window to the crows to keep myself from eating all of it.. oh but its soo good.!I am finding the hardest part for me is startches..breads etc.. sigh.
Hang in there and everything else your doing looks great!

smiles

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Maybe we should seriously think about mtg up at some tropical destination!!!  Sounds like Mrs.NT and I are two peas in a pod and we'd have a BLAST torturing all the on-lookers



dear Mrs. Butterfly ... I did not forget about it ... just busy being house-dad while working from home.

I think you two would get along great     I'd have to make sure I had lots and lots of film ... 

If you have an idea, be sure to send it to us and I'm sure we'd be able to figure something out.


----------



## lina (Mar 11, 2003)

NT are you trying to sway the Butterfly to the other side? 

B, how goes it?  How do you like the DE?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2003)

*03/11/03 NUTRITION*

1 DX - 7:30
Woke up at 8:30
Meal 1: Isopure w/ 2% milk, 1 tbls PB
Meal 2: 6 oz garlic roasted chicken, 1 cup green peas
Meal 3: Myoplex CarbSense RTD
1 DX - 3:30
Meal 4: 7 oz lean beef, bun
W/O
Meal 5: devilled ham sandwich

Water: 4 liters so far


*03/10/03 WORKOUT*

Chest/Shoulders/Biceps

Bench (MAX=110x1)
65x10 (warm-up)
75x9
75x7
75x8

Incline DB Press (MAX=30x6)
15x10
15x10
15x8

DB Lateral Raises (MAX=25x10)
10x10
15x12
20x11

BB Curls (MAX=40x8)
30x12
30x12
30x12

DB Curl (MAX=10x12)
10x12
10x10
10x6 (BURN)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> NT are you trying to sway the Butterfly to the other side?
> 
> B, how goes it?  How do you like the DE?


I'm loving the DX!!!

Just have to figure out what's the best dosage/frequency for me


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey b what is this DX? 

hugs and your rocking!

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

Hoya Eri!
You have cows outside your window?? That must be kind of convenient if you run out of milk in the morning....



Hiya B!

How's your house hunting going? I just closed on my refi. yesterday. It wasn't a huge payment cut, bit I will take what I can for now!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2003)

DX = Dymetadrine Xtreme it's by AST

It's an ECA stack like Xenadrine or Metabolife.  I really like it so far!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hiya B!
> 
> How's your house hunting going? I just closed on my refi. yesterday. It wasn't a huge payment cut, bit I will take what I can for now!


We got an offer on our house yesterday... really crappy though...

It's listed for $357,000 and they offered $315,000... just plain old low-ballin us.  Our agent was mad about it and said he wanted to counter with $3*75*000!  We didn't though, we countered with $355,000 and haven't heard back from them.

We found a house yesterday that we like a lot.  We want to get some more info on it though before we make an offer.

Congrats on the refin... ANY reduction in payments is a good thing!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

wow...I duno about the 'low ballin' you..differetn term...same meaning...


Suprised they aslso didn't put in that y'all pay the closing costs...

We were talkig about Texas's taxes the other day in class...ouch.

Yep, I can afford my cable now!
Wahoo!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2003)

At least we don't have a State Income Tax


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

I still think we are getting the better end of the deal...

...also..we don't have cock roaches the size of volkswagons...


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2003)

LMAO... yeah those things are gross  especially when you are woken up in the middle of the night by one crawling across your back


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

ok, sorry...forget the road trip...no wanna go to Texas.....not enough cans of Raid...


I remember in Basic Training having todo my turn doing KP....you could feel them crawling over your leather combat boots...


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2003)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2003)

*03/12/03 NUTRITION*

1 DX - 7:00
Woke up at 7:45
Meal 1: Isopure w/ water & 2 tsp glutamine, .5 tbls PB
Meal 2: 6 oz garlic roasted chicken, 1 cup ranch style beans
1 DX - 4:00, had a coke
Meal 3: Myoplex CarbSense RTD
Meal 4: EAS bar
Meal 5: 6 oz lean beef, bun

Water: 5 liters 

No workout today, got to rest my aching body!!!

Midnight: heartburn


----------



## butterfly (Mar 13, 2003)

My GI doc wants me to keep track of all my symptoms for the next few weeks so just ignore those entries in my journal


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

Hiya B!
You ok? 
How's life in the space program on this glorius day? 
(I just went to the bank...got to get outside of this recurculated air, artificail light tomb I work in...it is about 70 outside...sunny.....very nice....
always brightens ones day...


----------



## butterfly (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hiya B!
> You ok?
> How's life in the space program on this glorius day?
> ...


I'm fine... doc is just trying to find the right meds for me.

Work id VERY busy!!!

I'm glad I have a window office... I just wish the window would open


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm fine... doc is just trying to find the right meds for me.
> 
> Work id VERY busy!!!
> ...



you could do a very accidental 'oopsie' with teh chair..blame it onmeds the doctor is geing you..and PMS...who would go against you??
Voilla! New window! (require one that opens..)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 13, 2003)

LOL... that's a funny story!

Don't think it would fly though since the windows are those thick office bldg windows... I wish!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

it was only a suggestion...
I am stuck in a windowless dungeon...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 13, 2003)

you have a lot of suggestions stored upstairs there, don't you?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 13, 2003)

I was busy... but now I'm bored 

YES... I DO have things I could be working on but I just don't want to!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

yep, I am an idea man!
Now gimme my coner office over looking some majestic city, corporate spending account, corprorate car, access to corporate house in bahamas, get there by use of corporte jet....oh, and a big phat pay check!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 13, 2003)

*03/13/03 NUTRITION*

1 DX - 7:00
Woke up at 8:00
Meal 1: Isopure w/ water, 1 tbls PB
Meal 2: 6 oz garlic roasted chicken, 1/3 cup corn
1 DX - 4:00
Meal 3: Myoplex CarbSense RTD
Meal 4: 6 oz lean beef, bun

Water: 4 liters

No workout today, still too sore!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 14, 2003)

House update:

We made an offer on a house, they countered, we countered, now we are waiting to hear back


----------



## butterfly (Mar 14, 2003)

We heard their counter-offer and responded with what will hopefully be the final offer...


----------



## butterfly (Mar 14, 2003)

Verdits in... we got the house!

Now we just have to sell the one we're in


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats!!  Now we'll have a place to hang out when we visit the great state of Texas ...


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 15, 2003)

Congratulations B I will keep you in my thoughts for easy move and quicky sell vibes! 

smiles

Eri


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Congratulations B I will keep you in my thoughts for easy move and quicky sell vibes!
> 
> smiles
> ...


Hoya B!
Ditto to what my friend Eri said!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks guys!

Fade is at the house with the inspector... I sure hope he doesn't find anything that'll be too expensive to fix


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 17, 2003)

Congrats Butterfly and Fade!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2003)

CONGRATS B~~ YEAH~! Where at?? Does Cory have to change schools?? DETAILS!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks you two!!!  We are excited!

The whole reason we had to go with an older home rather than building a new one was so that Cory would NOT have to change schools.  He's happy... he gets to stay by his friends AND he gets a pool


----------



## butterfly (Mar 17, 2003)

Here's a pic of the covered patio... all it needs is a ceiling fan!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 17, 2003)

and pool


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2003)

hey...I like that house too!
Looks like y'all can have great sumer bbq's there!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 17, 2003)

It's really only too cold to be outside 2-3 months of the year... so the rest of the time we'll be able to enjoy the patio/pool area.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 17, 2003)

The kitchen is exactly to my taste... kind of dark and needs a new dishwasher but, it'll do for now...


----------



## butterfly (Mar 17, 2003)

cute breakfast area... not sure about the wallpaper and paneling...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2003)

yeah...might have to ditch the 'i'm old and like country' motiff..


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Awesome house Butterfly~~ CONGRATS!! You guys are going to have a Blast in that pool! I'm soo happy Cory gets to stay with his friends! Thats great!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

yeah...he's gonna be even more of a hit with the girls...mention having a pool.....


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

...and don't forget about that spa!!!

"Hey baby, want to come over and hang out in our hot tub  "

What a little stud he is


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

ah hell...I thought tht was in invite for me.....
I know you HAVE to know some cute, SINGLE women....hook a brotha up!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

a hot tub!!!!   ... I'd make sure Cory knows the 'bathing suits at all times' rule!    It is way too easy to get addicted to going in naked.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ah hell...I thought tht was in invite for me.....
> I know you HAVE to know some cute, SINGLE women....hook a brotha up!



we know a few we could introduce you to ... but you wouldn't want to bring them home to momma


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

adult party @ B & Fade's place!
BYOB...bring your own babe...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> we know a few we could introduce you to ... but you wouldn't want to bring them home to momma


what? They are not good catholic girls?


hey..less talk...more action!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> adult party @ B & Fade's place!
> BYOB...bring your own babe*S*...



I made a slight correction ...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

I didn't want to sound selfish...take too much of the hot tub...


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> adult party @ B & Fade's place!
> BYOB...bring your own babe...


ABSOLUTELY!!!

And what's up with this about a 'bathing suits at all times' rule???  I've never heard of such a hideous rule!

OH... wait... you meant you the KIDS!!!  Ok then, I'll go along with it then


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

haven't heard much input from B...wonder if she realizes we are planning the house warming party w/out her...

Who's bringing the steaks? Chicken? Cole slaw and potato sald? (It IS Texas....'slaw and potato slad are mandatory..)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ABSOLUTELY!!!
> 
> And what's up with this about a 'bathing suits at all times' rule???  I've never heard of such a hideous rule!
> ...



yeah that was for the under age parental rule are in effect.
Now..after hours rules...clothing...optional...not required or wanted...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ABSOLUTELY!!!
> 
> And what's up with this about a 'bathing suits at all times' rule???  I've never heard of such a hideous rule!
> ...



Yep ... more specifically, Cory's RULE.    As a parent of such a fine looking and well mannered young man, that rule is a must!  

As for adults, never heard of such a rule ... I think the rule is exactly the opposite to be honest.  If you bring a bathing suit, it may be used for .......... uummmm .......... well, you could ummmm .... not sure.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

How do we get Matt (Stacey's better half) to agree to the no bathing suit rule?  Any ideas?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

well...just seeing all the other hot ladies there...in their B-day suits..sure will be no problem..


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

I don't think he's worried about other women, he's worried about guys like you, Fade and I leering ...... I mean admiring her fine physique.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> How do we get Matt (Stacey's better half) to agree to the no bathing suit rule?  Any ideas?


I don't think that would ever happen!!!  He's way too possessive of his little prize


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I don't think he's worried about other women, he's worried about guys like you, Fade and I leering ...... I mean admiring her fine physique.


No I'm not naive... fade would never leer at another woman... especially in front of me!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

Guess I should post this...

*03/17/03 WORKOUT*

Back

Bent Over Rows (MAX=don't remember)
30x12 (warm-up)
40x15
50x11
50x8

Front Pull Downs (MAX=don't remember)
70x10
60x11
60x12

Cable Rows (MAX=120x10)
80x11
80x9
80x10

One-Arm DB Rows (MAX=35x10)
20x12
20x15
20x12


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

OMG!!! I can't believe I'm first seeing a
ll this!!! LMAO!!!! 

hehehehe,....we just won't tell Matt... But I am To Modest to go in topless..sorrry dudes!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Awesome workout B!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> OMG!!! I can't believe I'm first seeing a
> ll this!!! LMAO!!!!


What's that


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

HUh?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Ohhh..lMAO

I couldn't believe I didn't see all that hot tub talk before now!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> OMG!!! I can't believe I'm first seeing a
> ll this!!! LMAO!!!!
> 
> hehehehe,....we just won't tell Matt... But I am To Modest to go in topless..sorrry dudes!


huh? The good looking, gorgeous woman...with the implants is self concious? Ok, I think I may have heard it all now. Wait. Yep. Definately heard it all...


Oh, And I wouldn't call it: leering It would be more like openly admiring and offering our own personal compliments to her hard earned physiqye:
Wow: (enter name of lady being 'critiqued') very nice abs, arms, delts, etc...

Positive feedback.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

Me neither!  

Burner started the party talk, Butterfly ok'ed it and now it's time to make it so!  he he

We (the Mrs. and I) usually are staring/admiring together, so I don't get into trouble.    So ... we have Burner, B, Fade and Stacey.  If you're going in a bathing suit, wouldn't Matt come then?  Perhaps all the nudity might scare him off ... he he


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> huh? The good looking, gorgeous woman...with the implants is self concious? Ok, I think I may have heard it all now. Wait. Yep. Definately heard it all...
> 
> 
> ...



Leering wasn't quite the word I was looking for  ... you are right, openingly admiring ...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

see? It's all in the verbage!
you forgot some of your 'catholic' friends for burner...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

good catholic girls ... of course!  

and yeah, what Burner said 'self conscious' ... what that bod??  Come on, who are you trying to kid Stacey.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

g-r-e-a-t catholic girls.....have 'em bring those school uniform skirts and knee high socks too...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

LoL! Ya Matt would come toooooo!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

Why would they need uniforms??  it's naked hottubbing!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

well, they won't be in the tub the WHOLE time, would they? I do not think they'd like to roam around butt nekkid all night long...then agan...maybe they would!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

oh yeah....great looking workout, B!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

There are bunches of private schools here in Houston... plenty of young girls for you to GET SHOT DOWN BY!!!

j/k you little perv


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oh yeah....great looking workout, B!


THANKS!  Got this crick in my neck/back today


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

OK... let's plan this for end of July... it'll be nice and hot by then and NOONE will want to wear ANY clothes then


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

you weren't referring to...me..were you?
What. like Texas Christian College or something along those lines??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

well...what id someone...is requested TO wear clothes???


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

if it's that hot, no one will want to hot tub ... but no one will want to wear clothes!  Excellent idea B!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

they DO have a nice, cool pool.....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

wait...wait...cold water...shrinkage....
danm......


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

The spa IS attached to the pool... how about water volleyball!?!?!

OF COURSE I was talking to you B


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

With the temps 110 in the day the water will be nice and warm in the evenings


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

aaahhhhh ... naked water volleyball!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well...what if someone...is requested TO wear clothes???


We won't invite anyone like that


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wait...wait...cold water...shrinkage....
> danm......


cold water also = hard nipples


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We won't invite anyone like that


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok, just make it so it's boy - girl across the net...
seeing NT spike that ball across from cuold leave permanant mental scars!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We won't invite anyone like that


well then I better work on my cardio!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

yep ... I better bring out the skipping rope and fine tune the 6 pack ... he he


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

we could also test out Mrs. NT's new floatation devices.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

I just wanna get rid of my 'keg'.....pony keg, but keg just the same...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> we could also test out Mrs. NT's new floatation devices.


do they also have enough 'shelf space' to sit drinks on them?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm sure they will ... for everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

wow..now if she can cook...she's perfect...you lucky bugger..


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm sure she can cook in all the right ways


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2003)

you bet she can .... and does.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2003)

morning, all-
just checking in from home...before I hit the books!
two out of my five person study group just passed her exam yesterday...so. I HVE got to pass!
have a great day!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> morning, all-
> just checking in from home...before I hit the books!
> two out of my five person study group just passed her exam yesterday...so. I HVE got to pass!
> have a great day!


Well, did you pass???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2003)

ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY!!!!!!!!!!

How are ya honey??


----------



## butterfly (Mar 20, 2003)

Stressed!

The man we want to buy that house from says he's already giving us the house at such a low price he doesn't want to spend any more fixing the few things the inspector said needed to be fixed.

It's BULLSHIT!!!

I told my realtor that he may think $162,000 is a low price but we think it's a reasonable and fair price. 

I think that the house sitting on the market for over 120 days before someone made an offer is a good indicator that $175,000 was just too much for that house... consider the age of it and the work that still needs to be done to it like new carpet and tile and it needs a new dishwasher. 

We feel what we are asking for is minimal and if he doesn't want to work with us then maybe it isn't the house for us and we'll find something else.  After all, we are in no hurry to move since we haven't even come close to selling our house.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2003)

*03/20/03 WORKOUT*

Chest/Shoulders/Biceps/Triceps

Bench (MAX=110x1)
65x12 (warm-up)
75x8
75x9
75x8

Incline DB Press (MAX=30x6)
15x15
20x9
20x6

DB Lateral Raises (MAX=25x10)
15x12
15x13
20x9

Skull Crushes (MAX=30x10)
20x15
30x6
30x4 (to failure)

BB Curls (MAX=40x8)
30x15
40x10
40x8 (to failure)

DB Curl (MAX=10x12)
10x12
10x12
10x6


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

WOW B~ SORRY That guy is stressing you guys out like this. That is total crap!! He probably was asking way to much for that house, If I were you guys I would keep looking.. Even though it is a Great house!

Good Luck!

Hugs to you!


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2003)

Hiya B Howz things? Wow I can't believe the prices for houses in your area. In Mass. they are ridiculous! That's why I'll be living at home with my parents for a while Ah well, Have a great day!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah... we do get a lot of house for the money compared to the rest of the country.  It's all good for us though 

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 30, 2003)

Been sick with the flu and an ear & sinus infection since Monday night... hence the reason no workouts.

Not feeling 100% yet so it'll be a few more days before I get back in the gym... still feeling a bit dizzy


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey B~ Hope you get to feeling better soon honey!!!
Take good care of yourself!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 31, 2003)

feel better Ann.. its stinks to be down doesn't it! will keep ya in my thoughts.

hugs

Eri'


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey B~ I know your not feeling tooooo hot, but isn't it BEAUTIFUL outside!!!! 
Has your house had any offers lately? HOPE SO! 
Take care sweetie!


----------



## lina (Mar 31, 2003)

Feel better B!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 31, 2003)

Thanks guys!  Think I'm going to have to make myself actually go into the office tomorrow 

Had 2 offers on the house but they were both too low... we have a number that we have to get so we're holding out.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2003)

oH NO.. sorry you have to go into work tomorrow girl..that stinks! Maybe you won't have to be there all day!!
Get weLL!!

Thats good you guys are holding off.. GET WHAT U WANT!!! 

HUGS~~ xoxo


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2003)

Hiya B!
Sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well...there seems to be a bit of that going around?
One of the waitresses had an ear infection this past weekend...

Hope you get over it soon! Maybe getting out of the house will make you feel a little better? 
Sometimes after I've been sick a couple days and stuck in the house, that hot shower and going out makes me feel better...


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

Well I'm at work  but I do feel a little better.  It's good to see my friends again and chat about what's been going on.

Feel really tired and my throat hurts when it hasn't hurt in days... weird???

At least it's a beautiful day!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey girl..
Take your vitamins! ( I know ya do)

Thats weird your throat hurts more today..hmmm?

ITS VERY PRETTY OUT THOUGH~ YOUR RIGHT 

Hope ya feel better soon!~ Can you go home early?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks Stacey!  You're always here for me!!!

Can't leave early but I'm going to leave right at 5:00 though.  Fade went to your neck of the woods to see Tyler so I think I'll take Cory out to dinner for some Mom/Son time 

He's growing up too fast... just wait til you got one of your own, you'll see   Think I'll let him drive too!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey B!
Gald that you are feeling a bit better!
Are you sucking on throat louzengers? Those tend to help...all that water drinking doesn't coat the throat...
(hey that rhymed)


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2003)

Sore throat went away!

Couldn't get to sleep last night... it was like 3am before I finally dozed off 

Had computer problems and the tech lady brough me a new computer and had to move all my data over so I've been trying to re-install all my special software (the stuff that's not standard) and get things organized... what a pain!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks Stacey!  You're always here for me!!!
> 
> Can't leave early but I'm going to leave right at 5:00 though.  Fade went to your neck of the woods to see Tyler so I think I'll take Cory out to dinner for some Mom/Son time
> ...



Hey Darlin'~ of course I am~~ You are for me too! 
Sorry~ I just saw this!! 
How did your dinner go last night w/ Cory? He is growing up fast!!! WoW!

I know, I'll be saying that one day tooooo


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Ann!  

Just wanted to stop by and say HI! 
Hope your cold will be better soon! And that you get a great offer on the house!! 

Hey, if you're interested in tennis, watch the Davis Cup on TV this weekend.. I'll be dancing there! 

Take care sugah, 
Jenny


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 3, 2003)

You better yet Ann? I hate when I am down with a cold.. some freinds of ours just returned ,...well two weeks or so ago from Mainland China and now they all have SARS??? latest rumor here on the island of course..[I am assuming this part tho as we have not heard from them since they left for their trip to visit family in China but we know they are home, not answering the phone or anything?? ( they are the only 4 cases on the island so far that I know of.) the schools have sent home notices notifying parents and the school they mentioned in the letter is the school our friends daughters go to... but nothing has been closed. they own a restaurant but its been closed since they left on thier trip.. ( I'm going on a limb here saying it is them but they are the only people we know of that has been to the proviences that were infected in China..withen the last 4-6 weeks.]  sigh..

Anyway I certainly do hope you are feeling bettah!!! hugs

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Apr 3, 2003)

What is SARS???  I haven't of it...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2003)

hey woman.. how ya feeling???!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 3, 2003)

yes B how you feeling today?? 

s.a.r.s is the severe acute respiratory syndrome.  its all over the news? we have had 6 deaths in canada thus far and world wide there are 78 deaths and over 2300 people have the illness.. it came from China. 

hugs
Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't watch the news...

That SARS sounds scary


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 3, 2003)

actually that is funny you say that as I do not watch television either.. ( although hubs has  a bigscreen??) but I had heard about it from word of mouth and then the notice came home from the kids school and then I put on cnn.. and BAM paranoia set it.. gee and I wonder why I DON'T watch the news on a daily basis.

sweetie you aren't missing anything.. so far so could all cases are being treated here and all is clear as of today. sigh of relief

huggies

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Apr 4, 2003)

It's never fun to get notes like that sent home from school with your KIDS!!!  I feel for ya!!!

My son says they've been doing drills at school on how to "lock down" 

I'm glad we got him a cell phone cause if something did happen I'd go nuts not being able to get in touch with him.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2003)

Butterfly~ thats very smart of you guys to get him the cell phone! Omg..are they really teaching them the "lock down" wow..thats kinda scary ya know..but good to know they will know what to do if something were to happen

Hope you guys have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well, did you pass???



Hiya B!
Let me up date this:
YES! Yesterday! Wahoo! I have an interview Monday afternoon witha Remax company. The guy I spoke with / met is also fairly young and seems nice. he seemed interested in talking with me and thinks I will do great! I am also going to be speaking with my buddy's hiring broker as well. I was definately going to go and work with his company, but I began to think.
(scary?)
He works with his mother and wife. I kinda feel like an outider looking in? Does that make sense? They have their little group and I do not think I would be in there...plus the fisrt time I spoke with their hiring broker, I didn't really get a warm fuzzy feeling with her. I may have just read her wrong. I want to interview a couple different brokers before I sign on. A 'plus'....that first guy...there is going to be a Starbucks in the same building! Wahoo!


You feeling better?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 9, 2003)

I like ReMax!  Used them last time we moved and are using them now, too.  I'd definitely take some time interviewing and consider your future with each firm... Good luck!!!

I'm better!  My ear/sinus infection is gone but my tummy/esophagus is sore from the procedure Monday.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 9, 2003)

B ... we almost thought about going to Hedo again in June.  LOL

we found a TA that could get us there for just about $4500 CAD.  

A couple we met there last time is going to hedo in June for $2600.  You might want to look into it ... I think you'd have a great time!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for the tip!  

Unfortunately, we aren't going anywhere this summer if we don't get that house sold


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

Hiya B!
I had my interview w/ a Remax shop the other day. I like what he had to say, and the location is with upper priced houses...

The one scary drawback..is that there is a 800.00 monthly desk fee...damn...that's more than my home mortgage...
I still need to interview w/ my friend's brokerage...their fee is only 80.00 per month...
I need to find where I think I will be happier and get better support..if more support w/ Remax...I'll go there.

Glad to hear that your ear is better!
Wel, I got all the crap foods out of my system..after an indulgent weekend...and am doing a 'ewlcome back to the gym' light week at the gym this week...next Sunday...hold on to your lifting straps...'cause Burner's gonna be movin!

Have a great day!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 10, 2003)

seems like I got to post this somewhere in order to put it in my sig...


----------



## butterfly (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hiya B!
> I had my interview w/ a Remax shop the other day. I like what he had to say, and the location is with upper priced houses...
> 
> ...


Don't forget that the real estate market is booming here in Houston!  I'm sure you could find a job here


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

Will definately keep that in mind!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 11, 2003)

It's sooo purty outside... think I'll be gettin outta here soon!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2003)

AAHHHHH!!!!!!!

MY EMAIL IS DOWN TODAY!!!!!!!!!

I FEEL SOOOO LOST!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2003)

I LOVE YOUR NEW SIG!!!  

How are ya B? Have a good weekend?? Hope soooo!
We had our first walk through at our house this morning~ That was fun!  It looks sooo purty! 

Take care darlin'


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks!

Had a great weekend!  Went shopping yesterday while the guys where out paintballing.

1st walk thru... how fun!!!  Don't forget to take some pics!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey girlie~ Glad you had a great weekend
Paintballing ~ OUCH! 

I have a ton of pics!! I will mail ya some soon, kay!  

Talk to ya soon!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2003)

Did you use a digital camera or a regular one?  If you used a regular one don't forget to get the pics put on a disc when you get them developed... then you don't have to worry about trying to scan them.

Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2003)

Hiya B!
They went and played paintball! I love that! My team and are going back to Oklahoma for D-Day for Memorial Day Weekend again! (If I get any money coming in..)

What? Stace! You aren't sharing with the rest of us? We wanna see too!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2003)

Hey Butterfly~ I used a regular camera.. I'll get them put on a disc.. then I won't have to worry about sending it to you..right? I can just do it from my computer here?!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Butterfly~ I used a regular camera.. I'll get them put on a disc.. then I won't have to worry about sending it to you..right? I can just do it from my computer here?!


Exactly!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hiya B!
> They went and played paintball! I love that! My team and are going back to Oklahoma for D-Day for Memorial Day Weekend again! (If I get any money coming in..)


They love it and go whenever they can...  they also both referee games for the owner... then they get free stuff  

Cory got poison ivy this time... poor kid


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm finally feeling better with the exception of Aunt Flo visiting  so I've been taking my DX again and trying to get my diet back on track.  Here's how it went today...

*NUTRITION 4/16/03*
2 DX
Isopure w/ water

6oz grilled chicken breast
penne pasta w/alfredo sauce

1 DX

1oz pecans
EAS bar

Myoplex Carb Sense RTD

Had some Cheez-its on the way to the gym

6-7oz lean beef with bun

water = 4 liters


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

so...he's all splotchy with that calmine lotion stuff now?
When we came back from Oklahoma from a tournement...I got attacked by chiggers...that was miserable...
all across my beltline...itched for days...

Don't you play? I know some tenacious women on the field!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

is that enough cals? That doens't dsound like a lot of food...

isn't alfredo..bad 4 u? I wanna know...I LOVE that stuff!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2003)

*WORKOUT 04/16/03*

Back

Bent Over Rows (MAX=don't remember)
50x12
50x10
50x12

One-Arm DB Rows (MAX=35x10)
20x12
20x12
20x12

Front Pull Downs (MAX=don't remember)
60x10
60x10
60x10

Cable Rows (MAX=120x10)
90x10
90x9
90x7

Aunt Flo is visiting so I couldn't push myself... just didn't have it in me   but at least I made it to the gym


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm sure the Alfredo sauce is FULL of carbs!  Don't know about the cal...

I don't play paintball b/c 1) it hurts when those things hit you and 2) you should see the welps and bruises they make


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2003)

Heya Girl.. No kidding.. paintball hurts!!!! 

hey aunt flo's visting me too.. that bitch!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2003)

OMG the PAINS that woman causes  

Too bad we can't make her go visit some of the guys around here


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2003)

*NUTRITION 4/17/03*
2 DX
Isopure w/ water

1/3 cup Ranch Style Beans

6oz grilled chicken breast
EAS bar

1 DX

1oz pecans
Myoplex Carb Sense RTD

6oz tender loin

water = 4 liters


----------



## lina (Apr 16, 2003)

How are things with you? ...and your other half?

Hope things are well..


----------



## butterfly (Apr 17, 2003)

*NUTRITION 4/18/03*
2 DX
Isopure w/ water
1 tbls PB

6oz grilled chicken breast
1 cup corn

1 DX
EAS bar

Myoplex Carb Sense RTD

Dinner???

water = 4 liters


----------



## butterfly (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> How are things with you? ...and your other half?
> 
> Hope things are well..


I'm busy with work and thinking about how to decorate the new house (we close next week).  Also, stressing a bit over not having sold our current house.

Fade is enjoying not having to work  and getting ready to take some classes.  He's got a long list of projects to complete on the new house before we can move in, too.

How are you?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> OMG the PAINS that woman causes
> 
> Too bad we can't make her go visit some of the guys around here



what?!?! Are you silly??? We SHARE that pain with you! IN more ways than one!


paintball rules! Welts? here's an idea...
(don't get hit!)

I might get to play next weekend with my team..will be nice..

well, as far as the gym goes...isn't there some truth in: "A bad workout is better than NO workout?"

you'll be back kicking major bootie next week!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 21, 2003)

They like to play with these guys that play tournaments all the time... so of course they are going to get hit  

I don't feel like doing much of anything these days...


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2003)

*04/22/03 WORKOUT*

Legs & Calves

Squats (MAX=185x4)
95x12 (warm up)
115x10
135x8
155x6
135x6 

1.25 Laying Leg Curls (MAX=80x6)
60x9
60x10
70x7

Leg Extensions (MAX=110x10)
80x12
80x11 
80x8 

Seated Calf Raises (MAX=70x14)
65x12
65x8 
45x9

*Damn good workout!!!  Already hurts to sit down on the toilet *


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2003)

*NUTRITION 4/22/03*
2 DX
Isopure w/ water
2 slices ww toast

6oz grilled chicken breast
1 cup green peas

1 DX
Myoplex Carb Sense RTD

8oz grilled chicken breast
2 tortillas
bite of Cory's chocolate Easter bunny... yummy!

Workout!

8oz grilled chicken breast
2 tortillas
Isopure RTD w/ 2 tsp Glutamine

water = 5 liters


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

*04/23/03 WORKOUT*

Chest/Shoulders/Biceps

Bench (MAX=110x1)
65x10 (warm-up)
75x10
75x9
75x8

Incline DB Press (MAX=30x6)
15x12
20x10
20x11

DB Side Lateral Raises (MAX=25x10)
20x10
20x10
20x8

Upright Rows (MAX=???)
30x10
30x12
40x11
50x8

BB Curls (MAX=40x8)
30x12
30x10
30x9

Concentration Curl (MAX=???)
10x12

ForeArm Curl
10x12


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

*NUTRITION 4/23/03*

Got up late this morning... kind of threw me off my scheduled eating times.

2 DX
Isopure w/ water
2 eggs

EAS bar

1 DX
1oz pecans
Myoplex Carb Sense RTD

1 cup corn

Workout!

6oz grilled chicken breast
1 tortillas
1 cup blackeye peas

water = 3 liters


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey B!
How's the house hunting going???
Have a good Easter?
"bite of Cory's chocolate Easter bunny... yummy!"
**you ate the ear..didn't you....


Looking like you are kicking arse!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

We close Thurs at 3:15pm on the new house... still need to sell the current one!

Love them chocolate bunnies


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

hey! Congrats! Too bad I a cannot buy / sell in Texas....I'd takre real good care of y'all!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 25, 2003)

I know you would!!!  Why do you think I keep trying to get you to move to Houston


----------



## butterfly (Apr 25, 2003)

*NUTRITION 4/24/03*

2 DX
Isopure w/ water

6oz chicken breast, 1 cookie 

1 DX
2 chicken fajitas
chile con queso and chips
_Went to celebrate closing on the new house!_ 

8oz low acid OJ
2 crackers

water = 3 liters

I could have sworn I ate more then that  must've missed something.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS ON CLOSING ON YOUR NEW HOME!!! YEAH!! ENJOY!!
We closed friday morning at 9am!  

YOUR WORKOUTS/meals are  LOOKING GREAT GIRL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I know you would!!!  Why do you think I keep trying to get you to move to Houston


I thought you had this insatiable need to hook me up witha  Texas cutie???


Hey B & S!...wait a sec...might need to rephrase that..
Butterfly and Stacey!
Double congrats to the both of you! When do we get pics of the new 'cribs?!?!
House warming parties????

Oh, that open house fell through...
 Oh well..there will be more. I went over Friday afternoon to pick up the signs and materials, and when got there, my frined's mother (who holds the listing) said that the old woman who lives there didn't want to have the open house. The house was built in 1895 and is filled w/ antiques, and was afraid something would either get broken or stolen.
Dianne was tlaking w/ another high speed realtor, he aked if I had a buisness card yet. Said notyet, need a pic first. Anyway, said as soon as I get a card, put it in his box and he will let me sit in on all his open houses...
It is good to be friendly, sometimes.


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

Congrats B!

When is the open house and do we get to see pics?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2003)

THANK YOU BURNER!! 

Sorry about the open house not happening..but there will be plenty more in your future


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Congrats B!
> 
> When is the open house and do we get to see pics?


Thanks!

It's old and ugly right now... built in 1978.  I'll post before and after pics after we are done remodeling.

The pool and patio are about the only things worth looking at


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks Burner!

Just be patient, keep yours eyes open for opportunities and the new career will work out great for you


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Congrats on the new houses ladies. I am jealous   I agree with the others here...I wanna see pic when you can!!


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks!
> 
> It's old and ugly right now... built in 1978.  I'll post before and after pics after we are done remodeling.
> ...



I know you will make it look nice since I see you have a flair for decorating.  Yes, make sure do take lots of pics and maybe we'll see your pics on Christopher Lowell or HGTV!

I had some before/after pics taken of our house and I was going to send them to Christopher Lowell but never got my arse together to do it... I really had the decorater's bug 2 years ago and I think I'm getting it again so I'll have to dig them up, have them scanned (before I had digital camera) and post em here...


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I know you will make it look nice since I see you have a flair for decorating.  Yes, make sure do take lots of pics and maybe we'll see your pics on Christopher Lowell or HGTV!
> 
> I had some before/after pics taken of our house and I was going to send them to Christopher Lowell but never got my arse together to do it... I really had the decorater's bug 2 years ago and I think I'm getting it again so I'll have to dig them up, have them scanned (before I had digital camera) and post em here...


That would be great!!!  Please do find and post them... I need all the inspiration I can get!

I actually contacted some of those shows on HGTV like Decorators Challenge and Designing for the Sexes but none of them have plans to come to Houston   I'll keep checking though


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

Hi Butterfly......how's your new home, must be exciting for you.....I just wanted to let you know I'm glad you posted about IM, I would gladly welcome your advice and criticism, I'm a beginner at this and the more info I have the better........thanks.....have a great day


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2003)

Thanks for stopping in, katie!

Guess I better start posting my meals again... you know, to set a good example for you beginners


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks for stopping in, katie!
> 
> Guess I better start posting my meals again... you know, to set a good example for you beginners


That would be great, maybe I could get some new ideas, instead of eggs, tuna, chicken, eggs, tuna, chicken, Oh and protein powder..........


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

Hey B!
So...when do we get the house warming party? After the remodel?


----------



## Fade (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what?!?! Are you silly??? We SHARE that pain with you! IN more ways than one!
> 
> 
> ...


Cory, myself and this other guy played a tourny last Sunday and won. We each got a $270.00 marker. Still can't believe it. We've never played in a tournament before.


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

sweet, fade!
We are going to D-Day in Ok for Memorial Day weekend. 
Y'all ought to maybe think about it!
http://www.oklahomadday.com/files/index1A.html


----------



## Fade (May 3, 2003)

I wish I could but we have family get togethers then.


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

too bad. Will post pix when we get back!


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2003)

We'll be moving around Memorial Day weekend, too... and $$ is tight...


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

As soon as I figure out how to export my meals from my PDA then I'll post 'em and be up-to-date


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

It's been going something like this...

wake up, take meds
hour later take more meds w/ Isopure shake maybe 1 tbls PB
get to work, have 2 slices ww toast
chicken for lunch maybe some corn or peas
EAS bar or Myoplex RTD or both for snack
chicken or lean beef for dinner
more meds
bedtime

lots and lots of water


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

hiya B!
Now not sure if I will be going to that paint ball tourney myself..damn budget...

If were closer, I'd offer to help y'all move!
I posted in Stacey's journal...but I've got two open houses this weekend! Wish me luck!
See that you put your pic back in your avatar!
looking great as always!


----------



## butterfly (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Burner!

Good luck with the open houses... I'll be sending positive vibes your way


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2003)

good afternoon B!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

Hey B!
Must have already gotten those vibes early....I am in a terrific mood right now! Keep 'em coming!

Hoping I get some good leads for clients!

so..what are y'all doing for mom's day, or is a suprise?


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2003)

Hey NT   tell the Mrs HI for me!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey B!
> Must have already gotten those vibes early....I am in a terrific mood right now! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> ...


We are going to take Fade's 90 yr old grandmother to lunch... then I'll probably paint some more in the new house.


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2003)

Certainly will my dear ...


----------



## katie64 (May 9, 2003)

Hi B, sent you a PM honey, let me know.........K


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2003)

Just sent you a reply


----------



## Fade (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We are going to take Fade's 90 yr old grandmother to lunch... then I'll probably paint some more in the new house.


I really don't like painting. Already had my fill of it.


----------



## katie64 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2003)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY BUTTERFLY!!!

Hope ALL your boys treat ya Great!!!
Take care!!!

Love ya!


----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2003)

Thanks Katie & Stacey... I really appreciate it!!!

We took John's 90 yr old grandmother out for a steak dinner and then we finished painting Tyler's room... it's cool, I'll take some pics when it done.


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

Hey honey!! I'm glad you had a great Mothers Day!!   WoW 90 Years old.. how wonderful!!! I am sure she enjoyed that! 

We took my mom to The Olive Garden.. thats where she picked! 

Can't wait to see pics!! I am getting mine devoloped this week,  THEY HAVE actually made it to my purse now, LoL~~ Soo that will be done.. then I can get them on here! 

have a great day!


----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2003)

You're just teasing me with those pics... you know I'm dying to see your house and it'll probably be next week before you post them


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

Lmao!! No I swear!! I have know Idea whats on this roll of film though.. I know there has to be a few pics of my house!   I do know that there is a picture of Cody (My dog/son..lol) and myself in bluebonnets close to my grannys farm!  I will take it tomorrow.. and get it back wed. at lunch.. and have on here wedneday.. PROMISE


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

yeah! PICS! We want pics! (how 'bout that..actually asking for pics of something of yours OTHER than of you...)


Hey, did u see my goofy looking mug in my journal?
Don't I look like a realtor?


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Butterfly, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that uses EAS or Myoplex..........how are you???????


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2003)

Hey Katie!!!

I'm doing good... super busy at work right now... deadlines and all   And I've got to spend all weekend painting the new house cause the new carpet is coming next week  

I'm hoping to squeeze in some time to start that leg challenge but I'm not sure it's going to happen... I'll let you know if I go for it 

I was thinking of trying to recruit some more players from here... what do ya think?


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2003)

Oh yeah... there are some here at IM that are totally against EAS bars and the like but there are plenty of others that have a different opinion on them.  It really needs to be up to you whether you incorporate them into your diet or not.


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Leg Challenge, prolly by the 1st of June, great idea on getting some others, I'll try too.........working hard on your house, I've been renovating too.........I love doing that kind of stuff, I'd love to buy old homes and fix them up..........your house sounds great, movings hard but the results are alwasy nice........how's your house biatch


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

What are the meds for, are you OK


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2003)

Ann, we have a problem!!   Or I HAVE a problem..lol..
GET THIS: I go to walgreens after work to get my film and the disk.. well them DUMBASSES Got my film done alright..but forgot to do my disk.. I AM MAD... and they said there was nothing they could do to make one now.. WHAT SHOULD I DO?? I have my pics here, and theres no scanner in my office.. I will see if My sisters scanner is working.. (but shes at MD ANDERSON Right now..she volunteers there every day when not at college for a breast cancer dr. (her major)

ANYWAY~ ANY SUGGESTIONS???????????????


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2003)

Stacey... That sucks about the disc   looks like you'll have to wait for your sister to be able to help you scan them.

Fade's 90 yr old grandmother still volunteers at MD Anderson!  Wonder if you sister and her have ever run into each other???


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2003)

B~ hey girl!! Ya Hopefully my sis will help me...she can be a little brat!!!

WOW his 90 yr old Grandma STILL voluteers there..thats awesome!!!! 
They may run into each other sometime... her name is shara!

She volunteers for a breast cancer dr.

Hope u have a great weekend!


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

Hey Ann! 

Hope you had a great weekend! 

Jen


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

Hey Ann

If I mail you my pictures.. do u think you could put them on here for me???? Let me know if it would be to much trouble please!!


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2003)

That's no problem, Stacey!!!  I'll even burn them all onto a CD so you'll have them all forever   I'll email you my address.


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Ann!
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend!
> ...


It was good!

Did lots of painting and swimming 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

Butterfly~~ Omg Your the best!!!! Are you sure it won't be a problem, I know your busy with your house!?!! 
Ohhh Let me pm you my new email address.. My hotmail one I can't get onto at work.. and only check it on the weekends.. they have a firewall up here now.. 

 GLAD YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND!!


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2003)

Firewalls can really suck sometimes!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

hellya~~~ I can't get on anywhere, I'm shocked I can still get on here!!!!! I Hope I don't ginks myself!


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2003)

Yeah, that would SUCK!!!  I'd miss you so much if you weren't around during the day


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2003)

well happy Wednesday B!  

How are things on the home front?


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2003)

Hey NT!

Getting the new carpet installed today!!!  Can't wait to see it!!!

How's the Mrs? and J?


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah, that would SUCK!!!  I'd miss you so much if you weren't around during the day



AWWW Thanks honey!!! I would MISS YOU TOOOO!! I would go nuts if I couldn't come on here!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

Awesome~~~ New carpet!!! Thats Exciting!! What Color???? 

I JUST PUT THE PICTURES IN THE MAIL!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey NT!
> 
> Getting the new carpet installed today!!!  Can't wait to see it!!!
> ...



everyone is good - other than the mother daughter spat this morning ... he he 

Yeah .. what colour carpet are you putting in?


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2003)

Great!  Hopefully I'll get them tomorrow... Friday at the latest, I'm sure.  Do you want me to post them in your journal or start a new thread somewhere or what?  You could start a thread in Member's Pics and let peeps know the pics are coming soon.

Just let me know


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Awesome~~~ New carpet!!! Thats Exciting!! What Color????
> 
> I JUST PUT THE PICTURES IN THE MAIL!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!



did you slip in some updated Stacey pics?


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

butterfly~~ Thank you so much!!!!  
I will start a thread in the members pic section!! 

NT! I did put in 2 pics of me at Easter..I'm w/ My mom in one, and My granny in the other..
BUT.. I look different now.. even peeps at work are saying that.. I am TAN!! AND my hair is more brownish/red now!!   And I am leaning out from all this cardio.. 
More pics OF Just me, where u can see my improvements in some kind of workout clothes are coming at the End of June!


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2003)

It's a DuPont StainMaster Frieze... it's a bit too pinky but it's pretty close to the soft brown we chose.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

I REALLY LIKE THAT COLOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Good Choice.. wheres it all going???


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2003)

New carpet is in the:
Bedrooms
Hallway
Study
Dining
Media (aka formal living room  )

We are going to put a dark hardwood floor (like Mahogony) down in the entry, den, kitchen & breakfast area... 

New tile for our bath, the kids bath and utility room...

But that probably won't happen for a few months and after we sell the big house.  But that's ok, between the new carpet and freshly painted walls I can live with it for awhile


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

WOW BUTTERFLY!!!!! Thats Going to look SOOO Awesome when Your all finished!! And Definalty worth waiting for.. WOW

Very Very Cool!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

Hey B!
Looks like things are going greaT! Y'all certainly are keeping yourselves very much busy, aren't y'all!

Me? Yep..busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest!
I've got another open house this weekend!

It's a slow and painstatking process...but..I am still trying to bring my legs up to Fade's level.......


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

Hey Butterfly..
I started a new thread for you to post my pics in the members picture section

Thank you sooo much honey!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

oohhh...pix! of stace!
I'll...be right...back.....


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oohhh...pix! of stace!
> I'll...be right...back.....


I just got them in the mail today... give me a chance to scan them... sheesh


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

oohh...hurryyy....


Hiya B!
 

I just got a special package in the mail from someone here today too....
very good day, indeed!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

Hey Burner, what do you make of this???

Our house is listed for $354, right.  So like 6 wks ago this guy offers $335.  We said no way in hell, we paid $338.  So we counter with $349.  He comes back like 2 wks later with $340.  We counter with $347 FINAL!!!  1 wk later he counters $344.  We said NO, #347 FINAL!!!  Now like 3 more wks later he comes back with $345.

WHAT THE HELL IS UP WITH THIS GUY!!!   

He can't pay the 2k difference since we already dropped way below the price we wanted to sell at?!?!

Some people


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

always looking for a deal..how 'bout...take the 345...and have him pay all closing costs!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

I thought the buyer always paid all the closing costs... is that not the case???

If not, that is a GREAT idea!!!  I knew I asked you for a reason 

Thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

alot of times, at least here..each usually pays 1/2?


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

Ok, we'll put it out there!

Thanks again!  You're the coolest


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

I like to think so...but then again...I'm biased..


So..what are y'all doing this fine evening?
I ma just finishing up my dinner, 2 chicken breasts adn1/2 can green beans...the go to the club real quick and pick up my teeny, tiny pay check....then back here to study real estate stuff...


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

not really..sometimes the sellar pays NOTHING in closing!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

Should I call my realtor today or let the guy wait on us for a change???


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

I don't know??!!! 

Hey..you and your family have a wonderful weekend honey.. I'm leaving work! Thank you again for helping me!!!!!!!  

XOXOXOXO
Stacey


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

Anytime sweetie!  You enjoy your weekend too and get lots of rest!


----------



## butterfly (May 26, 2003)

Dear Diary,

I'm so tired from working in the new house.  I've painted Cory's room, the hallway, the master bedroom and tonight I painted the study... boy are my hands, arms and shoulder even more sore now!  I still can't write without excrutiating pain, but I suspect it'll get better once I stop all this painting.

Haven't gone to the gym in weeks!  I have been good about what I eat and I've lost a few more lbs of fat.  Unfortunately, I'm sure the scale will go back up once I start this leg challenge and add more muscle.

Better get some sleep now...


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

Dear Ann,
You need to REST now, and take care of your beautiful hands...no cooking/ no cleaning..put your feet up and make John do all the work.. 

Love,
your diary!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

I BET U ARE About Sick of painting woman!! Wow I would be sooo high, and lightheaded if I were you..
Don't worry about the gym..you have been sooo busy with your home!!!!

Did your carpet get put in yet??
how was the weekend????


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Dear Ann,
> You need to REST now, and take care of your beautiful hands...no cooking/ no cleaning..put your feet up and make John do all the work..
> 
> ...


LOL...You are too funny!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I BET U ARE About Sick of painting woman!! Wow I would be sooo high, and lightheaded if I were you..
> Don't worry about the gym..you have been sooo busy with your home!!!!
> 
> ...


We got the carpet last Wed... it looks sooo good!!!  I painted the study Sat. night so now all that's left is the media room (aka formal living room) and the dining room, but I'm still waiting on the decorator to send her guys over to float & texture a wall in there that John took the old wallpaper off of.

~John & Cory both have finals this week... so now house stuff for them.
~Cory is going to Maine next week with my brother and John will finish putting up the new crown molding and replacing all the ugly old brown doors with new white 6-panel doors.
~The next week will be moving week!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

WOW!!! You guys are really making that house brand new!!!! I bet the carpet looks AWESOME!!!
Thats a good idea getting the new white doors!~ They will make your home look Great!!! Crown molding too..dang woman!!! I'm sooo proud of you!!! I LOVE my crown molding..almost didn't get it..BUT I'm sooo happy that I did!!! 
I bet You cannot wait to move in!!

WoW Lots of studying going on in your home..I feel sorry for your guys~~ I HATED STUDYING!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

OMG~ I just saw this "Bitch handler" under your name.. I LOVE IT!!! Hell Ya!


----------



## Fade (May 27, 2003)

I'm the abused hous bitch.


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

lmao~~ POOR FADE~!~~~

kidding babe~~ How are ya?? Hows school Going?? U should be studying mister!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> U should be studying mister!!!!!!!


Butterfly is that you?


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2003)

Thanks for getting him back to studying, Stacey!!!

I'm too busy at work right now   I've got these training charts I've got to finish by Thursday... there are 100+ slides!!!

AND

I've got to finish creating the rest of the pages for our new website  

...and all I really want to do is go home and snuggle with my honey


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2003)

Well, we told the realtor about taking the guy's offer of $345,500 if the buyer paid the closing costs and out realtor didn't think that made much sense... not exactly WHY he thought that since fade talked to him... so the realtor said to stick to the $347.

But then I thought about it some more and told fade I thought he should call the realtor back and tell him we'd take the $345,500 and the realtor said NO, he was getting some paperwork ready and was going to call us this afternoon.  He suggested both sides make some concessions.

So, we are just waiting to hear back from him... wonder what these concessions will be???


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

hmm...I do not know...sorry...
but..if your realtor says stick to your guns...then you might want to do it.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2003)

Here's the latest...

Realtor said to go with $346, we pay to strecth the carpet and they pay to clean it.

Realtor also said since they haven't sent an inspector out yet that there may be some cost of repairs there... way we see it is that the house is only 2 yrs old, what the hell could possibly be wrong with a 2 yr old house???  Especially since we had it inspected right before we bought it.

Only thing we disagree on so far is the closing date.  He said end of July but we don't want to pay another mortgage payment so we said the end of June.  Him wanting to close the end of July makes me think he's been dragging this all out on purpose just to get closer to that date.

Anyway...


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

hey-
wish I wasn't so 'green' with the career...so I could give you more insight....


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2003)

Ok peeps... Sunday I start my leg challenge.  Not sure where I'm going to log my progress at yet but stay tuned!


----------



## katie64 (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We got the carpet last Wed... it looks sooo good!!!  I painted the study Sat. night so now all that's left is the media room (aka formal living room) and the dining room, but I'm still waiting on the decorator to send her guys over to float & texture a wall in there that John took the old wallpaper off of.
> 
> ~John & Cory both have finals this week... so now house stuff for them.
> ...


Hi honey, where in Maine is Cory coming to??????, Just curious


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Ok peeps... Sunday I start my leg challenge.  Not sure where I'm going to log my progress at yet but stay tuned!


um...how about in a journal...duh....

hiya B!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

Very funny B... at that point I still didn't know if Prince would create the sub-forum for us or not.

He did... he's SUCH a doll!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

Dear Diary,

Found out at the party last night that both Jen and Carrie are pregnant!  I'm so totally happy for both of them but at the same time I don't know how I'm going to get through this... all the planning, all the baby talk...

I can't let either of them know how much it tears me up inside, wouldn't be fair to them, I want them to enjoy their pregnancies and new blessings.

I'll be strong!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Dear Diary,
> 
> Found out at the party last night that both Jen and Carrie are pregnant!  I'm so totally happy for both of them but at the same time I don't know how I'm going to get through this... all the planning, all the baby talk...
> ...



Butterfly~
Hey honey, I TOTALLY Know what your going through!!!!!!! My friend Stephanie who I am very very close to found out in Febuary that she was pregnant!! I was so happy for her..but at the same time I got super depressed! All the baby talk tears me up inside..hurts a lot..but You just gotta keep a smile on your face and not let them know!! My mom has been helping me alot on this.. AND my friend Brandi is about to bust..shes do next month.. and thats all you hear about is her baby!!! At least my friend Steph talks about other normal things still! NOW this other girl I grew up with is pregnant..shes not married..wasn't planning it..shes just kinda a slut.. and got pregnant.. ITS NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO You can talk to me!!! I know its hard!! And especially harder for you!!!  I'm HERE FOR YOU DARLING!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Butterfly~
> Hey honey, I TOTALLY Know what your going through!!!!!!! My friend Stephanie who I am very very close to found out in Febuary that she was pregnant!! I was so happy for her..but at the same time I got super depressed! All the baby talk tears me up inside..hurts a lot..but You just gotta keep a smile on your face and not let them know!! My mom has been helping me alot on this.. AND my friend Brandi is about to bust..shes do next month.. and thats all you hear about is her baby!!! At least my friend Steph talks about other normal things still! NOW this other girl I grew up with is pregnant..shes not married..wasn't planning it..shes just kinda a slut.. and got pregnant.. ITS NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO You can talk to me!!! I know its hard!! And especially harder for you!!!  I'm HERE FOR YOU DARLING!


You are such a sweetheart!!!  Glad I've got at least one girlfriend I can talk to about this cause I know you do understand.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey hon..
Yes I do totally understand!!! You can talk to me whenever you want!!!!! 


Hope your having a great day!!


----------

